# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Как определить уровень гуру ?

## Игорь123

> Святым его (Ганди) считали трудовые массы, а не живущие в то время ачарьи. Для кали-юги это характерно.


 Очень правильный критерий определения высокой духовной квалификации. Уттама уровень таких святых как Ш.Прабхупада ,Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакур,Гоур Говинда Свами ,Шридхара Свами......и др подтвержден и определен многими ачариями разных вайшнавских сампрадай.

 А вот интересно :
 1. как определить уровень гуру у нас в ИСККОН ? 
 2. Какой уровень гуру ИСККОН по мнению садху и ачарий из других вайшнавских школ и сампрадай ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Уровень перечисленных вами святых определен пост-фактум, по результатам их деятельности, а не наперед. Невозможно оценить квалификацию человека, пока он ничего не сделал. Так же и в случае с современными гуру в ИСККОН. Квалификация определяется пост-фактум.

----------


## Игорь123

> Уровень перечисленных вами святых определен пост-фактум, по результатам их деятельности, а не наперед. Невозможно оценить квалификацию человека, пока он ничего не сделал. Так же и в случае с современными гуру в ИСККОН. Квалификация определяется пост-фактум.


  Ну "пост фактум" так "пост фактум". 

 Какие из гуру ИСККОН пост фактум признаны старшими вайшнавами из других школ и сампрадай . Которых гуру ИСККОН они(эти другие вайшнавы) считают выдающимися - уттама или хотя бы мадхьяма (пост фактум ) ? Гоур Говинда Свами.......еще кого ?

 Пару слов о тех вайшнавах ,которые еше "не пост фактум". Старшие вайшнавы ведь всегда (или зачастую) могут распознать уровень тех ,кто более младший. Или не так?

----------


## Амира

Игорь, вам здесь никто не ответит на эти вопросы. Так как уттама определяется не большинством голосов и не по количеству учеников. Распознать другого уттаму может только тот кто сам находится на этом уровне. Попробуйте сами разобраться в этом вопросе, прочитав книгу Бхактивинода Тхакура "Шри Кришна-самхита". Она именно об этом. И уттама не обязательно должен быть гуру. Традиционно в вайшнавизме, те кто считались великими вайшнавами никогда не принимали много учеников, так как это большая ответственность и сами они не считали себя великими. Пример Прабхупады, можно сказать был революцией. Но врятли много людей смогут это повторить. Сейчас же в современном мире во всех духовных организациях идёт борьба за количество учеников. Человек принимают в ученики и дальше бросают на выживание. Лично мне это очень не нравится. Даже среди честных материалистов есть такой принцип - взялся за дело - доведи его до конца. Я понимаю что чем больше учеников, тем больше пожертований, тем больше слава гуру. Но мы всё таки духовная организация и должна быть ответсвенность за каждого члена этой организации, а тем более за инициированного ученика.

----------


## Игорь123

Но ведь должны же быть какие то практичные ориентиры : например, Ачарья вероятно может распознать в своем ученике уттама или ,хотя бы мадхьяма квалификацию .

 Между духовными братьями тоже зачастую свой видит свояка ....издалека. Например Ш.Прабхупада видел в Шридхаре Махарадже квалификацию уттама. Шридхара Махарадж имел аналогичное видение в отношении Прабхупады.

 Гоур Говинда Свами видел квалификацию своих духовных братьев - гуру ИСККОН ? Интересно было бы узнать его мнение в то время ,если он его высказывал ?
 Что говорил Прабхупада о квалификации своих учеников - саньяси ?

----------


## Амира

Да, конечно, уттама может видеть других уттама, а также всех кто ниже квалификацией.

----------


## Андрон

> Да, конечно, уттама может видеть других уттама, а также всех кто ниже квалификацией.


"Душевный человек не принимает того, что от Духа Божия, потому что он почитает это безумием,
и не может разуметь, потому что о сем надобно судить духовно.
Но *духовный судит о всем, а о нем судить никто не может*".
(1Кор 2:14-15)

Но все же, думаю, мадхьяма может распознать уттама своим сердцем, иначе было бы невозможно дальнейшее духовное обучение.

----------


## Амира

> Но все же, думаю, мадхьяма может распознать уттама своим сердцем, иначе было бы невозможно дальнейшее духовное обучение.


Бхактивинода Тхакур считает что не может. Поэтому я и рекомендовала сначала прочесть книгу "Шри Кришна-самхита". Когда мы говорил "своим сердцем", я думаю мы имеем ввиду что преданный обладает достаточной духовной квалификацией, чтобы оценивать такие вопросы. Просто интуиции здесь недостаточно.

----------


## Амира

Когда первые ученики Шрили Прабхупады принимали его своим духовным учителем, они не имели никакой духовной квалификации. Они привлеклись его чистотой, искренность, его качествами и поступками. И безусловно нельзя не принимать во внимание Кришну. Он направляет всех. Если человек серьёзен и искренен он найдёт то что ищет. А если человек преследует какие-либо другие цели - он получит то что заслужил.

----------


## Амира

Андрей, я читала ваши вопросы к Враджендра Кумару прабху и хотела бы добавить. Если человек настолько возвышен, что он непосредственно руководствуется только Параматмой в сердце,то он сам может себя оценить, даже не задавая никому вопросов, чтобы убедиться в своей правоте. Эти все критерии описаны в книгах Прабхупады, их несложно найти. Я думаю что человек в таком положении полностью удовлетворен, его не привлекает ничего кроме Кришны, все его хорошие качества развиваются сами собой, а плохие уходят. Все его мысли и чувства направлены только на Кришну. И еще много всего. Просто прочтите например Нектар Преданности. Я сама себя оцениваю по этим критериям, чтобы узнать свое положение и свои недостатки. И вы сможете понять в каком вы положении. Только так - то что говорит "сердце" и писания должно совпадать.

----------


## Амира

> Гоур Говинда Свами видел квалификацию своих духовных братьев - гуру ИСККОН ? Интересно было бы узнать его мнение в то время ,если он его высказывал ? Что говорил Прабхупада о квалификации своих учеников - саньяси ?


Игорь, я думаю что это не совсем корректный вопрос. Да, конечно, они всё это видели. Но возвышенные преданные никогда не берутся оценивать квалификацию других преданных, тем более объявлять это во всеуслышание. Возвышенные преданные понимают что каждый дорог Кришне и они также не считаю себя лучше других. Им легче признать что все преданные вокруг лучше их, а они самые падшие. Но учитель имеет право указать ученику на его ошибки и наверняка были такие беседы в приватной обстановке. О квалификации своих учеников Прабхупада всегда говорил хорошо, что все они служат Кришне всеми своими силами. Но он не выделял кого-то как уттаму или мадхьяму, он говорил что все должны стремиться стать совершенными преданными.

----------


## Сева

В шастрах есть критерии по которым можно косвенно определить чистого преданного. В Гите Шри Кришна говорит что чистое преданное служение начинается с уровня брахма бхута то есть освобождения. И признак гуны благости - энтузиазм в любых обстоятельствах. А вайшнав со стороны выглядит как человек в гуне благости, хотя он и транцендентен.

Вот например Прабхупада - он будучи один в Нью Йорке целый год безуспешно пытался проповедовать, но его игнорировали. И он терпел пока у него не появились ученики. Это пример энтузиазма в любых обстоятельствах, представьте старый человек в чужой стране без копейки денег проповедует и его игнорируют. это тяжелейшие обстоятельства. Но он не сдался.
Я когда ходил на санкиртану уже после часа игнорирования впадал в депрессию, можете попробовать чтобы понять как это сложно.

Или например когда в ИСККОН дела пошли плохо все ученики были перепуганы а Прабхупада заперся в своей комнате. Когда ученики заглянули в замочную скважину они увидели что он смеется. То есть даже когда организация созданная ценой неимоверных усилий на протяжении долгих лет готова развалиться Прабхупаду это не пугает.

Вот и за духовными учителями современности можно проследить и оценить их уровень чистоты.

----------


## Андрон

> Андрей, я читала ваши вопросы к Враджендра Кумару прабху и хотела бы добавить. Если человек <...> непосредственно руководствуется только Параматмой в сердце,то он сам может себя оценить, даже не задавая никому вопросов, чтобы убедиться в своей правоте. Эти все критерии описаны в книгах Прабхупады, их несложно найти. Я думаю что человек в таком положении полностью удовлетворен, его не привлекает ничего кроме Кришны, все его хорошие качества развиваются сами собой, а плохие уходят. Все его мысли и чувства направлены только на Кришну. И еще много всего. Просто прочтите например Нектар Преданности. Я сама себя оцениваю по этим критериям, чтобы узнать свое положение и свои недостатки. И вы сможете понять в каком вы положении. Только так - то что говорит "сердце" и писания должно совпадать.


Всё Вы правильно написали, Амира, со всем согласен, спасибо Вам.

Я спрашивал также, чтобы понять:
- Учит ли религия, как найти живого Бога в сердце, построить с Ним личные отношения, предаться Ему, жить Им, и какое это блаженство?
- Разрешает и приветствует ли поступать по воле Бога в сердце, по совести, по Любви, по Духу, чтобы развивать духовные качества?
- Или наоборот - всячески препятствует, запугивает и предостерегает, говорит "у вас низкий уровень, вы обусловлены, вы еще не готовы", объявляет это подражанием и симуляцией, а предавшихся изгоняет?




> Если человек настолько возвышен, что он непосредственно руководствуется только Параматмой в сердце...


А что тут такого возвышенного? Это как раз просто и естественно - это нормальное состояние человека, доступное даже детям:

"Иисус сказал: славлю Тебя, Отче, Господи неба и земли, что
*Ты утаил сие от мудрых и разумных и открыл то младенцам*". (Мф 11:25)
"Если не обратитесь и не будете как дети, не войдете в Царство Небесное". (Мф 18:3)

"Ибо написано: «погублю мудрость мудрецов, и разум разумных отвергну».
Где мудрец? где книжник? Не обратил ли Бог мудрость мира сего в безумие?
*Немудрое Божие премудрее человеков, и немощное Божие сильнее человеков.*
Бог избрал немудрое мира, чтобы посрамить мудрых, и немощное мира избрал Бог, чтобы посрамить сильное".
(1Кор 1:19-27)

Гопи и Арджуна не были брахманами или знатоками Вед, зато были близки с Кришной.




> Как определить уровень гуру?


Кроме всего прочего, просто послушайте, чему он учит, о чем говорит?
Например, учит ли он предаться Богу - или всю жизнь жить по правилам?

----------


## Амира

> Гопи и Арджуна не были брахманами или знатоками Вед, зато были близки с Кришной.


На самом деле это не так. Гопи уже прошли весь этот путь. В прошлой жизни часть гопи были мудрецами и брахманами. Но став гопи они по милости Йога-майи забыли обо всех этих условностях и смогли насладиться чистыми отношениями с Кришной.

----------


## Амира

> А что тут такого возвышенного? Это как раз просто и естественно - это нормальное состояние человека, доступное даже детям:
> 
> "Иисус сказал: славлю Тебя, Отче, Господи неба и земли, что
> *Ты утаил сие от мудрых и разумных и открыл то младенцам*". (Мф 11:25)
> "Если не обратитесь и не будете как дети, не войдете в Царство Небесное". (Мф 18:3)


В данном случае используется аллегория. Не дети по возрасту, а дети по состоянию ума. Просты, честны, искренни. А книжники и фарисеи, которые были людьми учеными не смогли принять истину, так как были обманщиками.

----------


## Амира

> Я спрашивал также, чтобы понять:
> - Учит ли религия, как найти живого Бога в сердце, построить с Ним личные отношения, предаться Ему, жить Им, и какое это блаженство?
> - Разрешает и приветствует ли поступать по воле Бога в сердце, по совести, по Любви, по Духу, чтобы развивать духовные качества?
> - Или наоборот - всячески препятствует, запугивает и предостерегает, говорит "у вас низкий уровень, вы обусловлены, вы еще не готовы", объявляет это подражанием и симуляцией, а предавшихся изгоняет?


Ведические писания полностью раскрывают всю науку о Боге. Они утверждают что Бог это Верховная Личность, что Он велик, вездесущ, обладает всеми достояниями, не имеет материальных качеств и тем не менее он жив, т.е. является Личностью. И что он познается в трёх аспектах, один из которых в виде Сверхдуши находится в сердце и направляет живое существо в его скитаниях по вселенной. И это лишь частичный аспект, Верховной Личности Бога, которую можно познать как Брахман, Параматма или Бхагаван. Но Бог также пребывает и во вне всего и является Личностью, которая вечно наслаждается духовными играми с теми кто предан Ему. Если говорить о блаженстве и счастье, то познание каждого аспекта приносит счастье и блаженство. Но счастье и блаженство от познания каждого последующего аспекта увеличивается в миллионы раз.
Я не совсем понимаю о какой воле Бога в сердце идёт речь? Если взять критерии по которым должен жить человек, то они описаны в священных писаниях. Если то что вы слышите в сердце совпадает с этими критериями, то вы на верном пути. Тут же всё просто, мне так кажется. Если вам сердце подсказывает поступать правильно не только с материальной точки зрения, но и с духовной, тогда возможно вы слышите голос Бога в сердце. Я не могу об этом судить. Я знаю что всё возможно. Вы сами можете это проверить. Я уже писала об этом.
Насчет запретов, если вы говорите о том что не противоречит писаниям, то никто не будет вам препятствовать. Если же вы будете выдумывать свою собственную философию, то многим это не понравится. Просто определитесь каковы ваши цели. Если ваша цель любовь к Богу, то она верна и для этого нужно следовать инструкциям составленным Самим Богом. Если вы хотите жить "по сердцу", то и в этом вам никто не сможет препятствовать. Если вы хотите признания или установления своей точки зрения, то конечно встретите сопротивление. Если вы хотите искренне разобраться, то мы всегда готовы помочь в этом. Главное разобраться в себе и понять чего в действительности мы хотим. Простите, если какие мои слова вам не приятно слышать.

----------


## Андрон

> Гопи уже прошли весь этот путь. В прошлой жизни часть гопи были мудрецами и брахманами.


Ну, мы же не помним наши прошлые жизни - а за вечность кем мы только не были!  :smilies: 
Если в этой жизни получится установить личные отношения с Кришной - значит и мы были раньше брахманами, а может кем и повыше...
"А думаю, и я имею Духа Божия"  :biggrin1:  (1Кор 7:40) (C) Апостол Павел




> В данном случае используется аллегория. Не дети по возрасту, а дети по состоянию ума. Просты, честны, искренни.


Именно так! У детей еще не сформировался разум - зато душа очень чувствительна - например, дети прекрасно распознают эмоции и искренне любят родителей.
Дети живут душой. А мы так повзрослели и поумнели, что даже душой пользоваться разучились...
"Устами младенца глаголет Истина!"  :smilies: 




> А книжники и фарисеи, которые были людьми учеными не смогли принять истину, так как были обманщиками.


Возможно некоторые были обманщиками не по своей воле...
Просто они жили разумом, а разум материален и обманчив...




> Бог жив, т.е. является Личностью.


Да - и в Нем больше жизни, чем во всех нас вместе взятых!  :smilies: 
Я уж не говорю о насыщенности этой духовной жизни!





> Бог не имеет материальных качеств


А вот это интересно  :smilies:  Имеет ли Бог форму, воспринимаемую нашими материальными органами чувств?
Я бы сказал, что Бог имеет бесконечное множество духовных и материальных форм, проявлений и качеств.
Или так: В конечном счете всё есть Дух или порождение Духа - поэтому материальных качеств у Бога нет.




> Бог также пребывает и во вне всего и является Личностью, которая вечно наслаждается духовными играми с теми кто предан Ему.


А в наше время в нашем мире есть такая Личность? Пусть даже в другой форме (каждый Аватар неповторим)?
Нам ведь важно лично общаться с Богом здесь и сейчас, чтобы прожить эту жизнь наилучшим образом...
А если посчастливится увидеть воплощенного Бога воочию - то кто подскажет, что это Сам Бог?
Правильно - Бог в сердце... Как Иоанну Крестителю Бог в сердце указал на Христа:
"Крестившись, Иисус тотчас вышел из воды, — и се, отверзлись Ему небеса, и увидел Иоанн Духа Божия, Который сходил, как голубь, и ниспускался на Него.
И се, глас с небес глаголющий: Сей есть Сын Мой возлюбленный, в Котором Мое благоволение". (Мф 3:16-17)
(небеса - это не небо над головой - а высшее внутри нас, в нашем сердце: "Царствие Божие внутрь вас есть". (Лк 17:21))
За Господом Чайтаньей всегда ходили толпы людей и даже животных, и не все они знали Веды - но Бог в сердце вел их...




> Если ваша цель любовь к Богу, то она верна и для этого нужно следовать инструкциям составленным Самим Богом.


Либо спросить Автора - Источник Вед и всех Истин...
И следовать живым индивидуальным указаниям Бога в сердце - персонально для Вас, здесь и сейчас, в данной ситуации, с учетом всех обстоятельств и Ваших индивидуальных особенностей...
БГ 15.15: "Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение. Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня. Я истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток Вед".
"Не заботьтесь, как или что сказать; ибо в тот час дано будет вам, что сказать,
ибо не вы будете говорить, но Дух Отца вашего будет говорить в вас". (Мф 10:19-20)

А ближних Вы любите тоже по инструкции?  :biggrin1: 




> Если вы хотите искренне разобраться, то мы всегда готовы помочь в этом. Главное разобраться в себе и понять чего в действительности мы хотим.


В целом у меня есть ответы на все вопросы, но я всегда открыт для более совершенных ответов, и буду счастлив принять их, и сам продолжаю вопрошать и искать:
"Ревнуйте о дарах больших, и я покажу вам путь еще превосходнейший". (1Кор 12:31)




> Простите, если какие мои слова вам не приятно слышать.


Ваши слова всегда приятны и близки моему сердцу, Амира.
Правда, не всегда я с ними согласен - но это мелочи  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> Ну, мы же не помним наши прошлые жизни - а за вечность кем мы только не были! 
> Если в этой жизни получится установить личные отношения с Кришной - значит и мы были раньше брахманами, а может кем и повыше...


Духовные знания полученные в прошлых жизнях полностью сохраняются. Сейчас мы можем не помнить обстоятельств при которых мы получили эти знания, но как только мы соприкоснемся с ними мы их вспомним, мы увидим что они привлекательны для нас и легко нам даются. Эти знания вcплывут в нашей памяти и нам не нужно будет прилагать больших усилий, чтобы опять их получить. Да, если кто-то сможет в этой жизни установить личные отношения с Кришной, то вероятнее всего это опыт прошлых жизней.

----------


## Амира

> А вот это интересно  Имеет ли Бог форму, воспринимаемую нашими материальными органами чувств?


"Образ Господа, предназначенный для поклонения (арча-виграха), который устанавливают в храмах истинные ачарьи, осознавшие Господа так, как это описано в седьмой мантре, ничем не отличается от изначальной формы Господа. Изначальная форма — это форма Шри Кришны. А Шри Кришна распространяет Себя в бесконечное множество таких форм, как Баладева, Рама, Нрисимха, Вараха и т. д. Все эти формы являются единой Личностью Бога. Аналогично этому, арча-виграха, которой поклоняются в храмах, также является одной из форм — экспансий Господа. Поклоняясь арча-виграхе, человек может сразу же приблизиться к Господу, который с помощью Своей всемогущей энергии принимает служение Своих преданных. Форма Господа арча-виграха является в этот мир по просьбе ачарьев, святых учителей, и благодаря Его всемогущей энергии действует как Сам Господь. Глупцы, не знакомые с этими мантрами Шри Ишопанишад и другими шрути-мантрами, считают, что арча-виграха, которой поклоняются чистые преданные, создана из материальных элементов. Глупым людям или каништха-адхикари, не обладающим совершенным видением, эта форма кажется материальной, поскольку они не знают, что Господь всемогущ и всеведущ и может по Своему желанию превращать материю в дух, а дух — в материю".(Шри Ишопанишад - Мантра восьмая, комментарий)

----------


## Амира

> А в наше время в нашем мире есть такая Личность? Пусть даже в другой форме (каждый Аватар неповторим)?
> Нам ведь важно лично общаться с Богом здесь и сейчас, чтобы прожить эту жизнь наилучшим образом...
> А если посчастливится увидеть воплощенного Бога воочию - то кто подскажет, что это Сам Бог?


Вы главное ищите Его, т.е. проявляйте сильное желание и стремление узнать о Нём, встретить Его, а дальше Он Сам вас найдёт и вы это узнаете и поймёте. Чтобы начать лично общаться с Богом нужно пройти длинный путь духовного развития. И если у вас уже есть такое желание, основанное на любви, а не на каких-либо других мотивах, то вы великий человек. Кришна лично являлся многим великим преданным, вам даже не нужно ждать Его пришествия на Землю. Заставьте Кришну лично явиться к вам, проявив вашу любовь к Нему и преданность Ему. А ждать что Кришна придёт к вам по какой-либо другой причине не стоит.

----------


## Амира

> Либо спросить Автора - Источник Вед и всех Истин...
> И следовать живым индивидуальным указаниям Бога в сердце - персонально для Вас, здесь и сейчас, в данной ситуации, с учетом всех обстоятельств и Ваших индивидуальных особенностей...
> БГ 15.15: "Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение. Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня. Я истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток Вед".
> 
> А ближних Вы любите тоже по инструкции?


Я была бы рада если бы Кришна подсказывал мне как поступать на каждом шагу моей жизни в виде голоса в сердце или голове. У меня так не получается. И как это происходит у вас мне трудно понять. Когда мы полагаемся на Кришну, Кришна подсказывает нам что-то в виде неизбежных событий происходящих с нами в жизни, или в сердце в виде понимания истины. Мы должны всегда стараться понять что от нас хочет Кришна и как мы должны поступить чтобы этим был доволен Кришна. Всё таки у нас есть свобода выбора. Нужно развивать нашу любовь и преданность и тогда нам всё легче и легче будет принимать решения в наших поступках. Если человек всегда действует, руководствуясь любовью к Кришне, то все его поступки на благо ему и окружающим.

Я имела ввиду что есть инструкции, в которых описаны шаги для развития нашей любви к Кришне. Когда человек уже развил эту любовь, то ему уже трудно действовать по каким-либо инструкцим. Руководимый любовью он может иногда совершать даже "безумные" поступки.

----------


## Андрон

> Духовные знания полученные в прошлых жизнях полностью сохраняются. Сейчас мы можем не помнить обстоятельств при которых мы получили эти знания, но как только мы соприкоснемся с ними мы их вспомним, мы увидим что они привлекательны для нас и легко нам даются. Эти знания вcплывут в нашей памяти и нам не нужно будет прилагать больших усилий, чтобы опять их получить. Да, если кто-то сможет в этой жизни установить личные отношения с Кришной, то вероятнее всего это опыт прошлых жизней.


Если под духовными знаниями имеются в виду знания/опыт Души (Истина, Вигьяна) - то да, я согласен.
А знания уровня разума (словесные, вербальные - Гьяна), думаю, умирают вместе с разумом и памятью.
"О каком бы состоянии бытия ни помнил человек, покидая тело, того состояния он и достигнет в следующей жизни". (БГ 8.6)
Здесь используется слово Бхава, которое переведено как "состояние бытия" - но также переводится как Настроение, Чувство, Эмоция, Умонастроение, Блаженство, Духовный Экстаз... Как говорил БВГ - Духовный мир - это мир Эмоций.
Вот Бхава вечной Души точно сохраняется после смерти, и этот стих это подтверждает.
Так что было бы неплохо умереть в настроении Маданакья-Маха-Бхава  :biggrin1: 
А для этого нужно в нём как можно чаще пребывать при жизни...




> Образ Господа, предназначенный для поклонения (арча-виграха), который устанавливают в храмах истинные ачарьи, осознавшие Господа так, как это описано в седьмой мантре, ничем не отличается от изначальной формы Господа.


Безусловно, я глупец, в этом нет сомнений. Поэтому я вынужден жить по сердцу (впрочем, тоже сомнительной чистоты  :biggrin1: ).
Но я не могу согласиться, что Божество (Образ Бога) неотличен от Самого Бога.
Я бы использовал здесь принцип Бхеда-Абхеда - одновременное единство и различие между Творцом и творением, Богом и Его энергиями.
Кришна в своей изначальной форме всей Своей жизнью даёт нам пример - особенно пример отношений с людьми.
Так что Божеств мне недостаточно  :smilies: 




> Заставьте Кришну лично явиться к вам, проявив вашу любовь к Нему и преданность Ему.


Явится и исчезнет? Этого мне тоже мало - я хочу общаться с Ним, учиться у Него, служить Ему, любить Его, всегда быть вместе. С Богом в сердце всё это возможно здесь и сейчас - а лично с Кришной - пока не вижу возможности  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> Если под духовными знаниями имеются в виду знания/опыт Души (Истина, Вигьяна) - то да, я согласен.
> А знания уровня разума (словесные, вербальные - Гьяна), думаю, умирают вместе с разумом и памятью.
> "О каком бы состоянии бытия ни помнил человек, покидая тело, того состояния он и достигнет в следующей жизни". (БГ 8.6)
> Здесь используется слово Бхава, которое переведено как "состояние бытия" - но также переводится как Настроение, Чувство, Эмоция, Умонастроение, Блаженство, Духовный Экстаз... Как говорил БВГ - Духовный мир - это мир Эмоций.
> Вот Бхава вечной Души точно сохраняется после смерти, и этот стих это подтверждает.
> Так что было бы неплохо умереть в настроении Маданакья-Маха-Бхава 
> А для этого нужно в нём как можно чаще пребывать при жизни...


Опыт души, всё чего вы достигли на пути самоосознания, ваш уровень самоосознания, любви и преданности сохранится, чтобы вы смогли развиваться дальше, и бхава т.е. духовное настроение и эмоции тоже. 





> Безусловно, я глупец, в этом нет сомнений. Поэтому я вынужден жить по сердцу (впрочем, тоже сомнительной чистоты ).
> Но я не могу согласиться, что Божество (Образ Бога) неотличен от Самого Бога.
> Я бы использовал здесь принцип Бхеда-Абхеда - одновременное единство и различие между Творцом и творением, Богом и Его энергиями.
> Кришна в своей изначальной форме всей Своей жизнью даёт нам пример - особенно пример отношений с людьми.
> Так что Божеств мне недостаточно


Безусловно божество не может заменить личность Кришны полностью. Но может принимать служение и отвечать на него. Вы же спрашивали как мы можем увидеть Кришну материальными чувствами. Чтобы увидеть Кришну по-другому нужно развивать духовные чувства.






> Явится и исчезнет? Этого мне тоже мало - я хочу общаться с Ним, учиться у Него, служить Ему, любить Его, всегда быть вместе. С Богом в сердце всё это возможно здесь и сейчас - а лично с Кришной - пока не вижу возможности


Явится и исчезнет, а потом возможно опять явится. Были разные случаи. Нараде явился и исчез навсегда. Мире явился и исчез, но потом вернулся и позволил всё чего и вы хотите. Последнее предложение не понимаю, если честно. Я Кришну всегда вижу как пребывающего вовне, как отдельную личность, которая меня привлекает, который может проявиться в сердце, в божестве или в другом образе, но от этого не становится кем-то другим, а остается одним и тем же Кришной.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> И следовать живым индивидуальным указаниям Бога в сердце - персонально для Вас, здесь и сейчас, в данной ситуации, с учетом всех обстоятельств и Ваших индивидуальных особенностей...
> БГ 15.15: "Я пребываю в сердце каждого, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение. Цель изучения всех Вед — постичь Меня. Я истинный составитель «Веданты» и знаток Вед".


Да, Кришна говорит, что он пребывает в сердце каждого, но он не говорит, что он один там пребывает. Сердце большое, там могут жить и живут еще много кто, и ненависть, и зависть, и т.д.
И то, что Кришна пребывает в сердце, еще не означает, что человек способен услышать слова Кришны в своем сердце. И если он слышит что-то в сердце, это еще не означает, что это слова Бога.

Поэтому, чтобы не перепутать Кришну еще с кем-то или чем-то, эти слова поверяют по писаниям. А вдруг это не Бог нам нашептал? А мы уже побежали исполнять. Не нужно уравнивать сердце святого и сердце грешника. Сердце святого это Вриндаван, а сердце грешника может быть обителью Камсы, Раваны и т.д.

Из писаний мы узнаем, что Бог, как личность не является сам, а всегда является как Таттва, в сопровождении своих возлюбленных, друзей, слуг, преданных и т.д.. Это одно из качеств Кришны, описанное в Нектаре преданности. Радха-Кришна, Кришна-Баларама, Панча-таттва, Сита-Рама-Лакшман-Хануман и т.д. Даже Нараяна, он Шри Нараяна, где Шри - это его возлюбленная Лакшми, то есть Шри Нараяна это тоже таттва.

Вот по таттве легче понять, что это действительно Бог в сердце, а не что-то другое. Но откуда мы узнаем о таттве, как не из писаний? 

И даже по таттве можно ошибиться, т.к. и Камса, Равана имеют слуг, друзей и возлюбленных. Те, чье сердце захвачено Раваной или Камсой, узнав о таттве, могут найти лже таттву и принять её за истинную.

Тогда мы узнаем из писаний, что Кришна играет в сладостные игры (мадхурья лилы). Сомнительно, чтобы игры Камсы были столь же сладостные, как игры Кришны. То есть вновь писания нам дают возможность проверить.

Также мы узнаем признаки, качества Бога из писаний. Бог, Бог, но какой Бог? Кришна обладает 64 качествами, Нараяна только 60, Шива 55.
Тот, у кого Камса-Равана в сердце, могут проверить, эти ли качества у его божества, в какой степени они проявлены. Играет ли Камса на флейте, пасет ли он коров, доит ли молоко по утрам по утрам, любит ли масло, служит ли он кому-то, или все служат ему, какой природой он обладает и является ли источником этой природы? Исходят ли из него вселенные, дает ли он освобождение, является ли его тело сат-чит-анандой, всеведущим и т.д. и т.п.. Всего так в двух словах и не описать. Вот чтобы не ошибиться, нужны писания, людям свойственно ошибаться и заблуждаться, поэтому нам нужна опора. Даже если у нас есть опора в сердце, если мы искренни, то должны бы проверить по писанию, по гуру-садху-шастра, истинная ли эта самая опора, или мы обманываем сами себя?

Мы можем сомневаться и в гуру и садху и в шастре, и в мире и в Боге, но только в двойственном мире. Если наш Бог истинный, то это Бог недвойственный, в котором нет разницы между ним и гуру и садху и шастрой и Вриндаваном и таттвой. Если всё это сходится в одно, вот тогда это истинный Бог. Это как алмаз, можно в нем сомневаться в темноте, пока свет не упадет на него. Но когда свет упадет на него, то они будут играть, свет и алмаз, их игра это одно целое, они это одно целое, и тогда какие могут быть сомнения? Для старого поколения может быть понятна такая шутка, едины как Ленин и партия. Бхеда-абхеда. Различны и тождественны. Ленин и партия это было недвойственное божество СССР и вместо совести был голос этого божества.

Но если мы говорим только Бог, не зная ни качеств, ни таттвы, ну, весьма сомнительно. Нет, безусловно, это наше божество, но ведь и Камса, Равана, Хираньякша, Хираньякашипу и прочие диктаторы считали считал себя богами. На деле же они просто диктаторы-захватчики, ворующие то, что принадлежит Богу, и вводящие в заблуждение тех, кого они захватили.

К сожалению, подобные сомнительные и слегка фанатичные рассуждения о личном Божестве, принимаемого за Всевышнего частенько исходят от разных сект, и к сожалению даже от христиан, при всем уважении.

И в этом весьма любопытная шутка, что христиане по букве, не хотят проверять свое Божество по этой самой букве, то есть по писанию, и, надо полагать, это потому, что Камса, завладевший их сердцем, считает себя в таком положении полностью безопасным. Они выбрали из писания то, что удобно их БОжеству (Бог в сердце), и на этом основании дальнейшее руководство вручили тому, кто в сердце (то есть Камса вручил себе), устранив дальше писания, гуру, садху со своего пути, тем самым обезопасив свой трон.

На мой взгляд, истинный искатель, если он истинный, то ради истины должен подвергать сомнению свое положение, а не только выискивать в писаниях подтверждения тому, что то, что сейчас слышится в его сердце, это и есть Бог. Если же он не подвергает сомнению то, что завладело его сердцем,, то он не ищет истину, а лишь помогает утвердиться тому, кто захватил его сердце. И если это Камса-Равана, то он служит этому Камсе верой и правдой. Подобным же образом все противники Пандавов служили ложной дхарме в лице Дурьодханы.

Дхарма всегда живет в сердце, как ложная, так и истинная, и исполняющий эту дхарму не обязательно служит Богу, а только если это истинная дхарма. Противники Пандавов не желали этого проверять. Они определяли дхарму по месту, а не по истине, каковую ошибку делаете и Вы. Традиция умерла, но осталась в их сердце, и они назвали эту ложь дхармой и преклонились перед ней и служили ей, хотя это уже и не было дхармой, чем и воспользовался Дурьодхана, заняв трон их сердец. Стандартный прием всех диктаторов. Захватить трон ума, и оттуда вещать в сердце - что вы слышите в сердце- Ленин и Партия, ну вот, раз в сердце, значит это правда.

В этом смысле хорошо сказали в фильме Кин-Дза-Дза. "Какой дурак на Плюке правду думает?" Сердце говорит лишь то, что думает тот, кто там поселился. Проверьте вначале кто там поселился, а потом уже верьте.

Проверяйте истину, а не место, откуда что-то исходит. *"Порождения ехиднины! как вы можете говорить доброе, будучи злы? Ибо от избытка сердца говорят уста."* Итак, сам Иисус говорил, что в сердце может быть зло.

У христиан тоже есть таттва, только чаще всего они её не различают и даже не подозревают о ней. Есть там и истина, есть свои признаки, есть проверки, кто что ищет, тот то и найдет.

Но не заблуждайтесь о том, что голос из сердца это обязательно голос Бога, упаси вас Бог так глубоко заблуждаться. Кажется эта теория также родом из атеизма-коммунизма, из баек про совесть и партию.

----------


## Игорь123

> я хочу общаться с Ним, учиться у Него, служить Ему, любить Его, всегда быть вместе. С Богом в сердце всё это возможно здесь и сейчас - а лично с Кришной - пока не вижу возможности


 Слышать голос Параматмы могут только перелетные птицы ,когда летят на Юг ,пчелы ,муравьи......и пр. животные.......но только не обычные люди. ПО крайней мере не в этой жизни. Вот попрактикуют садхана - бхакти 200 - 300 жизней - тогда может и услышат. Шучу.)))

 Мое мнение схоже с Вашим. Услышать Параматму намного проще,чем это иногда преподносится. Думаю , в организованных религиях целенаправленно проповедуется о сложности общения с Богом в сердце ради того ,чтоб человек вместо этого больше слушал религиозного лидера. Это один из способов манипуляции человеческими ресурсами в организованных религиях.
  Место Параматмы всегда пытались занять многочисленные лжегуру -Путаны.

 Но Кришна предусмотрителен и Он устроил этот мир так ,что всегда готов придти на помощь искренней душе. В этом его качество Бхактаватсалы. Причем Он Бхактаватсала не только для старших преданных , но и для неофитов.

 Духовный учитель - это не тот ,кто заменяет Параматму , а тот ,кто верит в то ,что тебе сказал Госодь Параматма.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Слышать голос Параматмы могут только перелетные птицы ,когда летят на Юг ,пчелы ,муравьи......и пр. животные.......
>  Услышать Параматму намного проще,чем это иногда преподносится. Думаю , в организованных религиях целенаправленно проповедуется о сложности общения с Богом в сердце ради того .


Животные не слышат голос Параматмы, а управляются Параматмой в соответствии с их кармой. Это большая разница - слышать и находиться под управлением. Слышать голос Параматмы способен только чистый человек, животное не способно на это. Благочестивый человек может услышать голос Параматмы, как голос совести.

_Шрила Прабхупада_, ШБ 1.2.32: Как из дерева можно извлечь огонь, а из молока сбить масло, так и присутствие Господа в качестве Параматмы можно ощутить в процессе правильного слушания повествований о трансцендентном и повторения их. Трансцендентные предметы описаны главным образом в таких ведических писаниях, как Упанишады и «Веданта». «Шримад-Бхагаватам» — это авторитетное разъяснение этих ведических писаний. И слушая это трансцендентное послание, можно осознать Господа. Это единственный путь постижения трансцендентного. Огонь из дерева можно извлечь с помощью другого огня, и аналогичным образом божественное сознание человека может быть зажжено божественной милостью другой личности. Его Божественная Милость, духовный учитель, способен извлечь духовный огонь из подобного дереву живого существа, вложив в его восприимчивые уши подлинные духовные послания. Поэтому тому, кто обращается к истинному духовному учителю, необходимо просто уметь слушать, и тогда он постепенно сможет постичь божественное бытие. В этом заключается единственное различие между животными и людьми: человек способен слушать должным образом, а животное — нет.

----------


## Игорь123

> Животные не слышат голос Параматмы, а управляются Параматмой в соответствии с их кармой. Это большая разница - слышать и находиться под управлением.[/COLOR]


 Конечно же я утрировал ,сказав что животные "слышат голос". Когда птица летит в неправильном направлении ,то начинает чувствовать дискомфорт ,боль,беспокойство....... и так до того момента ,пока не вернется к правильному курсу.

 Вайшнавы тоже не слышат голос в прямом смысле этого слова. Это бывает редко ,как ,например, у Нарады Муни. Вайшнавы руководствуются побуждениями ,как максимум - Кришна Премы ,как минимум - совести. И в отличие от животных - у них есть выбор - поступать по совести ,или нет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кошки, например, часто бросаются под колеса автомобиля, дельфины выбрасываются на берег... Ими тоже руководит Параматма в соответствии с их кармой.

----------


## Игорь123

Я лишь хотел сказать ,что общение с Господом - это не привилегия уттама.

 Более странно - когда человек практикует 10-20-30 лет и потом говорит ,что общаться с Богом могут лишь избранные , а остальные могут общаться лишь с гуру ,который является внешним проявлением Параматмы. 

 Вот у Прабхупады :
«Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне». Истинная цель человеческой жизни — познать Кришну и вернуться домой, к Богу. Поэтому тот, кто искренне служит Господу с любовью и верой, может разговаривать с Кришной и получать от Него наставления, которые помогают быстро достичь упомянутой цели. Сейчас многие ученые встают на защиту религии и признают существование Верховной Личности Бога, однако религия без практического опыта общения с Верховной Личностью Бога — никакая не религия. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» называет такую религию разновидностью обмана. Религия подразумевает исполнение воли Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога. Если человек не способен общаться с Кришной и получать от Него наставления, то как он может понять суть религиозных заповедей? Поэтому любые разговоры о религии и религиозном опыте без сознания Кришны — напрасная трата времени.

Из «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты», Мадхья, глава 4 (Преданное служение Шри Мадхавендры Пури), текст 95, перевод и комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Игорь123

Более коротко :

 "Религия без практического опыта общения с Верховной Личностью Бога — никакая не религия, а разновидность обмана".

----------


## Андрон

Прошу прощения за глубокий оффтоп, в который мы ушли, и вернусь к теме:




> 1. как определить уровень гуру у нас в ИСККОН ?
> 2. Какой уровень гуру ИСККОН по мнению садху и ачарий из других вайшнавских школ и сампрадай ?


А зачем вообще определять уровень гуру?
Можно просто учиться у всех людей тем качествам, которые Вас восхищают.
Можно поучиться у каждого, и необязательно ему об этом говорить или просить.
Если гуру - не Бог, то у него могут быть недостатки, их просто не стоит перенимать.

Если Вы спрашиваете с целью выбора гуру:
А зачем вообще выбирать? Шикша-гуру может и должно быть много.
У каждого Вы можете учиться тем качествам, которые лично Вас привлекают.
Бог в сердце - Ади-Гуру - Изначальный Гуру - естественным образом привлечет Вас к нужным людям и конкретным качествам в них, и никакие гуру/религии не помешают Ему в этом.

Если же Вы спрашиваете с целью выбора единственного Дикша-гуру - то, на мой взгляд, здесь более важен и первичен выбор традиции/школы/сампрадаи, посвящение в которую Вы хотите получить. Опять же, Бог в сердце поможет Вам в этом.

И кого бы Вы не выбрали - спрашивайте его о высшей, конечной цели - как предаться Богу в сердце, а затем и Кришне лично? Чтобы и с Вами не было такого, как Вы пишете: "человек практикует 10-20-30 лет и потом говорит, что общаться с Богом могут лишь избранные, а остальные могут общаться лишь с гуру, который является внешним проявлением Параматмы".

Кстати, кажется у Бхактивинода Тхакура я читал, что Каништха-адхикари лучше сразу стать Уттама-адхикари, минуя стадию Мадхьяма-адхикари. То есть, сразу предаться Кришне. Может быть Амира подскажет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я лишь хотел сказать ,что общение с Господом - это не привилегия уттама.
> 
>  Более странно - когда человек практикует 10-20-30 лет и потом говорит ,что общаться с Богом могут лишь избранные , а остальные могут общаться лишь с гуру ,который является внешним проявлением Параматмы..


У Шрилы Прабхупады много цитат по теме важности духовного учителя. Он объясняет, что Кришна не станет разговаривать с тем, кто не занят любовным служением Ему 24 часа в сутки, под руководством духовного учителя.




> Более странно - когда человек практикует 10-20-30 лет и потом говорит ,что общаться с Богом могут лишь избранные


Годы нашей практики не дают нам квалификацию для общения с Кришной.
Шрила Прабхупада объясняет: "Кришна разговаривает только с человеком заслуживающим Его доверие. Он не разговаривает с бестолковыми людьми, Он разговаривает с истинным Его представителем":

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я лишь хотел сказать ,что общение с Господом - это не привилегия уттама.
> 
>  Более странно - когда человек практикует 10-20-30 лет и потом говорит ,что общаться с Богом могут лишь избранные , а остальные могут общаться лишь с гуру ,который является внешним проявлением Параматмы.


Общение с Господом - это не вопрос избрания, не вопрос избранности, не вопрос привилегии, это вопрос квалификации. 10-20-30 лет не дают гарантии квалификации. Общаются с Богом не избранные, а те, кто за годы служения стал достаточно квалифицирован для этого. Но где они получат квалификацию, как не у цепи учителей? Где это видано, чтобы человек из детского сада сразу в помощники директора или президента? У него нет квалификации для этого. Вначале он учится на своем уровне у одних учителей, потом на следующем уровне у других учителей и т.д. до тех пор, пока не обретет достаточную квалификацию для высшего служения. Высшее служение, вообще высшее - это не вопрос избранности или привилегии как в случае с высшей кастой, высшее, это вопрос умения, как в случае с высшей квалификацией.

В духовном мире нет коррупции, как у нас, когда в высшие слои общества попадают не по квалификации, а по привилегии. Подобная коррупция исказила само понятие высшего. Высшее у нас теперь означает наиболее привилигированное, привилегия. Такое высшее может быть и деградированным, то есть низшим. Но это не истинное значение слова "высшее". Истинно высшее служение - это наиболее квалифицированное служение, и никакая привилегия не может дать подобную квалификацию.

А насчет "привилегии уттама", это вообще странная фраза. Уттама как раз и означает высшее, а не привилегированное. Уттамой нельзя стать по привилегии, а только по квалификации. Уттама это тот, кто обладает наивысшей квалификацией. О какой же привилегии речь? Каждый, КАЖДЫЙ, кто получит наивысшую квалификацию служения, тоже станет уттамой. То есть кто УМЕЕТ общаться с Богом, служить Богу на духовном уровне, тот и уттама. Причем тут привилегия? Фраза "привилегия уттама" - это нонсенс. Каждый, кто умеет водить автомобиль, может его водить. А кто не умеет, тот не может. Фраза "общение с Богом - не привилегия уттама" подобна фразе "вождение автомобиля - не привилегия водителя".
Нонсенс. Если ты не водитель, то как будешь водить? Если ты не уттама, то как будешь общаться? Привилегии тут совсем не причем.

Само слово и понятие "общение" тоже сейчас деградировало, подобно слову и понятию "высшее". 

Общение мы понимаем, как обмен текстом, посидеть поболтать на крылечке. Как дела? туда-сюда, нормально, а у тебя? Это мы теперь понимаем как общение. И если кто-то может вот так "поболтать" с Богом, то где равноправие? "ну чем я хуже? (с)". Но если понимать общение как служение, то "чем я хуже" принимает конкретные понятные черты. Один может услужить, а второй не может. Просто потому, что не научился "вот так служить". И 10-20-30 лет это не срок. Даже в школе-институте теперь учатся по 20 лет, а потом еще получают опыт работы, и глядишь, при определенном усердии, выходит лет 30 обучения-практики до квалифицированного специалиста.

Квалификация - упрямая вещь. От слова quality - качества. Квалификация дает качества, умения, возможности. Домохозяйка не может управлять государством потому что не умеет, а Шариков не может оперировать пациентов, как Преображенский потому что не умеет. Но если спросить у Шарикова, то он конечно скажет, что он ничем не хуже, и "тоже может", хотя у одного десятки лет упорного труда и исследований, а у второго собачья жизнь, балалайка, водка, "душили котов" и т.д.

Не в обиду, но в защиту заслуженных "прав" уттама адхикари....

----------


## Игорь123

> А зачем вообще определять уровень гуру?
> Можно просто учиться у всех людей тем качествам, которые Вас восхищают.
> Можно поучиться у каждого, и необязательно ему об этом говорить или просить.
> Если гуру - не Бог, то у него могут быть недостатки, их просто не стоит перенимать.


  Как это зачем ?
  Чтоб устроить культ личности.

  И более того - на возвышенного гуру можно переложить свою карму и дальше ничего не делать.Просто дождаться смерти и он меня заберет. Главное - регулярно и своевременно - проходить индульгенцию ,особенно когда опять скопилась плохая карма.
 Я не хочу быть ответственным за свою судьбу и всю жизнь делая выбор - отвечать за свои поступки. Пусть гуру меня инструктирует при малейшей опасности перспективы самостоятельного выбора. 

 Я думаю ,что Кришне понравится и очень нужен еще один такой биоробот. )))

 А если серьезно ,то мне нужен пример героя ,чтоб идти по его стопам. Не копировать. Нет. А видеть ,как старший и более опытный вайшнав прогрессирует и преодолевает препятствия. Мне нужна вера в путь ,по которому прошел мой Духовный Учитель.
  Если более применительно к нашей традиции ,то у нас путь рагануг. На Голоку нет другого пути. И опытный гуру - это опытный в рагануга - бхакта. А это немало и таких не много. Поэтому и спросил. 

  Если Говорить о том ,что для начала мне нужен опытный специалист - гуру на пути ваидхи-бхакти. То меня здесь интересуют люди , достигшие некоторых высот на поприще правдивости. Такие специалисты не боятся замараться ,высказав честно свою позицию , даже под страхом нарушения этикета и аппарадх.
 Человек не совершает апарадх ,говоря правду.

 Поэтому старший вайшнав - это тот ,кто умеет делать 3 вещи :

 1. Видит правду и Абсолютную Истину таким образом
 2. Видит ложь и иллюзию таким образом
 3. Судит ,делая различие между ложью и правдой. 

 Благодаря этому суждению (разоблачению лжи) - он прогрессирует.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "Религия без практического опыта общения с Верховной Личностью Бога — никакая не религия, а разновидность обмана".


Общение с Верховной Личностью Бога - цель человеческой жизни. Из того же фрагмента Прабхупады "Истинная цель человеческой жизни — познать Кришну и вернуться домой, к Богу."

Но кто достигает этой цели? 

_"Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне."
Комментарий: 
Особого внимания заслуживает употребленное в этом стихе слово буддхи-йогам. Во второй главе «Бхагавад-гиты» Господь, давая наставления Арджуне, сказал, что Он уже многое поведал ему, и пообещал рассказать о буддхи-йоге. Сейчас Он сделает это. Буддхи-йога — это деятельность в сознании Кришны, высшая форма проявления разума. Буддхи значит «разум», а йога значит «мистическое самосовершенствование». Когда человек старается вернуться домой, к Богу, и, преданно служа Ему, полностью погружается в сознание Кришны, его деятельность называют буддхи-йогой. Иначе говоря, буддхи-йога — это путь, ведущий к освобождению души из плена материального мира. Высшей целью духовного совершенствования является Кришна. Люди не знают об этом, вот почему так важно, чтобы они могли общаться с преданными и нашли истинного духовного учителя. Нужно знать, что высшая цель каждого — Кришна, а когда цель поставлена, можно медленно, но верно приближаться к ней, чтобы в конце концов достичь ее._

Высшей целью является Кришна. Высшей. Целью. В конце концов достигает. Какие привилегии? Какие "мы тоже можем" сейчас? В конце концов да. Но мы приходим в храм и сразу подайте мне сюда Кришну? Подайте немедленно "здесь и сейчас" "практическое общение". Не подали? "Разновидность обмана".

----------


## Игорь123

Кратенько. 

 Общаться с Кришной мсжет только уттама - бхакта. Общаться с Параматмой (иметь взаимоотношения ,видеть проявление в своей жизни, получать ответы на вопросы) может любой честный и внимательный человек ,даже не достигший высокого уровня.

 Употребляя слово "Господь" мы ,вероятно говорим каждый о своем. Нужно было заранее определить термины.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> мне нужен... Мне нужна... для начала мне нужен...меня здесь интересуют


 :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Общаться с Параматмой (иметь взаимоотношения ,видеть проявление в своей жизни, получать ответы на вопросы) может любой честный и внимательный человек ,даже не достигший высокого уровня.


Ладно скромничать. "Может получать"... Пишите уж тогда "обязан получать от Параматмы".

_"И чтоб служила мне рыбка золотая и была б у меня на посылках...

Ничего не сказала рыбка,
Лишь хвостом по воде плеснула
И ушла в глубокое море.
Долго у моря ждал он ответа..."_

Понятия честности и внимательности тоже ведь нужно предварительно с Параматмой согласовать (с гуру то мы не согласны согласовывать). А как согласовать, если, когда эти понятия не согласованы, то от параматмы не слышно ничего?

----------


## Амира

Игорь, я вас понимаю. Вы правы, никто за нас ничего не сделает, если мы сами не будем ничего делать. Самосознание это прежде всего работа на собой. Что касается общения с Богом, то его нужно начать с первых же дней как мы стали на путь самоосознания. С тех слов когда мы говорим: Кришна, я хочу изменить свою жизнь и начать служить Тебе. Мы сразу как дети учимся делать первые шаги, говорить первые слова и учимся понимать чего от нас хочет Кришна. И в этом смысл преданного служения, чтобы установить взаимоотношения с Кришной и научиться общаться с Ним. Духовный учитель как отец который более опытен и может научить нас как установить взаимоотношения с Кришной и научиться общаться с Ним. Выбор истинного духовного учителя это уже другой вопрос. Если вы явно видите, что какой то человек не подходит по своим качествам на роль вашего духовного учителя, то ваше право не принимать его своим духовным учителем. Духовный учитель должен быть "мастером" своего дела и его долг сделать из своего ученика также "мастера". В конце концов ученик должен стать опытным и самостоятельным и развить свои отношения с Кришной и полагаться только на Кришну. Если этого не происходит, то одна из сторон не квалифицированна. Какая это уже другой вопрос. Тут затронуто много непростых вопросов. Но духовная жизнь это подвиг и она никогда не бывает лёгкой. Если человек ничего не хочет делать сам, а просто выбирает духовного учителя потому что он услышал от других, что иначе он попадет в ад, а потом просто сидит и ждёт что духовный учитель все сделает за него, то я думаю что жизнь такого человека пройдёт напрасно. С Кришной может общаться каждый, только нужно научиться этому и приобрести соответствующие качества. А в этом нам помогут писания и гуру. Но обращаться к Кришне, пытаться понять Его, рассказывать Ему о чем-то сокровенном, спрашивать и ждать ответа, просить исполнить духовные желания нужно с первых же дней. Мы должны приложить все силы к этом, конечно у нас сразу не получится и нам придётся обратиться к учителю и писаниям для получения ответа и помощи, но если человек даже не пытается сделать это самостоятельно то он так и останется учеником и никогда не станет "мастером".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Общаться с Параматмой (иметь взаимоотношения ,видеть проявление в своей жизни, получать ответы на вопросы)


Если вы получаете ответы от Параматмы, то почему задаете вопросы на форуме?



> меня здесь интересуют люди , достигшие некоторых высот на поприще правдивости. Такие специалисты не боятся замараться ,высказав честно свою позицию , даже под страхом нарушения этикета и аппарадх. Человек не совершает апарадх ,говоря правду.


Вряд ли здесь собрались люди, которые специально хотят вас обмануть и заморочить вам голову. Если кто и заблуждается, то совершенно искренне. С этим поделать ничего нельзя, разве что пытаться вместе отыскать истину.

----------


## Игорь123

> Если вы получаете ответы от Параматмы, то почему задаете вопросы на форуме?


 Получать ответы - это не цель ,а лишь дополнительный бонус.

 На Форуме я здесь для того чтоб наслаждаться от взаимоотношений с другими личностями. Мои взаимоотношения с Господом Параматмой неразвиты и поэтому не всегда меня удовлетворяют. По этой причине я пытаюсь наслаждаться лично с Вами.

 Мои отношения с Вами тоже не сильно развиты и поэтому как и в случае с Господом Параматмой - больших наслаждений я пока не получил.




> Вряд ли здесь собрались люди, которые специально хотят вас обмануть и заморочить вам голову. Если кто и заблуждается, то совершенно искренне.


  ))) Спасибо за теплые слова. Я и сам лжец -профи. Будем прогрессировать вместе.

----------


## Андрон

> А если серьезно ,то мне нужен пример героя ,чтоб идти по его стопам. Не копировать. Нет. А видеть ,как старший и более опытный вайшнав прогрессирует и преодолевает препятствия. Мне нужна вера в путь ,по которому прошел мой Духовный Учитель.


Ну, если он дошел до конца, то наверняка последовал совету Кришны:
"Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне". (Бг 18.66), или Библии:
"Если же вы духом водитесь, то вы не под законом". (Гал 5:18)
А если не последовал - можно ли такого человека считать преданным Кришны?
Может он предан чему-то или кому-то другому?




> Если более применительно к нашей традиции ,то у нас путь рагануг. На Голоку нет другого пути. И опытный гуру - это опытный в рагануга - бхакта. А это немало и таких не много. Поэтому и спросил.


Думаю, в религиях Вы сможете найти максимум Садхана-Рагануга-Бхакт:
Это что-то вроде людей, которые выздоровели, но им запрещено отбрасывать костыли.
Или вроде самолета, который уже разогнался, но ему запрещено отрываться от земли.
Настоящих рагануг давно уже выгнали за излишнюю свободу, либо они ушли сами:
"Не здоровые имеют нужду во враче, но больные". (Мф 9:12)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Поиск наслаждений не лучшая цель на пути к Богу. Скорее такая цель является препятствием.

----------


## Амира

> Поиск наслаждений не лучшая цель на пути к Богу. Скорее такая цель является препятствием.


Но такова наши природа и этого не изменить. Кришна всё время наслаждается и мы стремимся к тому же, потому что качества Кришны частично заложены в нас. Мы можем и мы должны наслаждаться духовным. Пока мы не узнаем вкус духовых наслаждений мы так и будем привязаны к низшим, материальным. Если человек не получает удовольствия от своих занятий, то он не может ими долго заниматься. Кто-то получает удовольствие от удовлетворения собственных чувств, а кто-то от удовлетворения чувств Кришны. Мы не можем избавиться от желания наслаждаться, но мы можем изменить качество этих чувств.

----------


## Игорь123

> Настоящих рагануг давно уже выгнали за излишнюю свободу, либо они ушли сами


 Как у Марк Твена : Людей принимают в религию за то ,что они верят и людей выгоняют из религии за то ,что они знают ".

 ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран: «Не привязывайтесь к религиям, привяжитесь прямо к Богу»

----------


## Игорь123

> Поиск наслаждений не лучшая цель на пути к Богу. Скорее такая цель является препятствием.


 Ценность - это то ,чем человек наслаждается и за что готов платить.

 Есть три вида ценностей (того ,чем живое существо способно наслаждаться) :

1. Наслаждение чувств.
2. Социальные взаимоотношения.
3. Взаимоотношения с Богом.

  Иногда бывает ,что для того ,чтобы получить какую-то из этих ценностей - нужно заплатить одну или две другие.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ценность - это то ,чем человек наслаждается и за что готов платить.


Вас послушать, так нет других ценностей кроме наслаждений человека. Но есть ценности за которые люди могут жертвовать даже жизни.
Как же в таком случае они будут наслаждаться? Не правильнее ли думать что наслаждаться в этом случае будет кто-то другой?

*БГ 2.47 "Ты можешь выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но у тебя нет права наслаждаться плодами своего труда."* 
Что же, по вашему Кришна лишает Арджуну смысла жизни, лишает ценностей, раз сказал ему, что тот не имеет права наслаждаться плодами труда?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если человек не получает удовольствия от своих занятий, то он не может ими долго заниматься.
> 
> Но такова наши природа и этого не изменить. Кришна всё время наслаждается и мы стремимся к тому же, потому что качества Кришны частично заложены в нас. Мы можем и мы должны наслаждаться духовным. Пока мы не узнаем вкус духовых наслаждений мы так и будем привязаны к низшим, материальным. .... Кто-то получает удовольствие от удовлетворения собственных чувств, а кто-то от удовлетворения чувств Кришны. Мы не можем избавиться от желания наслаждаться, но мы можем изменить качество этих чувств.


В таком случае, когда Кришна сказал Арджуне 

_"Ты можешь выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но у тебя нет права наслаждаться плодами своего труда. Никогда не считай, что результаты твоих действий зависят от тебя, но при этом и не отказывайся от выполнения своих обязанностей."_, 

то Арджуна должен был бы ответить, - прости, О, Говинда, но я не смогу долго исполнять свой долг, ибо _"Если человек не получает удовольствия от своих занятий, то он не может ими долго заниматься."_

Но Кришна продолжает _"О Арджуна, выполняй свой долг невозмутимо, без привязанности, не беспокоясь о победе или поражении. Такое умение владеть собой называют йогой."_

Какое такое "невозмутимо"? А наслаждение? А "удовольствие от занятий"? Подать нам наслаждение и удовольствие. И вот еще, ну наслаждаться победой это понятно. Это мы согласны. Но какое же наслаждение в поражении? Нет, это мы не согласны. Арджуна по видимому, не сможет долго проигрывать, если не начнет получать от этого удовольствие. Нужно было Арджуне сторговаться - я тебе долг, а ты мне удовольствие.

На что Кришна опять как-то странно отвечает _"Только скупцы стремятся к плодам своего труда. БГ 2.49"_

Может он сам скупец? Жалко ему нам удовольствия? И лучше вперед, авансом, чтобы поиск наслаждений хоть как-то смог сойти за выполнение долга. Ты мне наслаждение сейчас, а я тебе долг...потом. Может быть. Тогда становится понятно откуда слово такое - долг. Наслаждение стребуем авансом, вот поэтому и должок.

Ну и вообще, мы оказывается пришли исполнять долг невозмутимо, без привязанностей, без права наслаждаться плодами, но ради наслаждения. Это как?

Это похоже на концепцию мы с тобой друзья потому что нам хорошо наслаждаться друг другом. Или мы с тобой муж и жена потому что нам хорошо наслаждаться друг другом. Ну а если наслаждение закончилось, то и дружба врозь, прошла любовь, завяли помидоры. Уже мы и не друзья, и не муж и жена. Если дети перестали приносить наслаждение, тоже гнать их в шею... Всё ведь ради моего наслаждения. Это "единственная" ценность.

И всё это потому, что оказывается, такое качество Кришны в нас заложено, и поэтому мы даже должны и обязаны наслаждаться... Браво!

Должен тогда задать вопрос, в чем же отличие такого рода наслаждения от вожделения, которое как известно "корень греха и всепожирающий, греховный враг всех существ в этом мире"? И что послужило причиной нашего падения из духовного мира?

Насчет "не можем избавиться от желания наслаждаться". Лично я думаю, что можем и должны, и когда мы избавимся, то к этому времени будем стоять у дверей в духовный мир, и уже не будем падать оттуда. А до этого приходится тренироваться изображать из себя наслаждающегося, и следующих за этим падениях тут. Благо целый материальный мир для этого построен.

----------


## Игорь123

> Вас послушать, так нет других ценностей кроме наслаждений человека. Но есть ценности за которые люди могут жертвовать даже жизни.
> Как же в таком случае они будут наслаждаться? Не правильнее ли думать что наслаждаться в этом случае будет кто-то другой?
> 
> *БГ 2.47 "Ты можешь выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но у тебя нет права наслаждаться плодами своего труда."* 
> Что же, по вашему Кришна лишает Арджуну смысла жизни, лишает ценностей, раз сказал ему, что тот не имеет права наслаждаться плодами труда?



 Книга "Кришна" в русском издании раньше называлась "Источник вечного наслаждения".
 Недопонимание между нами возможно из-за разной трактовки термина "наслаждение" - для Вас наслаждение - это только удовлетворение чувств ,а я трактую "наслаждение" немного шире - как положительную эмоцию ,счастье.

 В этом ключе - бескорыстные преданные мотивированы определенной выгодой - желанием испытывать счастье любви к Богу. Они очень сильно хотят испытывать это счастье - Кришна Прему ,и ради этого даже готовы платить - приносить в жертву более низкие (не такие вкусные для них ) виды счастья (наслаждения) - удовлетворение чувств ,например, или деньги ,или славу, или счастье социальных взаимоотношений (дружбы ,любви....). И в такой "корысти" чистых преданных нет ничего зазорного.

 Хочу заметить ,что Кришна не просит нас постоянно всегда и везде приносить в жертву социальное счастье - наслаждаться им зачастую можно вполне законно ,без страха стать предателем.  Поэтому я не против ,например, наслаждаться счастьем дружбы с Форумчанами здесь и сейчас.

 Или Вы боитесь такого счастья ,что мол Кришна сочтет это за слабость и предательство ?  )))

----------


## Игорь123

> Но есть ценности за которые люди могут жертвовать даже жизни.
> Как же в таком случае они будут наслаждаться? Не правильнее ли думать что наслаждаться в этом случае будет кто-то другой?


 Конечно .Например ,Александр Матросов.

  За некоторые наслаждения люди платят даже цену своей жизни в этом теле.
 Каковы его мотивы ? Какое наслаждение он хотел получить ? Он наслаждался ,думаю ,счастьем дружбы со своими сослуживцами ,которых он спасал ценой своей жизни. Как вариант - возможно он любил свою Родину и соплеменников и ради любви к ним (предвкушая эту любовь) он заплатил эту цену.
 Ну и наконец. Иногда люди наслаждаются от события убийства собственного врага, удовлетворяя гнев и даже готовы заплатить за это счастье собственную жизнь.

 В этом мире столько разных вкусов ,которые мы хотим испытать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Услышать Параматму намного проще,чем это иногда преподносится. Думаю , в организованных религиях целенаправленно проповедуется о сложности общения с Богом в сердце


Сегодня как раз в тему по подписке из Бхагавад Гиты пришел мотивирующий текст о том, что пока мы находимся под руководством своего ума, мы не можем почувствовать присутствие Параматмы в сердце и начать исполнять указания Господа.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ глава 6. Дхьяна-йога Текст 6
 . Пока ум остается непокоренным врагом, мы вынуждены подчиняться диктату вожделения, гнева, алчности, иллюзии и т.д. Когда же нам удается обуздать его, он добровольно соглашается исполнять указания Верховного Господа, находящегося в сердце каждого в образе Параматмы. Истинная йога дает человеку возможность ощутить присутствие Параматмы в своем сердце и начать действовать, повинуясь воле Господа. Для того, кто встал на путь сознания Кришны, совершенно естественно выполнять все указания Господа.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Книга "Кришна" в русском издании раньше называлась "Источник вечного наслаждения".
>  Недопонимание между нами возможно из-за разной трактовки термина "наслаждение" - для Вас наслаждение - это только удовлетворение чувств ,а я трактую "наслаждение" немного шире - как положительную эмоцию ,счастье.
> 
>  В этом ключе - бескорыстные преданные мотивированы определенной выгодой - желанием испытывать счастье любви к Богу. Они очень сильно хотят испытывать это счастье - Кришна Прему ,и ради этого даже готовы платить - приносить в жертву более низкие (не такие вкусные для них ) виды счастья (наслаждения) - удовлетворение чувств ,например, или деньги ,или славу, или счастье социальных взаимоотношений (дружбы ,любви....). И в такой "корысти" чистых преданных нет ничего зазорного.
> 
>  Хочу заметить ,что Кришна не просит нас постоянно всегда и везде приносить в жертву социальное счастье - наслаждаться им зачастую можно вполне законно ,без страха стать предателем.  Поэтому я не против ,например, наслаждаться счастьем дружбы с Форумчанами здесь и сейчас.
> 
>  Или Вы боитесь такого счастья ,что мол Кришна сочтет это за слабость и предательство ?  )))


К счастью, "Источник вечного наслаждения" переименовали.
Мое понимание наслаждения широкое, не только удовлетворение чувств.

Разница не в понимании термина, а в понимании причины и следствия. Кришна учит нас действовать не ради себя. _"О Арджуна, выполняй свой долг невозмутимо, без привязанности, не беспокоясь о победе или поражении."_

Все виды счастья это корысть, и в этом есть не зазорное, но препятствие к выполнению дхармы. Потому что когда мы делаем для себя, то это  всегда с точки зрения эга, и поэтому это препятствие. Чтобы увидеть Бога, нужно перестать поступать для себя, т.к. отношения с Богом не могут быть построены на почве эга. Даже в духовном мире, где нет никакого удовлетворения материальных чувств, мы можем пасть из-за того, что начинаем действовать ради себя. 

Не думайте, что когда действовать ради других, то счастье исчезает. Оно может быть, и Кришна чаще всего дает его, но эта награда, этот плод не обязательны, а как бонус. Его может и не быть. В мире, где все выполняют дхарму царит счастье, и там, исполняя дхарму, мы обычно получаем счастье в виде плодов. Но в мире, где все нарушают дхарму, тот кто исполняет дхарму, вынужден сражаться, как сражался Арджуна. И это не приносит счастья и наслаждения, поэтому Кришна советовал Арджуне исполнять долг невозмутимо и сражаться, несмотря на то, что Арджуна не хотел рушить счастье привязанности к родственникам, социальное счастье, но это было необходимо.

Преданный, и вообще джива в духовном мире действует не ради наслаждения, (как это происходит в материальном мире), а по своей природе. Кришна для неё ценность выше наслаждения, дороже себя, именно поэтому она исполняет свой долг, а не ради награды наслаждения всеми видами счастья. Награда это следствие, а не причина, не мотив дживы, а возможный плод, которого может и не быть. Именно это говорит Арджуне Кришна. Исполняй долг невозмутимо, без привязанностей. Точно также и Иисус исполнял свой долг не ради наслаждения (какое наслаждение быть распятым на столбе), но он принял это, потому что ценность ради которой он исполнил свой долг куда выше ценности всех видов наслаждения или страданий от лишения этого наслаждения.

Поэтому гопи готовы умереть за Кришну, когда с ним что-то может случиться по их пониманию. За Кришну, а не за наслаждение.
Для дживы ценность это Кришна, а не наслаждение. И когда они действуют согласно этой ценности (как причина, как мотив), тогда они чаще всего получают в награду наслаждение счастьем. Но это не обязательно. Они готовы действовать ради Кришны и без этого. Вот это самый главный момент.

Конечно, когда в духовном мире гопи наслаждаются счастьем Кришны и Радхарани, то тяжело понять что первично, счастье или служение. Служение первично, а счастье это следствие служения. И служение это совершается не ради счастья, а ради Кришны. А счастье это совсем не обязательно.

Но когда одновременно присутствует и счастье и служение, то уже может быть непонятно где причина, а где следствие. И когда следствие (счастье, наслаждение) принимается за причину, вот тогда происходит падение.

Поэтому Кришна и говорит, что вожделение - извечный враг живого существа.

Мы принимаем наслаждение, счастье, но ни в коем случае оно не является мотивом. Главным мотивом является Кришна и это называется сознанием Кришны.

Кришна говорит - *"всегда думай обо мне, сосредоточь на мне свой ум, направь на меня весь свой разум."*

Эта сосредоточенность на Кришне, сознание Кришны, является гарантией, что мотив будет оставаться истинным всегда.

Потому что чем дальше в духовное, тем наслаждения больше и гуще. Наслаждение становится такое ослепительное, тягучее и порабощающее, что
фактически лишает человека видения, разума, воли и возможности действовать правильно. Это наша проблема, а не наша удача. Мы должны не предаваться этому наслаждению, как растения, а сохранять возможность действовать посреди самых наивысших наслаждений.
Это возможно только всегда будучи сосредоточенным на Кришне.

Тут, в этом мире, где наслаждений мало, мы не можем этого понять. Когда мы начинаем практиковать бхакти и что-то получается, наслаждения валятся на голову, как из рога изобилия, и мы рады стараться, считаем это удачей, несмотря на то, что за этим неминуемо следует падение. Это предавание наслаждениям является препятствием. Пока человек не победит эту склонность к наслаждениям, он не сможет продвинуться дальше в своем служении, не сможет исполнять свой долг невозмутимо не только посреди трудностей страданий, но и посреди *трудностей наслаждений*. Когда в жизни людей счастья мало, они думают что счастье это ценность. Это естественно, т.к. они хотят избавиться от страданий. Но *когда наслаждений много, и они высокого качества, настолько много, что они опутывают его как змеи, вот только тогда человек может понять, что наслаждение, это такая же проблема, как и страдание.
*
Наслаждение это такая же проблема, как и страдание, разница только в том, что оно приятно. И раз оно приятно, джива думает, что оно законно и предается этим наслаждениям, в то время как она должна предаваться Кришне. Вот это момент падения, когда даже духовные наслаждения становятся препятствием.

То есть даже вначале человек сосредоточивает сознание на Кришне (вначале правильный мотив), он попадает в область непреодолимых как ему кажется наслаждений, и на этом сосредоточенность на Кришне пропадает. Наслаждение ослепляет человека. Это наступает майя, иллюзия. Правильный мотив сменяется ложным.
_"Как огонь скрыт дымом, как зеркало покрыто пылью, как зародыш сокрыт во чреве матери, так и живое существо в различной степени покрыто вожделением."_

Вы думаете почему джива покрыта вожделением? Потому что оно приятно и хорошо. И это "приятно и хорошо", если джива этому предается, покрывает сознание дживы так, что джива забывает о Кришне и с этого момента всё что она делает - грех, ведущий к деградации. Поэтому Кришна и говорит, что вожделени - корень греха, извечный враг живого существа.

Не нужно бояться вожделения и наслаждения. Мало того, многие и многие достигли совершенства благодаря вожделению. На первых порах его можно и нужно использовать, если уметь. Но во всех случаях нужно различать что есть что. Нужно сохранять преданность Кришне даже когда горы и моря наслаждения готовы сковать нас по рукам и ногам.

Это можно сделать только если "выполнять свой долг невозмутимо, не беспокоясь о победе или поражении, не имея права наслаждаться плодами своего труда".

Нужно понять, что то наслаждение, которое валится на нас в духовном мире, это счастье отношений Радхи и Кришны, а не наше. Для дживы это является ценностью и правильным природным мотивом. Когда джива ясно видит, откуда происходит это наслаждение, она не запутывается и сохраняет верность Кришне и никогда не забывает о нем. Только так она может постепенно выйти из покрытия вожделением, которое сковывает дживу даже когда та начала духовную практику. Оболочка вожделение будет устранена полностью лишь тогда, когда служение Кришне станет непрерывным 24 часа в сутки. 

До этого, человек, даже имеющий верную цель, служит периодами, и каждый период служения длится до тех пор, пока наслаждение не ослепляет его и не ввергает в забытье счастья, в котором он забывает о Кришне, и очнувшись, вновь оказывается в майе. Так он постепенно понимает, что привязанность к наслаждению и счастью его проблема, а не удача.

*Тот же кто сразу имеет ложную цель, вообще лишен возможности служить даже короткое время. Поэтому понимать правильную цель так важно.*

Привязанность к счастью это обусловленность гуной благости. 
_"Бг 14.9 — О потомок Бхараты, гуна благости обусловливает живое существо ощущением счастья, гуна страсти — корыстной деятельностью, а гуна невежества, покрывая знание живого существа, связывает его путами безумия."_

_"Верховный Господь сказал: О сын Панду, про того, в ком просветление, привязанность и иллюзия не вызывают ненависти, когда они появляются, и кто не жаждет обрести их, когда они исчезают; кого не выводит из равновесия воздействие материальных гун, кто остается безучастным и трансцендентным, ибо знает, что все совершается этими гунами; кто всегда погружен в себя и одинаково относится к счастью и горю; кто не видит разницы между горстью земли, камнем и слитком золота; кто одинаково встречает желанное и нежеланное; кто остается непоколебимым, одинаково принимая осуждение и похвалы, бесчестье и почет; кто одинаково относится к друзьям и врагам; кто отрекся от всей материальной деятельности, — про такого человека говорят, что он поднялся над гунами материальной природы."_

Поэтому кто не различает откуда приходит счастье, и что оно является проблемой, гуной, а считает его целью, удачей, всего лишь люди, обусловленные гуной благости. Это конечно прогресс по сравнению с другими гунами, но это еще не трансцендентное положение. И чтобы войти в трансцендентное, нужно эту обусловленность преодолеть, как и советует Кришна Арджуне.

----------


## Амира

Евгений, ваше понимание не верное. Можно наслаждаться удовлетворяя чувства Кришны, совершая суровые аскезы и выполняя Его волю. Это означает что все эти действия  мы совершаем добровольно из любви к Кришне, а не по принуждению, и испытываем при этом счастье. Да, конечно это не цель - это стимул и награда. Мы испытываем счастье и хотим этим заниматься вновь и вновь, и уже не хотим никаких других наслаждений.

"Воплощенная душа может воздерживаться от чувственных удовольствий, хотя вкус к ним остается. Но, испытав высшее наслаждение, она теряет вкус к прежнему."

"Любовь к Кришне живет только в наслаждении взаимностью, которой Кришна отвечает на преданное служение".

----------


## Игорь123

> Сегодня как раз в тему по подписке из Бхагавад Гиты пришел мотивирующий текст о том, что пока мы находимся под руководством своего ума, мы не можем почувствовать присутствие Параматмы в сердце и начать исполнять указания Господа.[/COLOR]


 Цель любой организованой религии - замена связи с Параматмой в сердце - своими собственными распоряжениями ,которые именуются "волей Бога",но по сути являются корыстной манипуляцией человеческими ресурсами.
 Поэтому ,по утверждению Бхактивинода Тхакура, организованная религия - оплот атеизма.

 Человеку нетрудно услышать волю в Бога в сердце когда ,например, он исполняет свои профессиональные обязанности Богом данные (например ,Варнашрама). В этом случае это может быть Преданным Служением (хоть ,возможно и не чистым). Но даже в этом случае Господь Параматма удовлетворенный такой деятельностью дарует человеку состояние благости и просветления в котором живое существо способно ощутить присутствие Параматмы в сердце и понять ЕЕ и продолжать исполнять ЕЕ волю.

 Это ,надеюсь понятно. Каждый должен постоянно пытаться понять свои личные обязанности ,Богом данные на эту жизнь ,дабы продолжать свой постоянный поиск Бога.
 Эта жизнь организована Богом для нашего обучения - и когда человек так к ней относится ,то он со временем начинает понимать всеблагое участие Господа Параматмы в своей жизни. Настоящим общением с Кришной здесь пока что даже и не пахнет , но здесь уже замечательно пахнет и благоухает осознанием присутствия Господа Параматмы и связи с ним. Эта связь - называется религией (на латыни)и Санатана Дхармой ( на санскрите). 

 Но организованная религия - это другое. Это изобретение эксплуататоров ,которые ловко используют конституционную склонность дживы служить Богу.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, ваше понимание не верное. Можно наслаждаться удовлетворяя чувства Кришны, совершая суровые аскезы и выполняя Его волю. Это означает что все эти действия  мы совершаем добровольно из любви к Кришне, а не по принуждению, и испытываем при этом счастье. Да, конечно это не цель - это стимул и награда. Мы испытываем счастье и хотим этим заниматься вновь и вновь, и уже не хотим никаких других наслаждений.
> 
> "Воплощенная душа может воздерживаться от чувственных удовольствий, хотя вкус к ним остается. Но, испытав высшее наслаждение, она теряет вкус к прежнему."
> 
> "Любовь к Кришне живет только в наслаждении взаимностью, которой Кришна отвечает на преданное служение".


Судя по тому как вы говорите, не уточняя, кто именно и чем наслаждается, кто кого любит, можно сделать вывод, что скорее всего вы не различаете Кришну и его энергии и их взаимоотношения. Именно энергии являются объектами наслаждения и обладают для этого всеми необходимыми качествами (где-то в ШБ и Падма Пуране). Кришна же совсем не объект для наслаждений, он непригоден для этого. Для того, чтобы наслаждаться Кришной, он должен превратиться в такую Таттву, как Мохини. Но Мохини это не Кришна. Наоборот, Кришна проводит четкую грань, вот Я (сосредоточь на мне свой ум, разум), а вот энергии (плоды, наслаждения - не имеешь право наслаждаться), т.к. энергии принадлежат только Ему, и кто наслаждается этим, тот их попросту ворует у Него.

Когда вы говорите такие фразы "мы испытываем счастье", "можно наслаждаться", "удовлетворяя чувства Кришны", "любви к Кришне" в этом нет конкретики, её не было и во время прошлых наших с вами бесед. Именно из этого я делал и делаю свои выводы.

И, кстати, где я говорил про принуждение? Это и в прошлые беседы вы придумывали за меня и приписывали мне слова, которых я не говорил.




> Мы испытываем счастье и хотим этим заниматься вновь и вновь, и уже не хотим никаких других наслаждений.


Так происходит когда обусловленная душа обусловлена счастьем гуны благости. Именно поэтому она не хочет другого, что обсловлена.
Хорошо что она не хочет другого (низшего), но плохо то, что она не хочет другого (высшего).

Подобно и человек в гуне страсти, до поры до времени его удовлетворяет его счастье в страсти, и он не хочет другого. И даже в невежестве люди наслаждаются счастьем невежества.

Делаю я вывод из того, что вы говорите "мы испытываем счастье". Если бы вы знали трансцендентное ближе, вы сказали бы иначе, и видели бы четкую разницу. Но когда сознание покрыто вожделением, хотя и тонким слоем в гуне благости, то трансцендентное как в тумане, мутно и расплывчато, не видно четкой границы объектов и явлений, простите, лучшее слово "каша".

Я не против вашего счастья в благости, но я против того, что вы это проповедуете как суммум бонум, вместо того, что говорил Кришна, который желает нам наивысшего блага, а не блага в гуне, пусть даже и в гуне в благости.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Цель любой организованой религии - замена связи с Параматмой в сердце - своими собственными распоряжениями ,которые именуются "волей Бога",но по сути являются корыстной манипуляцией человеческими ресурсами.
>  Поэтому ,по утверждению Бхактивинода Тхакура, организованная религия - оплот атеизма.
> 
>  Человеку нетрудно услышать волю в Бога в сердце когда ,например, он исполняет свои профессиональные обязанности Богом данные (например ,Варнашрама). В этом случае это может быть Преданным Служением (хоть ,возможно и не чистым). Но даже в этом случае Господь Параматма удовлетворенный такой деятельностью дарует человеку состояние благости и просветления в котором живое существо способно ощутить присутствие Параматмы в сердце и понять ЕЕ и продолжать исполнять ЕЕ волю.
> 
>  Это ,надеюсь понятно. Каждый должен постоянно пытаться понять свои личные обязанности ,Богом данные на эту жизнь ,дабы продолжать свой постоянный поиск Бога.
>  Эта жизнь организована Богом для нашего обучения - и когда человек так к ней относится ,то он со временем начинает понимать всеблагое участие Господа Параматмы в своей жизни. Настоящим общением с Кришной здесь пока что даже и не пахнет , но здесь уже замечательно пахнет и благоухает осознанием присутствия Господа Параматмы и связи с ним. Эта связь - называется религией (на латыни)и Санатана Дхармой ( на санскрите). 
> 
>  Но организованная религия - это другое. Это изобретение эксплуататоров ,которые ловко используют конституционную склонность дживы служить Богу.


О, конспирология, браво...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Цель любой организованой религии - замена связи с Параматмой в сердце - своими собственными распоряжениями ,которые именуются "волей Бога",но по сути являются корыстной манипуляцией человеческими ресурсами.
> 
>  Но организованная религия - это другое. Это изобретение эксплуататоров ,которые ловко используют конституционную склонность дживы служить Богу.


Странно вы как-то переключились неожиданно на свои мысли. Вообще непонятно, какая организованная религия? Кто кого эксплуатирует и манипулирует? К чему это тут?

Религия - это воля Бога, законы Бога. А что вы подразумеваете под словами "религия" и "организованная религия"?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "Воплощенная душа может воздерживаться от чувственных удовольствий, хотя вкус к ним остается. Но, испытав высшее наслаждение, она теряет вкус к прежнему."


В оригинале здесь употреблено слово парам-расах. 

https://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/2/59

Высшая раса. Трансцендентная раса. Раса это совсем совсем не то же самое, что наслаждение. Конечно, если объект наслаждения заменить низший на высший, то наслаждение увеличится, и материальное уже не привлекает. Но раса это совсем совсем не то же самое, что наслаждаться высшими ворованными объектами, и доказательство, что таковое наслаждение приводит к падению. Здесь употреблен только термин, но опущены детали. И это хорошо, обманщики, выискивающие разрешение на наслаждения найдут это слово и будут обмануты.

Это подобно питанию мясом. Тот кто начал питаться мясом, постепенно утрачивает вкус к другим блюдам. И чтобы вкус к мясу притупился, нужно сознательно удерживать себя от этого искушения долгое время. То же самое и с сексом и другими запрещенными наслаждениями (4 принципа).

Но если провозгласить, что это наслаждение законно, то мы воздвигаем стену перед собой. Давайте тогда провозгласим, что нарушать 4 принципа это законно.

То, что люди (сахаджии) пытаются трактовать трансцендентную расу как что-то подобное земным наслаждениям, только узаконеным, и пытаются использовать высшее для собственного наслаждения, об этом говорили все ачарьи, в этом нет ничего нового.

В этой шлоке говорится о том, что высшее наслаждение избавляет от низшего. Это правда. Но о чем умалчивается, так о том, что возвышенный вкус нельзя вот также эксплуатировать, как низший, то есть наслаждаться им в обычном понимании слова "наслаждение", как отдаваться наслаждению. Наслаждение, оно есть, от него никуда не денешься. Но *отдаваться по прежнему нужно Кришне, а наслаждение пусть течет мимо, если же обратить на него внимание и предаться ему, оно поработит по мере того, как будет усиливаться.
*
Вы идеализируете возвышенное, забыв идеализировать свою деятельность.

Прошу вас, подумайте над следующей фразой 
*"Если бы всё возвышенное было разрешено, тогда не было бы падений из духовного мира."*
Но они есть, не так ли?

И даже в цитатах про высшее наслаждение *вы нигде не найдете, что нужно предаться ему*. Везде писания говорят, что предаться нужно Кришне.
То есть цель - это Кришна. А наслаждение - это не цель, о чем собственно и речь. Можно его испытать, и оно избавит от низшего вкуса, но что будет дальше, зависит от того, как мы поступим, воздвигнем это наслаждение на престол, на трон, или оставим там Кришну?

----------


## Игорь123

> Странно вы как-то переключились неожиданно на свои мысли. Вообще непонятно, какая организованная религия? Кто кого эксплуатирует и манипулирует? К чему это тут?


  Для Вас это новость ? Что религиозные лидеры ,временами не обладая необходимой квалификацией - иногда под видом преданного служения преследуют какие -то другие корыстные интересы ? Или Вы думаете ,что это только в других религиозных движениях , а в ИСККОН этого никогда нет и не было в прошлом ? Мы исключительные ? Или нам это не нужно знать ?

  Я не обобщаю ,надеюсь ,что есть и многие другие квалифицированные вайшнавы ,поэтому и создал тему "Как определить уровень гуру".

----------


## Амира

> И, кстати, где я говорил про принуждение? Это и в прошлые беседы вы придумывали за меня и приписывали мне слова, которых я не говорил.


Я и не приписывала вам эти слова. Просто вы уже стали в боевую стойку и взяли в руки оружие намереваясь сражаться  :tongue: . Под принуждением я имела ввиду любые другие мотивы, кроме собственного желания делать что-то из любви к Кришне. Иногда нам приходится заставлять себя делать что-то потому что так нужно, а не потому что мы хотим доставить наслаждение Кришне. Но Кришна не примет такое служение. Должны измениться наши желания.

----------


## Дамир

> Для Вас это новость ? Что религиозные лидеры ,временами не обладая необходимой квалификацией - иногда под видом преданного служения преследуют какие -то другие корыстные интересы ? Или Вы думаете ,что это только в других религиозных движениях , а в ИСККОН этого никогда нет и не было в прошлом ? Мы исключительные ? Или нам это не нужно знать ?
> 
>   Я не обобщаю ,надеюсь ,что есть и многие другие квалифицированные вайшнавы ,поэтому и создал тему "Как определить уровень гуру".


Имена назовите пожалуйста, если Вы не балабол ?!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Для Вас это новость ? Что религиозные лидеры ,временами не обладая необходимой квалификацией - иногда под видом преданного служения преследуют какие -то другие корыстные интересы ? Или Вы думаете ,что это только в других религиозных движениях , а в ИСККОН этого никогда нет и не было в прошлом ? Мы исключительные ? Или нам это не нужно знать ?


Вы действительно создали тему, чтобы мы с вами обсуждали ЭТИ вопросы?! 
Мне нравится обсуждать с преданными наставления Шрилы Прабхупады, духовную практику и другие позитивные вещи способствующие возвышению моего сознания. Я точно не буду обсуждать ваши обвинения - непоймикого, непоймизачем. За 25 лет в ИСККОН Кришна меня не разочаровал и Шрила Прабхупада не разочаровал. У меня нет проблем. Уверена, что искреннему ученику Кришна посылает квалифицированных учителей. Если мы не квалифицированы как ученики, то получим того, кого заслуживаем. Кришна знает наши желания, Он ведёт нас в жизни, доверяйте Ему, ей-Богу.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "Как определить уровень гуру".


Гуру призван реализовать, а ученик приносит то, что нужно реализовать. Если есть что реализовывать, то появляется и гуру, если нечего реализовывать, то гуру не нужен.

Это как масло и огонь. Если у ученика есть масло, гуру может поджечь его. Но если масла нет, то там нечего поджигать, нечего реализовывать. 

Природа масла и огня схожа, поэтому ученик, имеющий масло, сможет найти подходящего гуру, *поскольку такая природа есть в нем самом.*

То, что накоплено в человеке и готово для реализации, это и есть то зрение, которым человек видит гуру.

Поэтому вопрос о том, как определить уровень гуру, имхо не стоит. То, что накоплено в человеке благодаря его деятельности, оно видит гуру.
*Огонь гуру виден глазами масла.* Если нет глаз масла, т.к. нет масла, то нельзя научить видеть огонь.

Женщина видит какой мужчина может реализовать то, что в ней есть. Но только когда она созреет. Если же в ней ещё нет ничего что реализовывать, то у неё нет и глаз, чтобы увидеть того кто будет это реализовывать.

Это легко понять, если, например на поле выросла картошка, то блюдо такое готовится, если пшеница, то другое, если молоко у коровы, то третье. *Хозяин видит блюдо, которое нужно приготовить глазами того урожая, который вырос на его поле.* Но если урожая еще нет, и он не знает что там вырастет, то он не знает еще как и что обрабатывать и из чего готовить. Если он не видел в глаза картошку, пшеницу, молоко, то как поймет что с этим делать?

Беременной женщине не нужно объяснять как рожать, сама беременность изнутри говорит ей об этом.

Созревший ученик, он беременный тем плодом, что в нем созрел. И этот плод своими глазами видит того гуру, который поможет ему разрешиться, рализоваться.

Можно так сказать, что у ученика возникает голод на гуру. Если человек допустим никогда не испытывал голода, то как ему объяснить какая пища ему нужна? Но если он проголодается, то объяснять ничего не нужно, запах пищи скажет ему всё что нужно. Какая именно пища? Та, что есть там где он живет.

----------


## Амира

> Делаю я вывод из того, что вы говорите "мы испытываем счастье". Если бы вы знали трансцендентное ближе, вы сказали бы иначе, и видели бы четкую разницу. Но когда сознание покрыто вожделением, хотя и тонким слоем в гуне благости, то трансцендентное как в тумане, мутно и расплывчато, не видно четкой границы объектов и явлений, простите, лучшее слово "каша".


Я готова принять любое ваше мнение обо мне и согласна с ним. Разве в моих словах вы увидели желание скрыть свои недостатки или обрести признание?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Иногда нам приходится заставлять себя делать что-то потому что так нужно, а не потому что мы хотим доставить наслаждение Кришне. Но Кришна не примет такое служение. Должны измениться наши желания.


А по моему "так нужно" это и есть то, что доставит радость Кришне. Иначе откуда вы знаете "как нужно"? У вас какая-то связка стабильная Кришна-наслаждение. Но в БГ мы не видим у Арджуны особенного наслаждения. Сражайся потому что так нужно и мне и тебе.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Разве в моих словах вы увидели желание скрыть свои недостатки или обрести признание?


Оттенок ложной проповеди. Только из любви к истине, поверьте.

----------


## Амира

> А по моему "так нужно" это и есть то, что доставит радость Кришне. Иначе откуда вы знаете "как нужно"? У вас какая-то связка стабильная Кришна-наслаждение. Но в БГ мы не видим у Арджуны особенного наслаждения. Сражайся потому что так нужно и мне и тебе.


Делать то что хочет объект нашей любви, а не мы сами, это и есть истинное наслаждение. Мы испытываем наслаждение от того что приносит наслаждение объекту нашей любви. Но это можно понять только в чистом состоянии сознания.

----------


## Амира

> Оттенок ложной проповеди. Только из любви к истине, поверьте.


Человек судит о мотивах других людей согласно своему положению и уровняю. Я не берусь судить чьи либо мотивы. Но возможно ваше положение это позволяет.

----------


## Андрон

> "Воплощенная душа может воздерживаться от чувственных удовольствий, хотя вкус к ним остается. Но, испытав высшее наслаждение, она теряет вкус к прежнему."


Думаю, и Амира, и Евгений правы.
Просто Амира говорит про спонтанное преданное служение, а Евгений - про регулируемое.
Чистые преданные служит Кришне по собственной воле, потому что это приносит блаженство и им, и Ему.
"Любить - это находить в счастье другого свое собственное счастье". Готфрид Вильгельм

"Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем". (БГ 4.11)
Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:
"Чистые преданные как в материальном, так и в духовном мире общаются с Господом как с личностью и потому имеют возможность лично служить Ему с любовью и преданностью, *испытывая от этого трансцендентное блаженство*".

В конечном счете все служат Богу. Но чистые преданные - сознательно, по собственной воле, испытывая от этого духовное блаженство.
А прочие - из чувства долга или из-под палки, понуждаемые религиями, кармой или Параматмой.

Адам и Ева в Раю наслаждались тем, что Бог им посылал.
Но, когда Бог выгнал их из Рая, Он сказал Адаму:
"В поте лица твоего будешь есть хлеб". (Быт 3:19)

----------


## Андрон

> Делать то что хочет объект нашей любви, а не мы сами, это и есть истинное наслаждение. Мы испытываем наслаждение от того что приносит наслаждение объекту нашей любви. Но это можно понять только в чистом состоянии сознания.


Именно!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Делать то что хочет объект нашей любви, а не мы сами, это и есть истинное наслаждение. Мы испытываем наслаждение от того что приносит наслаждение объекту нашей любви. Но это можно понять только в чистом состоянии сознания.


Всё это очень близко, но всё равно не то. Сама фраза "Истинное наслаждение" это нонсенс. Это падшее понятие. Пока вы не выбросите ценность наслаждения из головы, истину понять будет очень затруднительно. Либо истина, либо наслаждение. Там четкая граница. Гопи испытывают расу от того, что думают о Кришне, а не потому что думают о расе. Правильно "Истинный Кришна", а не истинное наслаждение. Но Кришна наслаждается и мы тоже участвуем в этом наслаждении, и в этом нет истины, в этом опасность падения. Что-бы там ни происходило, у нас в голове должен быть только Кришна, а все эти наслаждения, это не наше дело, хотя от них никуда и не деться.

Мучжина идет в магазин и покупает за 2 минуты то, что нужно. Но женщина идет в магазин и проводит там целый час (от чего все страдают, и она в первую очередь). Потому что наслаждение мешает ей исполнить долг.

Кришна окружен ослепительными объектами для наслаждения. Но эти объекты его, и наслаждение тоже его, хотя он и делится с нами. Как бы ослепительны не были наслаждения, у нас должно быть сознание Кришны (сосредоточься на мне, погрузи в меня ум и разум), а не сознание наслаждений.

Гопи готовы умереть ради Кришны. Где здесь наслаждение? В этом истина, вот где истина. Умереть, значит отбросить все наслаждения, если это нужно Кришне или ради Кришны даже если он этого не хочет. Это не наслаждение, и Кришна не хочет нашей жертвы. Но сама наша природа хочет этого вопреки желанию Кришны.

Гопи не всегда делают что хочет Кришна, он дарит им наслаждения, а они не хотят их, т.к. ОН для них наибольшая ценность, а они (наслаждения) закрывают Его от них (от гопи). Кришна не наслаждение, хотя и источник энергий для наслаждения, а ценность в себе. Для них. Для себя он не ценность. Они (гопи) для него ценность. Поэтому он действует ради них, а они действуют ради него.

Гопи в сердце Кришны, а Кришна в сердце гопи.

Если они так действуют, то возникает раса. Наслаждение мешает расе, но придает ей бесконечные оттенки, препятствия, усиливающие расу, препятствия вплоть до падения, когда наслаждение полностью заслоняет Кришну. Чем глубже гопи сосредоточены на Кришне, чем ближе они к нему, тем выше раса, но и тем выше наслаждения, придающие расе оттенки и опасности. Оттенки от слова тьма (от тени, от тьмы). Наслаждение это тьма. Но, как говорил Воланд, если не будет тени, то останется один скучный свет. Поэтому наслаждения нужны, как тени на свету, создающие все миры. Но вначале свет, а тогда уже тени. Именно на свету видны тени. Но если вперед тьма, то на тьме не виден свет. Свет будет уходить в тьму, как в пропасть, в бездну.

Нужно уметь терпеть наслаждения, не наслаждаясь ими, просто как долг, и не пренебрегать им, а больше и больше сосредоточиваясь на Кришне, и служении ему как долг, не отказываясь от награды и не принимая награды, тогда постепенно раса будет выше. Если же принять наслаждение как должное, как плод, награду, то "Истинно говорю вам, что они уже получают награду свою." Человек соглашается оставаться на этом уровне.

На каждом уровне человек остается сколько то времени, но не нужно слишком уж задерживаться, привязываться к тамошним наслаждениям, и тем более создавать из этого целую философию, что этот Индра, Брахма, Шива, Вишну и есть конечная истина. Хотя многие так и делают, судя по Брихад Бхагаватамрите. Кто согласился на предлагаемое и остался где-то и полностью удовлетворен на этом уровне, тот и не двигается дальше.

Ну а как иначе? Радушный хозяин предлагает гостю всё самое наилучшее, что у него есть. Вот и наслаждения. Можно погостить сколько-то, и некоторые гостят уж слишком долго, но есть ведь и наш собственный вечный дом, и чтобы двигаться к нему, нужно оставить всё что предлагает радушный хозяин, все тамошние наслаждения, и двигаться дальше. Гопа кумара вон тоже уговаривали на каждой локе оставаться у них. И каждый раз он принимал Индру, Брахму, Шиву, Вишну за Кришну, но не долго. Спустя время он начинал понимать разницу, оставлял все местные прелести, и погружался в свою практику, чтобы двигаться дальше.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "Чистые преданные как в материальном, так и в духовном мире общаются с Господом как с личностью и потому имеют возможность лично служить Ему с любовью и преданностью, *испытывая от этого трансцендентное блаженство*".


Конечно они испытывают. Но разве в этом сомнение? Сомнение было в том, что это не цель для поиска Бога.
_"Поиск наслаждений не лучшая цель на пути к Богу. Скорее такая цель является препятствием."_
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post171743

Они испытывают блаженство, но не гоняются за ним, т.к. оно таит в себе и опасность падения, и препятствие к продвижению, 
да и Кришна ценнее любого блаженства.

Но собеседники возразили, что мол всё пучком, такая наша природа, наслаждаться, и поэтому "мы стремимся наслаждаться", на что я возразил, что наслаждаться это природа Кришны, а не наша, и т.д. и т.п. Напоминаю вам весь диалог, чтобы не начинать по второму кругу.

----------


## Игорь123

> Уверена, что искреннему ученику Кришна посылает квалифицированных учителей. Если мы не квалифицированы как ученики, то получим того, кого заслуживаем. Кришна знает наши желания, Он ведёт нас в жизни, доверяйте Ему, ей-Богу.


 С этим я полностью согласен.
  Но это не должно делать нас наивными в жизни и начинать думать ,что ,якобы, если Кришна все равно пошлет нам того учителя ,которого мы заслужили ,то зачем рассуждать на темы "Как определить уровень гуру ?" 

 Зачем искать хорошего врача если мы все равно все болезни и врачей получим те ,которые заслуживаем ? Это неправильный подход. Кришна дает разум вначале и потом мы уже с помощью собственных предпочтений выбираем и врача и гуру и философию и супруга и ......пр.

 Как то спросили Садху - зачем искать врача ,если мы все равно все болезни и выздоровление от болезней получаем по карме ? Садху ответил ,что если человек настолько наивен и глуп чтоб так мыслить ,то помимо прошлой кармы ( в форме болезни ) он может получить плюс и дополнительную моментальную карму за глупость.

----------


## Игорь123

> Сама фраза "Истинное наслаждение" это нонсенс. Это падшее понятие. Пока вы не выбросите ценность наслаждения из головы, истину понять будет очень затруднительно. Либо истина, либо наслаждение. Там четкая граница. Гопи испытывают расу от того, что думают о Кришне, а не потому что думают о расе.


 Евгений,не будьте так категоричны ,потому что Ваши утверждения могут оказаться глупостью.

 Бхакты - это самые большие эксперты по наслаждению. Выше наслаждений нигде в мире нет. И они мотивированы этим нектаром во всех своих поступках и помыслах. Само их бхакти (бескорыстная любовь и преданность) является для них источником нектара. И они движимы этим мотивом.

 Мать иногда отдает последнее своему взрослому сыну - она движима любовью ,которой она наслаждается. Преданные отдают Кришне все только потому что получают от этого большое наслаждение в форме любви.

 Я вот не пойму - Вас это как то расстраивает? Ведь это несложно понять и в этом нет ничего плохого ?

 Амира абсолютно права в своей позиции ,а Вы почему то злоупотребляете своим непониманием. Для начала поймите ,что у Вас с Амирой - разные весовые категории чтоб дискутировать на равных. Задавать вопросы - это нормально . Но вот в позу становиться - это перебор.

----------


## Амира

> Гопи не всегда делают что хочет Кришна, он дарит им наслаждения, а они не хотят их, т.к. ОН для них наибольшая ценность, а они (наслаждения) закрывают Его от них (от гопи). Кришна не наслаждение, хотя и источник энергий для наслаждения, а ценность в себе. Для них. Для себя он не ценность. Они (гопи) для него ценность. Поэтому он действует ради них, а они действуют ради него.


Гопи делают всегда то что доставляет удовольствие Кришне. А Кришна не способен в ответ дать им то чего они хотят, так как чтобы Кришна не сделал, гопи ни когда не бывают полностью удовлетворены, поэтому Кришна и сказал, что не может отплатить им за их любовь и им приходиться довольствоваться только тем наслаждением которое оно получают даря свою любовь Кришне.

Нужно стремиться наслаждаться Кришной, а не материальным. Кришна и Его энергии не отличны. Если вы начнете искать наслаждение в духовном, то вы избавитесь от привязанности к материальному. Не нужно сразу стремиться стать гопи. Развитие чистой любви к Кришне это постепенный процесс. Кришна Сам вас обучит искусству любви, когда придёт время. А в начале наша любовь всегда с примесями. Но постепенно она очищается. Не нужно заниматься самобичеванием. Путь любви прост, лёгок и наполнен блаженством.

----------


## Андрон

> "Поиск наслаждений не лучшая цель на пути к Богу. Скорее такая цель является препятствием."


Можно сказать, что конечная цель - Бог, но духовные наслаждения - это верный ориентир на пути к Богу.
Когда мы духовно растем, приближаясь к Богу, - мы испытываем наслаждения, блаженство, духовный экстаз.
Так что, даже если мы поставим духовные наслаждения как нашу цель - мы будем развиваться и придем к Богу.
У неверующих цель - наслаждения, так их ведет Бог в сердце, и в конечном итоге они тоже приходят к Богу.
Блаженство исходит от Бога в сердце - это награда и подтверждение правильности пути. Так Он ведет нас к Нему.

От Бога исходит Блаженство, и оно возрастает по мере приближения к Богу.
Подобно тому, как от Солнца исходит жар, и он возрастает по мере приближения к Солнцу.

Мне нравится старое название книги - "Источник вечного наслаждения". Это была самая первая книга о Кришне, которую я прочел. Меня привлекло ее название, потому что я уже знал, что источник всех наслаждений - Бог.




> наслаждаться это природа Кришны, а не наша


Согласно Библии, мы созданы по образу и подобию Божьему.
А согласно Ведам, Душа - частичка Бога, и качественно подобна Ему.
Не стоит противопоставлять нас и Бога - мы качественно подобны (но не количественно).
Наши наслаждения, складываясь, увеличивают наслаждение Бога - Кришна ведь тоже любит нас и желает нам счастья!




> Сама фраза "Истинное наслаждение" это нонсенс. Это падшее понятие. Пока вы не выбросите ценность наслаждения из головы, истину понять будет очень затруднительно. Либо истина, либо наслаждение. Там четкая граница.


А как же Сат-Чит-Ананда - Вечность-Знание-Блаженство - Брахман-Параматма-Бхагаван?
Блаженство - следствие приближения к Истинной цели. Высшее Блаженство - Сам Бхагаван!
Предавшийся Кришне (познавший Бхагавана) обретает и Вечность, и Знание, и Блаженство.

"*Кто вникнет в закон совершенный, закон свободы, и пребудет в нем, тот блажен будет в своем действии*". (Иак.1:25)
"*Радость Моя в вас пребудет и радость ваша будет совершенна*". (Иоан.15:11)

----------


## Андрон

> Не нужно сразу стремиться стать гопи.


Лучше сразу стремиться стать Кришной  :biggrin1:  (шутка)

----------


## Амира

> Лучше сразу стремиться стать Кришной  (шутка)


Гопи конечно наш идеал в преданном служении. Но не стоит подражать им не понимая до конца природу их взаимоотношений с Кришной. Лучше заниматься своим делом - развитием любви к Кришне, учитывая наше положение.

----------


## Андрон

> Делать то что хочет объект нашей любви, а не мы сами


А по-моему это одно и то же  :smilies: 
Когда мы любим, наши желания совпадают:
"Люби Бога - и делай что хочешь". Августин Блаженный
БВГ говорил, что на высшей стадии любви Радхи и Кришны
Любящий, Возлюбленный и сама Любовь сливаются воедино,
и остается только сама высшая Любовь, сознающая сама себя.
"Бог есть любовь, и пребывающий в любви пребывает в Боге, и Бог в нем". (1Ин 4:16)

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Пока вы не выбросите ценность наслаждения из головы, истину понять будет очень затруднительно. Либо истина, либо наслаждение.


Есть разные истины, разные настроения, для ваших оппонентов Истина - это Бог наслаждающийся, а для Вас, возможно - какой-то другая форма Бога. У Враджа-Кришны главные качества - красота и наслаждение, поэтому и бхакты Кришны так любят тему наслаждения, описывают все явления мира в терминах наслаждения и перенасыщают свою речь этим словом.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений,не будьте так категоричны ,потому что Ваши утверждения могут оказаться глупостью.


Я не боюсь если меня обвинят в глупости. Но был бы благодарен, если бы это делали конкретно, с фактами, т.к. тогда я бы узнал где заблуждаюсь. А каждый ищущий истину всегда рад получить помощь чтобы не сбиться с пути. Но пока что я вижу что оппоненты считают что совершенно всё равно куда плыть. Поэтому мой встречный совет, не будьте столь сентиментальны в выборе направления, потому что Ваши сентименты по поводу того, что мол не нужно быть категоричным в какую сторону плыть, что это решительно всё равно, в дальнейшем могут сослужить вам плохую службу.




> Бхакты - это самые большие эксперты по наслаждению. Выше наслаждений нигде в мире нет.


Да, бхакты эксперты по наслаждению. Но обратное не всегда верно. Далеко не все эксперты по наслаждению являются бхактами.




> И они мотивированы этим нектаром во всех своих поступках и помыслах. Само их бхакти (бескорыстная любовь и преданность) является для них источником нектара. И они движимы этим мотивом.
> 
>  Мать иногда отдает последнее своему взрослому сыну - она движима любовью ,которой она наслаждается. Преданные отдают Кришне все только потому что получают от этого большое наслаждение в форме любви.


Тут еще один нонсенс, что "любовь это наслаждение". И третий нонсенс, что преданные отдают только для того, чтобы получать. Где же тут бескорыстие? Где-же немотивированное преданное служение (ахайтуки)?

Служение это отдавать. А наслаждение это брать. Это две большие разницы. И когда вы говорите, что любовь это наслаждение, вы просто погружаете любовь лицом в грязь. Любовь сопровождается наслаждением, но любовь это не наслаждение. Любовь это не "брать". Наслаждение это брать. Поэтому наслаждение рушит семьи в то время, как любовь, самоотдача создает семьи.

Вы сами пишете "преданные отдают Кришне". Это первое что они делают. Неужели у них при этом задняя мысль о плодах? Вот, мол, мое служение, ну и..? Где, где МОЕ наслаждение? Кришна, где МОИ плоды?

Это прямо противоречит БГ 2.47 _"Ты можешь выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но у тебя нет права наслаждаться плодами своего труда."_




> Я вот не пойму - Вас это как то расстраивает? Ведь это несложно понять и в этом нет ничего плохого ?


Конечно, меня это расстраивает, и именно потому, что я знаю что именно в этом плохого.

Плохо в этом то, что когда вы куда угодно приходите и первое, что говорите это - дай, то это никому не нужно. Никому не нужно корыстное служение, никому не нужна корысть, которая как ложка дегтя в бочке меда. Наслаждение всегда означает "я". Что получу "я"? Наслаждение. Преданный всегда прежде думает что получат другие. В этом он бескорыстен. Он так думает не ради последующего наслаждения. Вначале он совершает аскезу ради других, и как плод аскезы может приходить наслаждение, которое не интересует преданного, поскольку его служение не мотивировано наслаждением (ахайтуки). Ведь иначе это не было не бескорыстием, а было бы просто торговлей. 

_"А Я говорю вам: любите врагов ваших, благословляйте проклинающих вас, благотворите ненавидящим вас и молитесь за обижающих вас и гонящих вас,
Ибо если вы будете любить любящих вас, какая вам награда? Не то же ли делают и мытари"_

Мытари занимаются собирают мыто, налог. Ты мне, я тебе. Любить любящих тебя, служить наслаждающих тебя. Мать оказывается любит не сына ради ЕГО блага, а сама наслаждается любовью. Это очень расстраивает, такое понимание. Вера в людей пропадает.




> Амира абсолютно права в своей позиции ,а Вы почему то злоупотребляете своим непониманием. Для начала поймите ,что у Вас с Амирой - разные весовые категории чтоб дискутировать на равных. Задавать вопросы - это нормально . Но вот в позу становиться - это перебор.


Где вы видите зло в моем видении? С моей точки зрения мной движет желание блага Вам, ибо если вы будете двигаться не в ту сторону, то ничего не достигнете. И это не всё равно мне, поэтому я упорствую (ради Вас), и не соглашаюсь на сентиментальное видение.

_"Он же сказал им: кто из вас, имея одну овцу, если она в субботу упадет в яму, не возьмет ее и не вытащит? Сколько же лучше человек овцы! "_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Гопи делают всегда то что доставляет удовольствие Кришне....Нужно стремиться наслаждаться Кришной, а не материальным.


Так всё таки гопи наслаждают Кришну или Кришна наслаждает гопи? Кто кому служит? Кто наслаждающийся, а кто объект наслаждения?

И вот еще нюанс. Ваша фраза "нужно стремиться наслаждаться Кришной". Что тут первично? "Стремиться наслаждаться" или Кришна? 

Приведет ли стремление к наслаждению СЕБЯ к Кришне? Или приведет ли служение КРИШНЕ к Кришне, и вместе с ним к наслаждению его играми?

Если вы озабочены стремлением наслаждаться (наслаждать-ся означает наслаждать себя), то как это служение СЕБЕ может привести к Кришне? Ведь мы знаем что Кришна сказал в БГ 10.10
_"Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне."_
Обратите внимание на слово МНЕ. 

Если же вы озабочены поиском служения Кришне (как и советует Кришна в этом стихе), то каким образом служение Кришне связано со служением себе (наслаждать СЯ=себя)?



> Кришна и Его энергии не отличны.


Неотличны до тех пор пока не станут отличны, поскольку Кришна источник всех энергий. Неотличность энергий от Кришны это не полное понимание. Непостижимо едины *и различны*. Разве не так согласно ачинтья бдеха-абхеда?




> Если вы начнете искать наслаждение в духовном, то вы избавитесь от привязанности к материальному.


Разберем внимательно эту фразу. "Начнете искать наслаждение в духовном." Означает ли это что нужно вначале направить сознание на духовное (Кришну)? Или это означает, что наслаждение себя приведет вас в духовное? Разве духовное доступно для тех кто занят наслаждением себя?




> Развитие чистой любви к Кришне это постепенный процесс. Кришна Сам вас обучит искусству любви, когда придёт время. А в начале наша любовь всегда с примесями. Но постепенно она очищается. Не нужно заниматься самобичеванием. Путь любви прост, лёгок и наполнен блаженством.


У вас всегда вначале любовь. Но что вы понимаете под любовью, позвольте спросить? Что означает фраза "развитие любви к Кришне". 
1) Означает ли это, что любовь есть до Кришны и развитие этой любви приведет к Кришне? К чему эта любовь тогда направлена, если любовь до Кришны? И от кого исходит? И что означает любовь в этой фразе, чувство (чье), деятельность или что? Если еще Кришны нет, то что означает фраза "развитие любви" без Кришны?
2) Или эта фраза означает вначале мы пытаемся служить Кришне и это служение может привести к Кришне? Кстати, тот же вопрос, "служить Кришне". Возможно ли что служение существует до объекта служения? Если еще нет Кришны, то кому служим? Возможен ли слуга без господина? И кому он в таком случае служит? И как слуга узнает желания Господина, при отсутствии такового? И как это с позволения сказать "служение" может удовлетворить Господина, если Господина не спросили, а нужно ли ему это служение? Господин где-то есть, и слуга где-то есть, слуга пытается что-то делать, в надежде, что эта деятельность приведет его к Господину? Но тогда эта деятельность должна быть как-то связана с Господином. Итак, Господин выходит на первый план. И даже служение уже на второй.

Первое - Господин, второе - его желания, третье - служение во исполнение этих желаний, четвертое, плоды (наслаждение, любовь и т.д.)

Я, как человек, мыслящий логически, так понимаю эту цепочку. Я не понимаю, как может быть любовь впереди Господина, как может быть служение впереди Господина и т.д.

Кришна говорит в БГ. 10.7
_"Тот, кто действительно постиг Мое величие и мистическое могущество, посвящает всего себя чистому преданному служению; в этом нет и не может быть никаких сомнений."_
Мама йах — который; ветти — знает; таттватах — действительно;
Тот, кто действительно знает Меня, тот посвящает себя чистому (беспримесному) преданному служению.

Вначале знание (ветти) Кришны (узнает Кришну), только потом служение, а потом уже паровоз всего остального.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Можно сказать, что конечная цель - Бог, но духовные наслаждения - это верный ориентир на пути к Богу.


Как может быть духовное без Бога? Поэтому Бог это не конечная цель, а начальная. А конечная цель - это РЕАЛИЗАЦИЯ Бога, то есть реализация нас, нашей жизни, реализация Бога в нашей жизни, реализация нашего служения ему. И Бог начальный эту же цель помогает нам реализовать. Например вспомните лилу пахтания океана. Бог же посоветовал, и Бог же реализовал. Вначале Бог и в середине Бог, в конце Бог.
_ШБ 8.7.12 "Полубоги и демоны, желая получить нектар, трудились, как одержимые, ибо их воодушевлял Сам Господь, пребывавший под горой, над ней и внутри ее, а также внутри полубогов, демонов и змея Васуки."
_
Или вот еще БГ 10.10
_"Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне."_
Кто служит МНЕ (начало), тот приходит ко МНЕ (конечная цель, реализация).




> У неверующих цель - наслаждения, так их ведет Бог в сердце, и в конечном итоге они тоже приходят к Богу.


Разве не наслаждения ведут в ад?
БГ 16.13-18
_"«Сегодня, — думает демонический человек, — я получил хорошую прибыль, когда же мои планы осуществятся, я получу еще больше. Сейчас я владею неплохим состоянием, и оно будет только расти. Этого моего врага я убил, и та же участь ожидает остальных. Я хозяин всего. Я наслаждаюсь жизнью. Я достиг совершенства, обрел могущество и счастье. Я богаче всех, и меня окружают знатные родственники. В мире нет никого могущественнее и счастливее меня. Я буду совершать жертвоприношения, заниматься кое-какой благотворительностью и радоваться жизни». Так эти люди становятся жертвами собственного невежества."
_"Охваченные беспокойством от всех этих мыслей и опутанные сетью заблуждений, они *чрезмерно привязываются к чувственным удовольствиям* и в конце концов попадают в ад."
"Введенные в заблуждение ложным эго, силой, гордыней, *вожделением* и гневом, демоны ненавидят Бога, который пребывает в их телах и в телах всех остальных живых существ, и поносят истинную религию."[/I]
_БГ 16.21 "В этот ад ведут трое ворот: вожделение, гнев и жадность. Каждый здравомыслящий человек должен отречься от этих пороков, ибо они губят душу."_



> Блаженство исходит от Бога в сердце - это награда и подтверждение правильности пути. Так Он ведет нас к Нему. От Бога исходит Блаженство, и оно возрастает по мере приближения к Богу.
> Подобно тому, как от Солнца исходит жар, и он возрастает по мере приближения к Солнцу.


Почти, только вначале тот, из кого исходит блаженство, а потом уже блаженство, иначе откуда оно возьмется? И если погонитесь за блаженством, прельститесь (вы как христианин наверное слышали слово "прелесть"), то падете, а нужно не гнаться, а служить "невозмутимо", не беспокоясь о победах и поражениях и т.д.

То же и с солнцем, нужно видеть солнце, чтобы прийти к нему. И да, будет жар. Если же двигаться в сторону жара, не видя солнца, то можно попасть в ад, там тоже жарко.



> А согласно Ведам, Душа - частичка Бога, и качественно подобна Ему. Не стоит противопоставлять нас и Бога - мы качественно подобны (но не количественно).


Да, только Бог Пуруша, а душа пракрити. В этом смысле они не подобны, а скорее противоположны.
Женщина тоже из ребра адама, но она не адам, а в некотором смысле противоположна ему.




> А как же Сат-Чит-Ананда - Вечность-Знание-Блаженство


Душа как сат-чит-ананда подобна Господу, тело которого тоже сат-чит-ананда, поэтому у нас есть склонность наслаждаться.
Господь большой, и его ананда большая, душа маленькая и её ананда маленькая.
Вы можете наслаждаться собственной крошечной анандой, и есть такой вид освобождения, но он никому не интересен, ни Господу, ни душе.
Даже Господь не хочет наслаждаться собственной анандой, поскольку счастье раса-лилы намного выше.

Но как пракрити, мы имеем духовное тело, которое состоит из множества сат-чит-ананд, и действуя ради блага
этого множества сат-чит-ананд и ради блага Бога, который взаимодействует с этими дживами, наша совокупная ананда тела возрастает в зависимости от того, сколько и какого служения мы делаем. Возрастает по количеству пракрити в теле (грубо-говоря, по количеству сат-чит-ананд). Если в теле миллион ананд, то совокупная ананда возрастает в миллион раз, причем увеличиваясь количественно, она приобретает и новые качества, как капля воды, когда превращается в океан, то качества океана куда разнообразнее качеств одной капли.

Таким образом крошечная джива может получить счастье намного больше чем её собственная ананда, и главное, что это счастье более высокого качества.

Но не она это придумала, и поэтому неправильно будет сказать, что она этим счастьем мотивирована. Придумал это Господь, и душа просто предана ему, и Господь в ответ на преданное служение постепенно дает ей тело, которое может наилучшим образом реализовать её преданность. Душа мотивирована Господом, преданностью ему и за это Господь дает ей такую награду. Душа, хотя и крошечная, но качественно, и количественно испытывает то же самое счастье что и Господь в раса-лилах. В этом Господь сделал преданную ему душу равной себе. Но повторюсь, она мотивирована не этим счастьем. Она получает это счастье именно потому и только тогда, когда её служение бескорыстно. Как только корысть входит в эти отношения, как только душа обращает внимание на свое счастье, а не на Господа, на его желания, как только мотивация Господом, преданностью ему сменяется на мотивацию наслаждением счастьем, фактически как только направление сознания души с Господа перенаправляется на СЕБЯ, то возникает ложное эго, и душа тут же оказыватся в материальном мире.

Только ложное Эго может быть мотивировано наслаждением. Душа же, её истинное эго, мотивирована Господом.





> "*Радость Моя в вас пребудет и радость ваша будет совершенна*". (Иоан.15:11)


Это правильно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Есть разные истины, разные настроения, для ваших оппонентов Истина - это Бог наслаждающийся, а для Вас, возможно - какой-то другая форма Бога. У Враджа-Кришны главные качества - красота и наслаждение, поэтому и бхакты Кришны так любят тему наслаждения, описывают все явления мира в терминах наслаждения и перенасыщают свою речь этим словом.


Бог наслаждающийся это правильно, но дживы служат его наслаждению, а не наслаждаются сами. Они наслаждаются его наслаждением. Вот тут правильная цитата была "Радость Моя в вас пребудет". Бог никак не пригоден, как объект наслаждения, т.к. у него другая природа. Пуруша. Наслаждаться дживы могут только ЕГО наслаждением с другими дживами, это хорошо и правильно, только это наслаждение рождается уже после служения или во время служения ЕМУ, то есть это не мотив, а вторично, а не первично, как здесь хотят показать. Либо же дживы могут наслаждаться другими дживами, и это называется материальный мир.
Поэтому и любят они тему наслаждения, что они в материальном мире. Это же основы основ Пуруша (наслаждающийся) и Пракрити (объект наслаждения). Никак не наоборот.

----------


## Амира

> Так всё таки гопи наслаждают Кришну или Кришна наслаждает гопи? Кто кому служит? Кто наслаждающийся, а кто объект наслаждения?


Их взаимоотношения чисты и возвышенны и они равны в своих взаимоотношениях. Кришна с большой радостью старается служить гопи и доставить им наслаждение, как и гопи Кришне. Гопи не считают что Кришна выше их, они считают иногда что Он ниже их. А Кришна никогда не ведет себя как господин. Это взаимоотношения Голоки. То о чём вы говорите присутствует на Вайкунтхе.




> И вот еще нюанс. Ваша фраза "нужно стремиться наслаждаться Кришной". Что тут первично? "Стремиться наслаждаться" или Кришна?


И Кришна и стремление наслаждаться появились одновременно. Кришна и есть воплощенное наслаждение. 




> Приведет ли стремление к наслаждению СЕБЯ к Кришне?


Да, если это наслаждение любовью к Кришне.




> Неотличны до тех пор пока не станут отличны, поскольку Кришна источник всех энергий. Неотличность энергий от Кришны это не полное понимание. Непостижимо едины *и различны*. Разве не так согласно ачинтья бдеха-абхеда?


Индивидуальная душа и Кришна едины качественно и отличны количественно, а Кришна и его внутренние энергии не отличны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Тут еще один нонсенс, что "любовь это наслаждение". И третий нонсенс, что преданные отдают только для того, чтобы получать. Где же тут бескорыстие? Где-же немотивированное преданное служение (ахайтуки)?


_Шрила Прабхупада:_ "По каким бы причинам человек ни обратился к Кришне, жизнь его увенчается успехом". 

Евгений, вы почему-то считаете, что люди сразу должны желать чистого преданного служения, но это очень редкий мотив в практике преданности. Благочестивый человек обращается к Кришне с разными мотивами, и с желанием наслаждаться в том числе. Это желание не грех, когда направлено на Кришну. Некоторые гопи тому хороший пример: https://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/1/55

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> _Шрила Прабхупада:_ "По каким бы причинам человек ни обратился к Кришне, жизнь его увенчается успехом". 
> 
> Евгений, вы почему-то считаете, что люди сразу должны желать чистого преданного служения, но это очень редкий мотив в практике преданности. Благочестивый человек обращается к Кришне с разными мотивами, и с желанием наслаждаться в том числе. Это желание не грех, когда направлено на Кришну. Некоторые гопи тому хороший пример: https://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/1/55


_О лучший из Бхарат, четыре вида праведников встают на путь преданного служения Мне: страждущие, ищущие богатства, любознательные и те, кто стремится постичь Абсолютную Истину._

Я не вижу в этом списке ищущих вожделения.

_"КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В отличие от грешников-неверующих, люди, перечисленные в этом стихе, следуют предписаниям шастр. Их называют сукртинах, праведниками, потому что они чтут священные писания, соблюдают нормы морали и законы государства и в той или иной степени преданы Верховному Господу. Такие благочестивые люди делятся на четыре категории: страдающие, нуждающиеся в деньгах, любознательные и стремящиеся постичь Абсолютную Истину. Эти люди обращаются к Верховному Господу и преданно служат Ему, преследуя при этом различные цели. Поскольку они служат Господу, чтобы осуществить свои собственные желания, их нельзя назвать чистыми преданными."_

Обратите внимание "в той или иной степени преданы Господу". Уже преданы. Это сукрити (сукртинах), праведность. Среди праведников есть разные мотивы. Не среди грешников. Нигде вы не найдете что разные мотивы грешников приводят к Богу, но праведность. Праведность приводит к Богу, а не мотивы греха.

_"Эти люди обращаются к Верховному Господу и преданно служат Ему, преследуя при этом различные цели. Поскольку они служат Господу, чтобы осуществить свои собственные желания, их нельзя назвать чистыми преданными....
...Встав на путь преданного служения Верховному Господу и общаясь с чистым преданным, эти четыре вида праведников полностью очищаются от материальной скверны и тоже становятся чистыми преданными. "_
Дальше комментарий
_"Что касается нечестивцев, то им очень трудно заниматься преданным служением, потому что они эгоистичны, не следуют предписаниям шастр и не стремятся к духовным целям_. 

Цели есть, мотивы есть, вожделение есть, но Кришны нет, и они не достигают успеха, пока не обратятся к Кришне.


Теперь возьмем Вашу цитату из ЧЧ _"Я обрел Господа Моей жизни, в огне вожделения к которому горело Мое сердце."_
Разве тут написано, что вожделение привело человека к Господу? Вначале человек узнал Господа, потом загорелось вожделение (огонь) к Господу, и в огне этого вожделения он реализовал Господа ("обрел"). Вот что тут написано.

К тому же есть комментарий Прабхупады _"Разумеется, что Им не могло овладеть материальное вожделение. Поэтому, употребив слово мадана-дахане («в огне вожделения»), Господь Чайтанья имел в виду, что под влиянием чистой любви к Кришне Он пылает в огне разлуки с Ним."_

Прабхупада подтверждает, что не материальное вожделение привело Чайтанью к Господу, а огонь разлуки. Разлука бывает с тем, кто уже есть. И эта разлука приводит к встрече.

Комментарий
_"Гопи, к примеру, привело к Кришне вожделение. Кришна был красивым юношей, и гопи хотели встретиться с Ним и насладиться Его обществом. Однако подобное вожделение отличается от вожделения, которое можно видеть в этом мире. Хотя такое вожделение кажется материальным, в действительности оно представляет собой высшее проявление любви к Кришне."_

Вожделение к Кришне происходит от Кришны. Материальное вожделение (направленное на что-то другое) не приводит к Кришне. Оно приводит туда, откуда изошло, и куда оно направлено.
Поэтому культивировать нужно Кришну, а не материальное вожделение. Если же речь о духовном вожделении, то само понятие духовное означает, что Кришна уже есть.  А термин вожделение (когда есть Кришна), не корректен. _«в действительности оно представляет собой высшее проявление любви к Кришне.»_

Материальное вожделение может превратиться в духовное если добавить духовность, то есть культивировать Кришну. Если же культивировать вожделение, то оно не превратится из материального в духовное, наоборот, оно утащит нас вниз, поскольку эта деятельность греховная.

Вожделение к Кришне наоборот, деятельность очищающая. Но очищает именно цель, Кришна. Разница в Кришне, и никакой культивцией вожделения нельзя добавить Кришну в материю.
Вожделение, направленное на Кришну приводит к Кришне, но вожделение направленное в другое место, приводит в другое место. Чтобы вожделение было направлено на Кришну, вначале нужен Кришна. Если же мы имеем вожделение, направленное в другое место, и просто его культивируем, от это этой культивации вожделения Кришна не появится.

Но, повторюсь,  на самом деле, никакого вожделения к Кришне нет. Этот термин некорректный, для тех, кто не различает Кришну от его преданных. Когда же это различение появится, будет видно, насколько этот термин ошибочный.
Гопи привело к Кришне вожделение. Но это поверхностный взгляд. Вожделение есть, пока гопи не очищены, когда они будут очищены, вожделения не будет. А то вожделение, что было, оно не было к Кришне, а было к его преданным. Это вожделение подобно вожделению Шивы к Мохини, когда Кришна принимает женское тело, то это не Кришна, а Мохини Таттва, привлекает в этой таттве Кришна, а вожделение направлено не на Кришну, а на женскую часть таттвы, то есть на Пракрити, окутывающую Кришну в образе Мохини. Поэтому, когда Шива гонялся за Мохини, его старания были обречены на неудачу, на падение, поскольку такая Пракрити принадлежит Кришне, и Шива не может ею завладеть.

Можно сказать так, что вожделение может быть направлено на Кришну, но Кришна достигается (реализуется, обретается) только когда человек уже очистился от вожделения. В этом смысле вожделение является препятствием (даже в присутствии Кришны, в этом случае Кришна есть, но он нереализованный), но в то же время оно, как энергия является движущим механизмом («вожделение привело гопи к Кришне»). Когда гопи пришли к Кришне (обрели, реализовали), они уже к этому моменту избавились от вожделения.

Так происходит потому, что вожделение никогда не направлено на Кришну (пурушу), а всегда на пракрити.  И к чему оно направлено, туда оно и приводит. Поэтому пока вожделение есть, оно всегда приводит к падению (к пракрити), но когда оно исчезает, тогда оно приводит к Кришне. Но тогда это уже не вожделение.

Сознание может быть направленно одновременно на Кришну и на пракрити. В таком случае пракрити приводится к Кришне, и это называется служение гопи. Обычно это и называют вожделением к Кришне, и тогда говорят, что «гопи испытывают вожделение к Кришне», хотя оно является вожделением к пракрити в присутствии Кришны. Подобная деятельность очищающая, и, по мере очищения, приводит к Кришне. Присутствие Кришны и прийти к Кришне это разное.

Можно испытывать вожделение (а вожделение всегда направлено на пракрити), но нужно добавить к нему Кришну. В таком случае, в присутствии Кришны, вожделение станет двигателем прогресса.

Но вожделение в отсутствие Кришны всегда является двигателем деградации, препятствием к духовному развитию.

Так происходит потому, что энергия приходит оттуда, куда направлено наше сознание, и движется туда куда направлено наше сознание. Если сознание направлено на Кришну, то энергия приходит от Кришны и уходит к Кришне. Это движение энергии увлекает за собой душу и дает ей прибежище, и поскольку движение это направлено на Кришну, то оно очищающее, оно двигает душу в сторону Кришны. Возникающее в этом процессе вожделение направлено на эту энергию (пракрити), и является препятствием, приводит к падению раньше. Когда вожделение в этом процессе будет устранено, преданное служение станет чистым, перестанет приводить к падениями станет вечным прибежищем.

Если же сознание не направлено на Кришну, то душа находится в круговороте вожделения материального мира, и движется она не в сторону Кришны, а в ту сторону, куда направлено её сознание, ведь туда и увлекает её энергия.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Евгений, я как правило не читаю большие сообщения.  Возможно, позже попытаюсь вникнуть, спасибо!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Их взаимоотношения чисты и возвышенны и они равны в своих взаимоотношениях. Кришна с большой радостью старается служить гопи и доставить им наслаждение, как и гопи Кришне. Гопи не считают что Кришна выше их, они считают иногда что Он ниже их. А Кришна никогда не ведет себя как господин. Это взаимоотношения Голоки. То о чём вы говорите присутствует на Вайкунтхе.


То есть кто-то может стать Кришной и все ему служат и забывают о настоящем Кришне? Ну разве это не материальный мир?
Наслаждающийся и объект наслаждения не означают господство в смысле выше-ниже. Объект любви это не господин, а мотив. Гопи
равны с Кришной, но не равноправны, как не равноправны причина и следствие.




> И Кришна и стремление наслаждаться появились одновременно. Кришна и есть воплощенное наслаждение.


"Стремление наслаждаться" - это непонятно. Стремление кого? Наслаждать кого? Воплощенное наслаждение кого? Кто наслаждается? Гм, а где же служение в этой картине мира?




> Да, если это наслаждение любовью к Кришне.


Если наслаждение себя было без Кришны (ведь именно по вашему оно приводит к Кришне, значит было без Кришны), то как оно может быть наслаждение
любовью к Кришне, если Кришны еще не было? Как может быть любовь к тому, к кому мы еще не пришли? 




> Индивидуальная душа и Кришна едины качественно и отличны количественно, а Кришна и его внутренние энергии не отличны.


О, это что-то новенькое. То есть пуруша не отличен от пракрити? Мужчина не отличен от женщины?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, я как правило не читаю большие сообщения.  Возможно, позже попытаюсь вникнуть, спасибо!


В этом плюс больших сообщений. Читают только те, кому очень нужно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> И Кришна и стремление наслаждаться появились одновременно. Кришна и есть воплощенное наслаждение. 
> 
> Индивидуальная душа и Кришна едины качественно и отличны количественно, а Кришна и его внутренние энергии не отличны.


Кришна(Пуруша) и пракрити отличаются тем, что пракрити исходит из пуруши, и пракрити входит в пурушу, не наоборот. Это как бы функциональное отличие.
Именно поэтому Кришна наслаждающийся, что пракрити входит в него, он наслаждается когда пракрити входит, и испытывает разлуку, когда пракрити исходит.

Сама джива (пракрити) тоже наслаждается, когда входит в Кришну и испытывает разлуку, когда исходит из Кришны. Качественно то же самое. Но функционально различное - не Кришна исходит из пракрити, а наоборот.

И наслаждение дживы когда она входит в Кришну крошечное и скоротечное, поскольку она сам крошечная.

Поэтому дживе дано духовное тело, в котором она может совершать служение, помогать другим пракрити возвращаться в Кришну. Это служение в миллионы раз более высокое, более вкусное, чем самой дживе вернуться в Кришну. Просто потому что таких джив миллионы, и они сливаются в целые реки, впадающие в океан Кришны.

Кришна и пракрити различны как океан и реки. Они одинаковы, как вода по сути, но различны как река и океан, и это реки впадают в океан, а не наоборот.

Духовное тело, это когда в этом теле - река, впадающая в океан. Раса от этого впадения куда выше, чем раса падающей в океан единственной капли.

Капля падает в океан один раз и на этом крошечная раса заканчивается. Река же течет в океан непрерывно, вечно, могучая шумная река, это вечная раса впадения, встречи, которую испытывает каждая джива, обладающая духовным телом. То же самое и с расой разлуки.

Но река впадает в океан, а не наоборот, океан наслаждается тем, что принимает в себя реку, а река позволяет собой наслаждаться, и у неё нет выбора. Испытывает река наслаждение от впадения в океан? Конечно. *Можно ли сказать, что река наслаждается океаном? Нет.* Это Океан наслаждается рекой. Наслаждается тот, кто принимает. Река исчезает внутри океана, поэтому океан наслаждается ей, принимая её вовнутрь, река же при этом исчезает внутри океана. Поэтому наслаждение океана есть, а наслаждения реки нет, поскольку река исчезает в момент впадения в океан. Она становится океаном, уже всецело предана ему, уже она и есть он.

Джива же вечно снаружи, и испытывает с помощью своего духовного тела всё то, что испытывают река и океан. Это куда лучше ананды или впадения дживы в океан.

Это как пища и тот, кто принимает пищу. Неправильно будет сказать, что пища наслаждается едоком. Наоборот, это едок наслаждается пищей. Хотя наслаждение возникает в момент их взаимного соприкосновения. Можно сказать, что они равноправны от того, что они оба соприкасаются. Они равно нужны оба, но на этом равенство и заканчивается. Едок остается, а пища исчезает внутри него. И тогда он берется за следующее. А гопи ему готовят.

Кришна ест масло, а гопи готовят ему масло из молока коров сурабхи. Масло - это река пракрити, достигшая Кришны при помощи духовного тела гопи, и Кришна съедает всё это, не ноаборот. Масло не съедает Кришну и не наслаждается им.

Гопи же служат их отношениям, Кришны и масла, океана и реки, и испытывают расу их взаимоотношений.

Когда гопи пытается наслаждаться пракрити вместо Кришны, то это её свобода, и такая джива получает тело, позволяющее ей принять внутрь себя пракрити, то есть поработить пракрити, а это материальное тело. Стать таким материальным подобием Кришны, наслаждающимся.

То есть материальное тело, это тело, позволяющее принимать внутрь себя энергии, наслаждаться ими, эксплуатировать их. Это и называется изначальным грехом. Однажды приняв внутрь тела энергии, очень сложно их освободить, эта сложность порождает круг самсары, карму.

Когда же джива освободит все порабощенные пракрити из своего тела (материальное тело это позволяет), *и не будет больше порабощать новые пракрити, то есть избавится от вожделения, то тогда она освободится из материального мира.* Метод, которым она освобождает пракрити создает ей прибежище и строит ей будущее тело.

----------


## Амира

> То есть кто-то может стать Кришной и все ему служат и забывают о настоящем Кришне? Ну разве это не материальный мир?


Нужно разобраться для чего мы служим Кришне?. Если наши мотивы не чисты, то и быть обманутыми мы всегда рады. Если человек служит Кришне, только потому что кто-то сказал что это его долг и он слепо выполняет его не понимая всей сути служения и конечной цели, то такому человеку легко обмануться. Кто-то служит Кришне, потому что так модно, кто-то ища необычных ощущений, кто-то боится попасть в ад, кто-то хочет попасть в рай, кто-то служит потому что так делали его родители. У всех свои мотивы. Я не говорю сейчас о какой-либо организации. Я говорю о служении в целом. Что вас привлекает в Кришне? Почему вы служите Ему. Попытавшись это выяснить можно найти ответы на многие вопросы. Кто такой Кришна лично для вас - Бог, Верховная Личность, друг или кто-то ещё? 
Для меня Кришна прежде всего личность наделенная необыкновенными качествами. Меня привлекают его качества. Такие качества не встретить у другой личности. Как можно забыть о настоящем Кришне или спутать его с кем-то если мы воспринимает его как личность наделенную определенными качествами? Не важно Бог он или нет, богат он или нет, не важно то что существует ад и рай. Ради этого я не буду служить ему. Меня интересуют только его качества как личности. И то что возможны определенные отношения с ним. Ради этого стоит изучать писания и наслаждаться (простите, опять это слово) описанием его игр и качеств, чтобы больше узнать о нём и чтобы наше желание отношений с ним только усиливалось. Меня только это привлекает в Кришне возможность вечных отношений, отношений дружбы и любви с личностью которая достойна этих чувств. Т.е. у меня обычные "земные" мотивы и желание любить, но любить личность которая достойна этого, т.к. обладет совершенными качествами. Меня абсолютно не пугает никакой ад и не привлекает рай. И не чувствую я никакого долга пред Богом за то что он что-то там создаёт или разрушает. Мой долг стать достойной любить его, чтобы он был доволен моей любовью. Простите уж за прямоту.




> "Стремление наслаждаться" - это непонятно. Стремление кого? Наслаждать кого? Воплощенное наслаждение кого? Кто наслаждается? Гм, а где же служение в этой картине мира?


Мы проявляем наши качества, потому что Они заложены в нас Кришной эти же качества в чистом виде присутствуют в Кришне. Мы не можем избавиться от желания наслаждаться, но мы можем изменить характер этого желания. Наслаждаясь духовной жизнью, а не материальной мы продвигаемся по пути духовного самоосознания. А уж как человек наслаждается духовным зависит от его духовного уровня. Кто только хочет чтобы Кришна удовлетворял его чувства, а кто-то хочет только удовлетворять чувства Кришны. Можно служить Кришне физически, например строя храм Кришны и таская кирпичи и получая от этого внутренне удовлетворение, от того что вы делаете что-то не для себя, а для Кришны. И что потом в это храм придёт много людей, которые смогут узнать о Кришне. Является ли это служением? Может ли это служение приносить наслаждение? Или человек это робот без каких-либо чувств? Да, если человек думает по другому и хочет от построенного храма получать какой-то доход и это единственная цель его участия в этом строительстве, то это не служение Кришне. Но не думайте что служение Кришне это только грубая работа без чувств и эмоций. Можно служить по-разному. Любая позитивная деятельность телом или умом с целью доставить удовольствие Кришне это тоже служение. Но имеет ли право человек быть доволен своим служение, может ли он получать удовлетворение от своих действий, от того что он делает что-то для Кришны, от того что в ответ Кришна заботиться о Нём или как-то отвечает на его служение. Кришна личность и мы личности и обмен чувствами и эмоциями это естественно. Да, эти чувства развиваются и возможно они пока не настолько возвышенны. Но мы служим Кришне и если мы искренни, Он знает как нас поправить, чтобы мы служили Ему еще лучше с более чистыми мотивами и чувствами. 





> Если наслаждение себя было без Кришны (ведь именно по вашему оно приводит к Кришне, значит было без Кришны), то как оно может быть наслаждение любовью к Кришне, если Кришны еще не было? Как может быть любовь к тому, к кому мы еще не пришли?


 Я не говорила, что удовлетворение материальных чувств приводит к Кришне. Кришна был и будет всегда и наша любовь к Нему всегда существовала и будет существовать.





> О, это что-то новенькое. То есть пуруша не отличен от пракрити? Мужчина не отличен от женщины?


Если бы мы с вами общались на форуме по анатомии, я бы конечно подтвердила, что мужчина отличен от женщины  :smilies: . А как души они не отличны. Так же и Кришна не отличен от своих энергий.

----------


## Андрон

> Бог наслаждающийся это правильно, но дживы служат его наслаждению, а не наслаждаются сами. Они наслаждаются его наслаждением. Вот тут правильная цитата была "Радость Моя в вас пребудет". ... Наслаждаться дживы могут только ЕГО наслаждением с другими дживами, это хорошо и правильно, только это наслаждение рождается уже после служения или во время служения ЕМУ...


Рад, что мы хоть в чем-то нашли взаимопонимание!
Попробую описать, как я понимаю эту цитату из Библии:
"*Радость Моя в вас пребудет и радость ваша будет совершенна*". (Иоан.15:11)

Духовная радость внутри нас - это не наша радость - это блаженство Самого Бога в нашем сердце!
Когда мы поступаем совершенно, Бог в нашем сердце радуется за нас, и мы ощущаем это, и Его блаженство передается нам. Мы не способны испытать такое блаженство самостоятельно, без Бога - источника всего блаженства. Это высшее, ни с чем не сравнимое счастье, и мы всячески стремимся его продлить, сохранить, испытать снова и усилить. И мы начинаем искать, что приносит Богу внутри нас блаженство. Мы ищем, как удовлетворить Бога в нас, ведь наивысшее счастье для нас - Его блаженство. И это блаженство Бога ведёт нас, подсказывает нам, как жить, о чем думать, что выбирать, чтобы это блаженство возрастало. Какие книги читать, с какими людьми общаться и на какие темы, какие конкретно слова людей и священных писаний, и какое их толкование приносят наибольшую радость Богу, и т.д. Перечитайте игры Кришны с Гопи, и прислушайтесь! Откуда берется это блаженство? Это Бог в сердце ведет нас по жизни. Когда мы делаем правильный выбор, Бог внутри нас радуется и ликует, и Его блаженство передается нам. Настроение Бога в нас меняется от духовных мук и угрызений совести до неописуемого блаженства. Бог в сердце радуется за каждый наш духовный успех, и огорчается за неудачу. Он мгновенно реагирует на всё - на наши намерения, мысли, чувства, образы, слова, дела. А также на всё внешнее, что мы видим, слышим, воспринимаем. Это как игра "Холодно-Горячо". Бог в сердце говорит не словами - а на языке души - Своим настроением! Предаться Ему - величайшее блаженство!

"*Не видел того глаз, не слышало ухо, и не приходило то на сердце человеку, что приготовил Бог любящим Его. А нам Бог открыл это Духом Своим; ибо Дух все проницает, и глубины Божии*". (1Кор 2:9-10)

----------


## Амира

> Мы не способны испытать такое блаженство самостоятельно, без Бога - источника всего блаженства.


Андрей, из вашего последнего сообщения я наконец то начала понимать то о чём вы говорили раньше. Если вы всё это ощущаете, то это хорошо. Но всё равно, это всё должно соответствовать утверждениям священных писаний. Нельзя руководствоваться только своими собственными ощущениями. Мы должны проверить сотню раз истинность любого ощущения, и только тогда принимать его. Если мы не будем это делать, то есть опасность сойти с истинного пути и начать идти по своему собственному придуманному нами на котором нам хорошо. Я вас не сужу, возможно вы уже во всём этом убедились. Это просто дружеский совет.

----------


## Андрон

> Это просто дружеский совет.


Спасибо за совет, Амира!
"Не бойся ничего" (БГ 18.66) - это не просто слова.
Кришна подтверждает их делом - избавляет нас от всех сомнений и страхов.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А как души они не отличны. Так же и Кришна не отличен от своих энергий.


Зачем тогда Кришна нужен энергиям и они нужны ему если они только неотличны? В чем смысл тогда их вечных взаимоотношений?
Если Кришна неотличен от энергий, то в чем? Разве они независимы, как Кришна? Разве у них та же самая личность?
Взаимоотношения мужчины и женщины строятся на различии, а не неотличности. Это фундамент отношений.

Ведь если взять все расы, то в их основе лежат различия. Господин и слуга, муж и жена, дети и родители.
Даже в дружеской расе. Друг дружит с другом потому что они разные, потому что нужны друг другу. Нужность означает, что нет
самодостаточности, нет независимости. Слуга нужен господину, жена мужу, родители детям, друг другу и т.д.

Кришна независим, зачем же ему еще такие же Кришны?

Вот вы говорите, что мужчина и женщина как души неоотличны. Это правильно. Поэтому нет расы между душами. Но есть раса между
Кришной и душой, потому что они отличные.

В материальном мире нет Кришны, но есть подобия рас потому что не отличные души имеют разные тела. Расы в материальном мире
возникают между одинаковыми по природе душами потому что разные по природе тела, положения, отношения и т.д.

Разве положение Кришны такое же как и у души? В чем же тогда неотличность?

Я говорю про отличие, необходимое с точки зрения расы, отношений, чтобы Кришна стал привлекательным для души.
И когда мы говорим Кришна, то давайте иметь в виду Верховную личность Бога, а не вообще Бога со всеми его энергиями.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не говорила, что удовлетворение материальных чувств приводит к Кришне. Кришна был и будет всегда и наша любовь к Нему всегда существовала и будет существовать.


Вы говорили, что нужно стремиться наслаждаться Кришной. В отсутствие Кришны стремиться наслаждаться означает удовлетворение материальных чувств.

Где это Кришна был и будет? Разве вокруг куча людей имеющих отношения с Кришной и имеющих любовь к нему? Разве уходя из духовного мира душа не забывает Кришну?

Прабхупада в Учении Господа Капилы пишет 
_"целью истинной йоги является восстановление связи живого существа с Кришной... На самом деле наша связь с Кришной не прерывалась, мы просто забыли Его. Разорвать вечную связь индивидуальной души с Богом невозможно, но индивидуальная душа может оказаться покрытой его энергией.
Бг 7.25 — Я никогда не являю Себя глупцам и невеждам. От них Меня скрывает Моя внутренняя энергия, и потому они не знают, что Я нерожденный и неисчерпаемый.
Бг 7.26 — О Арджуна, как Верховная Личность Бога, Я знаю все, что происходило в прошлом, происходит сейчас и произойдет в будущем. Я также знаю всех живых существ, Меня же не знает никто.

Различают йогу и йогамайю. Йогамайя это забвение. Обусловленная душа, покрытая йогамайей, забывает о своих взаимоотношениях с Кришной. Чтобы восстановить эти взаимоотношения, необходимо прежде всего понять природу души. Однако современные люди настолько невежественны, что неспособны даже на это."_

Кстати вот эта фраза "от них меня скрывает моя внутренняя энергия". Кришна отличает себя от внутренней энергии, ведь если бы они были неотличны, то как бы она скрывала Кришну?

Итак, Кришна был, вы правы, но потом мы забыли Его. Если бы не забыли, и он всегда был и любовь всегда оставалась бы, зачем тогда все эти практики?

И забыли мы его, будучи покрыты йогамайей ("от них меня скрывает моя внутренняя энергия"). Поэтому чем мы можем наслаждаться, будучи покрыты энергией? Вот этой энергией и наслаждаемся, и никак, поверьте, никак это не может помочь нам вспомнить былого Кришну. Потому что для этого нужно понять природу души. Что природа души - служить, а не наслаждаться.

Я не говорю про самоистязание, не про "Или человек это робот без каких-либо чувств". *Но правда в том, что если мы наслаждаемся тем, что принадлежит Кришне, тем, чем наслаждаться имеет право только он, именно это нас и держит в под покровом майи.*

Душа не может быть счастлива наслаждаясь, но капля любви может удовлетворить Душу. Поэтому я против фразы "мы должны наслаждаться Кришной, должны стремиться наслаждаться Кришной". Мы не должны. Наслаждение вообще не наше занятие. Мы можем наслаждаться, но это приводит к падению, и это то, что держит нас в майе. 

Душа не будет удовлетворена наслаждением, потому что Кришна не будет удовлетворен тем, что наслаждаются украденным у него, душа может быть удовлетворена любовью, когда Кришна удовлетворен её служением.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мы проявляем наши качества, потому что Они заложены в нас Кришной эти же качества в чистом виде присутствуют в Кришне. Мы не можем избавиться от желания наслаждаться, но мы можем изменить характер этого желания. Наслаждаясь духовной жизнью, а не материальной мы продвигаемся по пути духовного самоосознания. А уж как человек наслаждается духовным зависит от его духовного уровня. Кто только хочет чтобы Кришна удовлетворял его чувства, а кто-то хочет только удовлетворять чувства Кришны.


Эээ нет, мы можем и должны избавиться от желания наслаждаться, если перестанем идти на поводу у эга и проявим истинную природу души.

Вы говорите так, потому что Эго силой заставляет нас грешить.

"Арджуна сказал: О потомок Вришни, *какая сила заставляет человека совершать грехи даже против его воли*?"
Бг 3.37 — Верховный Господь сказал: О Арджуна, эта *сила* не что иное, как *вожделение*, которое возникает под влиянием гуны страсти, а затем превращается в гнев. Вожделение — всепожирающий, греховный враг всех существ в этом мире.
Бг 3.38 — Как огонь покрыт дымом, зеркало — пылью, а зародыш — чревом, так и живые существа, каждое в разной степени, *покрыты вожделением.*
Бг 3.39 — Так чистое сознание живого существа, изначально обладающего совершенным знанием, оказывается во власти его вечного врага — вожделения, ненасытного и пылающего, подобно огню.
Бг 3.40 — Оплотом вожделения являются чувства, ум и разум. С их помощью вожделение покрывает истинное знание живого существа и повергает его в иллюзию.
Бг 3.41 — Поэтому, о лучший из Бхарат, прежде всего, подчинив себе чувства, вырви главный корень греха и порока [вожделение]. Срази этого врага знания и духовного совершенствования.
Бг 3.42 — Органы чувств выше неодушевленной материи, ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, *а над разумом стоит она [душа]*.
Бг 3.43 — О могучерукий Арджуна, осознав свое превосходство над материальными чувствами, умом и разумом, человек должен обуздать ум с помощью одухотворенного разума [погруженного в сознание Кришны] и таким образом, духовной силой, побороть своего ненасытного врага — вожделение.

Когда душа обуздает ум, с помощью Кришны, и займется тем, что соответствует её природе, то есть бескорыстным служением, у неё не будет желания наслаждаться.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Для меня Кришна прежде всего личность наделенная необыкновенными качествами. Меня привлекают его качества. Такие качества не встретить у другой личности. Как можно забыть о настоящем Кришне или спутать его с кем-то если мы воспринимает его как личность наделенную определенными качествами? Не важно Бог он или нет, богат он или нет, не важно то что существует ад и рай. Ради этого я не буду служить ему. Меня интересуют только его качества как личности. И то что возможны определенные отношения с ним. Ради этого стоит изучать писания и наслаждаться (простите, опять это слово) описанием его игр и качеств, чтобы больше узнать о нём и чтобы наше желание отношений с ним только усиливалось. Меня только это привлекает в Кришне возможность вечных отношений, отношений дружбы и любви с личностью которая достойна этих чувств. Т.е. у меня обычные "земные" мотивы и желание любить, но любить личность которая достойна этого, т.к. обладет совершенными качествами. ... Мой долг стать достойной любить его, чтобы он был доволен моей любовью. Простите уж за прямоту.


Я поддерживаю вас в том, что прежде всего нужно искать Кришну, а чтобы его искать, нужно бы узнать о его качествах. Я теперь кажется понял, что вы имеете в виду, когда вы изучаете лилы, то как бы предвкушаете то наслаждение, которое как вы надеетесь, будет с таким супер-героем, как Кришна, так? Поэтому вы и говорите о стремлении к наслаждению Кришной. Как женщина предвкшает какой у неё должен бы быть хороший чудо муж. И это вы называете развивать любовь к Кришне, правильно?

И вы согласны только "любить личность которая достойна этого, т.к. обладет совершенными качествами." 

Это по житейскому можно понять. Только это как раз и получается "ставит телегу впереди паровоза". Чтобы любить Кришну, не нужно предвкушать наслаждение, т.к. это наслаждение и является преградой, поскольку является самой обыкновенной корыстью, желанием плодов.

А вот "мой долг стать достойной, чтобы он был доволен моей любовью", это правильно, только не моей любовью, т.к. где её взять-то, как не у него? А чтобы он был доволен моим служением Ему. Вот тогда он и даст любовь.

Почему то женщины считают себя обладателями любви. Захотел - полюбил достойного, захотел не полюбил. Вытащил любовь из кармана и наградил Кришну. Снизошел до достойного. Любовь в этом смысле не любовь, а забота, служение. 

Чтобы стать достойным настоящей любви, прежде всего неплохо бы услышать что сам Кришна хочет от нас. Для этого все свои предвкушения наслаждений нужно засунуть куда подальше. Хотя бы на время попытки служения. Это не мучительно и не супер-трудно, потерпеть пару часов не предвкушать наслаждение плодами, а просто смиренно выполнить то, что просит Кришна.

Тем более, откуда вы знаете какие будут наслаждения, чтобы заранее их предвкушать? Можете ли предвкусить расы, доступные только на Голоке? И что толку тогда этим заниматься?

Вот это "плоды впереди Кришны" и мешают нам услышать собственно Кришну. Все говорят развивать любовь, стремиться наслаждаться, а о Кришне-то бедном забыли. Все хотят что-то от него взять, то есть всё только про себя, но о Кришне никто не помнит, хоть бы раз послушали что он сам хочет.

Если он такой хороший, такие качества, то разве это не повод, чтобы послушать что же такой хороший человек скажет? Может он такое скажет, что такому и послужить не жалко будет, и даже без предварительного наслаждения?

----------


## Амира

> Эээ нет, мы можем и должны избавиться от желания наслаждаться, если перестанем идти на поводу у эга и проявим истинную природу души.


Истинная природа души - это вечность, знание и блаженство?

Мне кажется вы не понимаете или не стараетесь понять книги Прабхупады, а пытаетесь на основе их разработать собственную теорию понимания всех этих вопросов. Да, конечно, в ваших словах есть много смысла. Но и много серьёзных искажений. Начните читать Шримад Бхаватам сначала. Это хороший повод во всем разобраться. И это авторитет в котором, я надеюсь, вы не сомневаетесь. Не нужно ничего додумывать, воспринимайте всё как есть.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В этом плюс больших сообщений. Читают только те, кому очень нужно.


Нужно знание, а не большие сообщения  :smilies:  Мне всегда любопытно, когда встречаю на форумах огромные изложения, их вообще кто-то читает?
 Практически любую мысль можно раскрыть в трех-четырех предложениях, и понять тему легче, когда она обсуждается ненавязчиво. А когда читаю такие вот огромные сообщения, не получается уловить главную мысль, она просто размазывается.

----------


## Андрон

> Бг 3.42 — Органы чувств выше неодушевленной материи, ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, а над разумом стоит она [душа].
> Бг 3.43 — О могучерукий Арджуна, осознав свое превосходство над материальными чувствами, умом и разумом, человек должен обуздать ум с помощью одухотворенного разума [погруженного в сознание Кришны] и таким образом, *духовной силой, побороть своего ненасытного врага — вожделение*.


Евгений, Вы сами цитируете подходящий стих.
Все проблемы - не от наслаждений, а от материальных вожделений и привязанностей.
Кришна советует контролировать вожделение и чувства с помощью одухотворенного разума.
Т.е. когда Чувства подчинены Уму, Ум - Разуму, Разум - Душе, а Душа - Сверхдуше - все отлично.
И не надо отказываться от наслаждений - можно просто контролировать свои чувства и желания.
"Тот, кто, подобно черепахе, втягивающей голову и конечности в панцирь, способен отводить свои
чувства от объектов чувственного восприятия, обладает устойчивым, духовным разумом". (БГ 2.58)
Гнев или жадность рождает _неконтролируемое_ вожделение. А так - "втянули" желания - и отлично!
Эгоизм - предпочтение своих личных интересов интересам других (в т.ч. Бога), пренебрежение ими.
Бог в сердце вовсе не против того, чтобы мы наслаждались, если это не в ущерб нам и другим людям.
Тем более, если это наслаждение мы получаем как побочный результат от служения Кришне и другим.
Кришна всепривлекающий, в т.ч. потому, что Он - источник всех наслаждений (в т.ч. материальных).
И Он дает нам все возможности наслаждаться праведно и духовно - безопасно и без вреда другим.
(это мое личное мнение, оно может противоречить мнению ИСККОН)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Можно сказать, что конечная цель - Бог, но духовные наслаждения - это верный ориентир на пути к Богу.


Испытывать духовные наслаждения - это уже ооочень высокий уровень преданности! 
Для _садхаки_ необходимо научиться выбирать наслаждения в гуне благости (саттве), таким образом мы постепенно очистимся от низших гун и сможем начать свою практику чистого преданного служения. Раньше того как джива очистит ум и разум, нет речи о духовных чувствах.

Мне понравилось это видео в тему:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Истинная природа души - это вечность, знание и блаженство?


Да, истинная природа такова. Но блаженство и желание наслаждаться это не одно и то же.

_Из зала: Является ли чувственное наслаждение частью природы души или это нечто постороннее, чего раньше не было. Просто оно вошло в нашу жизнь и нам кажется, что …

Ответ: Нет, чувственные наслаждения не являются частью природы души. Блаженство является частью природы души, но душа по ошибке пытается реализовать это стремление к блаженству через чувственные удовольствия. Все время разочаровывается, не понимает в чем дело – вроде бы хорошо, а ничего хорошего нет. Мы ищем блаженство, но не там, где оно есть.

Вопрос: Что мы потеряем, когда мы откажемся от чувственных наслаждений? Есть страх, что мы потеряем что-то.

Ответ: Ничего мы не потеряем.

Вопрос: А что обретем?

Ответ: Блаженство обретем. Мы потеряем иллюзию власти над этим миром, потому что природа всех чувственных удовольствий – это ощущение власти в конце концов. Любой наркотик дает ощущение власти, у человека появляется ощущение силы, власти. Секс имеет эту природу и, естественно, убийство животных, употребление в пищу мяса, за этим стоит это ощущение. Мы потеряем это. Человек боится именно этого – утратить свою независимость, потому что именно в своей независимости или в ощущении себя Богом, ишварой каким-то … каким-никаким, пусть провинциальным, но Богом, пусть не очень влиятельным, но все равно. Человек боится этого.

Есть эта знаменитая фраза Юлия Цезаря, которую он бросил при очень важных обстоятельствах. Они ехали войском мимо какой-то совершенно глухой, заброшенной, жалкой деревни. Люди рядом, какие-то военачальники, стали разговаривать друг с другом и говорить: «Что может заставлять людей жить в этой деревне?» На это Юлий Цезарь бросил свою знаменитую фразу, что «лучше быть первым человеком в деревне, чем вторым человеком в Риме».

Природа материального наслаждения именно такая: «я сам, я независимый, я наверху, я Бог». Это пронизывает все то, что человек делает, даже когда человек занимается так называемой благочестивой деятельностью. Это тоже дает ему ощущение власти. Он либо бхоктарам йаджна-тапасам, либо сарва-лока-махешварам, либо сухридам сарва-бхутанам (смех). Он может получить ощущение власти, чувствуя себя другом всех живых существ – благодетелем, лучшим другом, спасителем. Это тоже дает ему то же самое ощущение, это разные формы того же самого. Это то, что мы утратим, но так как это неестественное положение живого существа, это очень важно понять. Мы, пытаясь властвовать здесь, занимаем неестественное положение, потому что природа части – служить целому всегда. Когда мы пытаемся реализовать себя за счет неестественных вещей, любые неестественные вещи приводят к страданиям. Все неестественное, все противоестественное, все, идущее поперек с моей природой, оно в конце концов приводит к страданиям.

Поэтому плата за эту иллюзию какого-то счастья, вызванного властью, – страдание, которое человек получает.

И наоборот, когда человек занимает естественное положение, то он становится счастлив. Кришна хочет нам показать, что естественное положение для живого существа – служить. Даже Он, единственный, кто может безнаказанно наслаждаться, и Тот предпочитает служить. Он приходит как Господь Чайтанья, правит колесницей Арджуны.

То есть это желание власти пронизывает все в разных видах, в разных формах и человек все время его воспроизводит. Поэтому лекарством от этого является настроение служения."_


_"к сожалению, распространенная ошибка: люди думают, что просто наслаждаясь, человек может обрести отречение от этого мира. Никогда. Сами по себе наслаждения делают человека все более и более привязанным, даже, если это привязанность со знаком минус, это еще не отрешенность. Отрешенность – это состояние чистого сердца. Чистое сердце приходит только в результате нишкама-кармы, когда человек бескорыстно занимается какой-то деятельностью: кормит других, заботится о других, помогает так или иначе, то есть занимается чем-то бескорыстно. В результате этого пути у него может возникнуть подлинная отрешенность или отстраненность от этого мира. В противном случае она не возникнет, потому что привязанности останутся. Хотя даже в «Бхагаватам» говорится, что иногда огонь можно затушить большим количество масла, но … Может и можно, но не огонь материальных желаний. Ум не стареет, сердце не очищается. Материальные желания сами по себе еще не приводят к полному разочарованию. К временному разочарованию да, к временному отходу да, но не к полному разочарованию."_

http://folio.goswami.ru/?p=3379

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Бог в сердце вовсе не против того, чтобы мы наслаждались, если это не в ущерб нам и другим людям.
> Тем более, если это наслаждение мы получаем как побочный результат от служения Кришне и другим.
> Кришна всепривлекающий, в т.ч. потому, что Он - источник всех наслаждений (в т.ч. материальных).
> И Он дает нам все возможности наслаждаться праведно и духовно - безопасно и без вреда другим.


В том то и фишка, что материальными наслаждениями невозможно наслаждаться не в ущерб. Их природа такова, что *наслаждения эти всегда за чей-то счет*.

Духовное же наслаждение следствие служения Кришне, поэтому вначале Кришна, служение ему, а потом паровозом следуют наслаждения.
Тогда они не в ущерб, а от избытка. 

Имеется в виду, что когда вы служите наслаждению Кришны, то этим наслаждением Кришна делится с вами. Это наслаждение - результат вашей деятельности, поэтому оно законно.

Но если вы вначале тянете на себя одеяло наслаждения, то тем самым лишаете кого-то счастья. В таком случае наслаждение за чей-то счет.

Поэтому вначале мы должны произвести наслаждения, и тогда уже они будут доступны для нашего наслаждения, тогда счастья в мире не будет убывать, а будет прибывать.

Если же все будут тянуть одеяло на себя, воровать наслаждение у других, то счастье в мире будет убывать и наступают проблемы.

Как говорил Жванецкий, воруйте с прибылей, а не с убытков. Вот это фактически закон безопасного наслаждения. Если вы произвели духовную прибыль, в виде счастья, блаженства Кришны, то естественно и сами купаетесь в её избытке. Когда ваша семья счастлива, то и вы счастливы этим счастьем. Это легко понять. 

Но если вы хотите быть счастливы сами, без них, то это не счастье, а вожделение. В этом разница. Счастье за чей-то счет. Это форма насилия. Так родители пытаются наслаждаться детьми, супруги друг другом, весь мир пытается эксплуатировать друг друга.

Если мы берем чужое счастье себе, и даже культивируем это, то как вы думаете, законно это или нет?

Простой пример, когда человек кушает и наслаждается при этом, он что кушает? Он кушает чужое счастье. Чужую жизнь. Он кладет эту жизнь на жертвенный огонь пищеварения и получает от этого благо. Даже если это фрукты и молоко, хотя это и не чужая жизнь, но это чужая энергия и не мы производим это и не мы жертвуем это. Мы берем чужое и используем для себя.

Поэтому, хотя мы и не можем не кушать, но мы должны кушать не для наслаждения, а столко сколько необходимо нам для деятельности, и не больше. Иначе мы падем. Так поступали все госвами, довольствуясь тем, что необходимо для поддержания тела, а не для наслаждения. 
Мы должны производить больше чем потребляем. Это закон духовной экономики и он также действует и в материальной экономике. Если мы производим больше счастья чем потребляем, то счастье будет увеличиваться вокруг.
Поэтому потреблять нужно поменьше, а производить побольше. Тогда наше положение будет устойчиво. Поэтому БВГосвами и говорит, что "Кришна единственный, кто может безнаказанно наслаждаться". Мы можем безнаказанно наслаждаться, если производим больше наслаждения для Кришны, чем потребляем сами.

_" Йавад-артха прайоджанам. Йуктахара-вихарасйа його бхавати сиддхи-даха. Вы будете есть сколько требуется для поддержания тела в должной мере, не надо есть слишком много и спать весь день. Не делайте этого. Ешьте лишь сколько абсолютно необходимо. Тогда у вас никогда не будет нужды. Люди погрузились в материальную цивилизацию, это значит, что они увеличивают телесные запросы без необходимости в этом"_ Прабхупада

В третий уже раз наступаем на одни и те же грабли. Если вы телегу поставите впереди лошади (*наслаждения впереди служения*), потребление впереди производства, то никто никуда не поедет. Об этом речь, только об этом, а не о том, что наслаждения вообще невозможны никогда и нигде.

Они возможны, и даже безопасны, если они следствие служения Кришне, и по количеству не превышают произведенное. И это наслаждения Кришны, а не наши, потому что это Он единственный наслаждающийся.

Наша жизнь, она полностью в кредит. И то, что наслаждения доступны, совсем не значит, что они законны. Вы берете в банке кредит не для того, чтобы потратить его на наслаждения. (вспомните притчу о талантах). А для того, чтобы произвести больше, и этим произведенным отдать кредит, и тогда уже, когда кредит вернется (что означает освобождение), жить законно, тратя лишь то, что заработано. Материальная жизнь незаконна по сути, как незаконно пользование кредитом. Материальная жизнь это жизнь в долг.

Всё это висит на милости кредиторов.

*Итак, наслаждение это "тратить", а служение это "зарабатывать".* Подумайте над тем, каким образом культом наслаждения (культом растраты кредита) можно выплыть в честный заработок? Просто растратите и ничего не останется, не то, что на заработок, даже долг нечем отдать будет. Поэтому Прабхупада и говорит, что вся эта цивилизация идет в ад, потому что здесь культ наслаждения, все думают что это законно, в то время, как тратят кредитные средства, живут в долг.

Можно и нужно вложить эти кредитные средства (то есть нашу жизнь, наше время), как поступили в притче про таланты, 

_"Ибо Он (Сын Человеческий) поступит, как человек, который, отправляясь в чужую страну, призвал рабов своих и поручил им имение свое: 15 и одному дал он пять талантов, другому два, иному один, каждому по его силе; и тотчас отправился. 16 Получивший пять талантов пошел, употребил их в дело и приобрел другие пять талантов; 17 точно так же и получивший два таланта приобрел другие два; 18 получивший же один талант пошел и закопал его в землю и скрыл серебро господина своего. 19 По долгом времени, приходит господин рабов тех и требует у них отчета. 20 И, подойдя, получивший пять талантов принес другие пять талантов и говорит: господин! пять талантов ты дал мне; вот, другие пять талантов я приобрел на них. 21 Господин его сказал ему: хорошо, добрый и верный раб! в малом ты был верен, над многим тебя поставлю; войди в радость господина твоего. 22 Подошел также и получивший два таланта и сказал: господин! два таланта ты дал мне; вот, другие два таланта я приобрел на них. 23 Господин его сказал ему: хорошо, добрый и верный раб! в малом ты был верен, над многим тебя поставлю; войди в радость господина твоего. 24 Подошел и получивший один талант и сказал: господин! я знал тебя, что ты человек жестокий, жнешь, где не сеял, и собираешь, где не рассыпал, 25 и, убоявшись, пошел и скрыл талант твой в земле; вот тебе твое. 26 Господин же его сказал ему в ответ: лукавый раб и ленивый! ты знал, что я жну, где не сеял, и собираю, где не рассыпал; 27 посему надлежало тебе отдать серебро мое торгующим, и я, придя, получил бы мое с прибылью; 28 итак, возьмите у него талант и дайте имеющему десять талантов, 29 ибо всякому имеющему дастся и приумножится, а у неимеющего отнимется и то, что имеет; 30 а негодного раба выбросьте во тьму внешнюю: там будет плач и скрежет зубов. Сказав сие, возгласил: кто имеет уши слышать, да слышит!"_

Обратите внимание, Хозяин говорит "поручил имение свое, серебро мое", и потом востребует назад, причем с прибылью (потому что это закон кредита, те, кто терпят пока мы пользуемся, должны получить награду) "посему надлежало тебе отдать серебро мое торгующим, и я, придя, получил бы мое с прибылью;". И кто так сделал, тот "войди в радость господина твоего". Наслаждайся тем, чем насладил Господина.

Тьма внешняя - это там, где те, кто в этот раз не отдали кредитов с прибылью, уже не могут получить кредит в будущем (следующее человеческое тело), поскольку они доказали свою некредитоспособность. Долговая тюрьма.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кришна советует контролировать вожделение и чувства с помощью одухотворенного разума.
> ...
> И не надо отказываться от наслаждений - можно просто контролировать свои чувства и желания.


Просто так, силой воли это невозможно. И Арджуна говорит об этом 

_"Арджуна сказал: О потомок Вришни, какая сила заставляет человека совершать грехи даже против его воли?"
Верховный Господь сказал: О Арджуна, эта сила не что иное, как вожделение, которое возникает под влиянием гуны страсти, а затем превращается в гнев. Вожделение — всепожирающий, греховный враг всех существ в этом мире._

С помощью служения Кришне это возможно.

_"О могучерукий Арджуна, осознав свое превосходство над материальными чувствами, умом и разумом, человек должен обуздать ум с помощью одухотворенного разума [погруженного в сознание Кришны] и таким образом, духовной силой, побороть своего ненасытного врага — вожделение."_

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Для _садхаки_ необходимо научиться выбирать наслаждения в гуне благости (саттве)


Нужно добавить "чтобы что?" и "для какого садхаки?". 

Наслаждения в гуне благости хороши для тех, кто в страсти и в невежестве.  Потому что
они позволяют *соприкоснуться* с гуной благости. Всего лишь соприкоснуться.

Но чтобы погрузиться в эту гуну или, что еще труднее, укрепиться в ней, нужно не наслаждаться благостью, а действовать в благости. А действие в благости исключает "выбор наслаждений в благости". Действие в благости это действие ради блага, исключает насилие. Незаслуженное наслаждение на этом уровне, это форма насилия.

Корова производит молоко из любви, и теленок наслаждается молоком. Она хочет, чтобы он был с ней и чтобы с ним всё было хорошо. Она исполняет долг (кормит молоком) и одновременно наслаждается теленком.

Но Кришна не наслаждается Арджуной в таком смысле. Кришна толкает Арджуну на неприятности потому что именно исполнение дхармы для Арджуны благо, а не наслаждение тем, чтобы с Арджуной ничего не случилось.

Подобным образом, когда теленок уже подрос, корова тоже сама прогонит его. Потому что он уже тот садхак, что хватит ему наслаждаться у мамы под крылышком, а пора исполнять дхарму.

Если же подросший теленок будет продолжать настаивать наслаждаться молоком матери, и тем самым, жить у мамы на шее, то он уже начнет совершать насилие.

Маленький теленок лишь соприкасается с благостью, а взрослый уже должен действовать в благости. И он уже не выбирает наслаждения, он делает то что нужно, хотя это бывает и неприятно.

Садхаки бывают разные, и то, что хорошо одному, губительно для другого. Например, мирскому человеку жениться это прогресс, а для монаха жениться это падение.

Когда мужчина и женщина женятся, они соприкасаются с благостью и наслаждаются друг другом. Но потом они должны принять обязанности друг перед другом, хотя это тяжело и неприятно, и уже не до наслаждений. И они делают это потому что *вкус дхармы, счастье исполнения дхармы, выше вкуса наслаждения.* И на этом уровне, если они отбросят дхарму ради наслаждения, для них это будет деградацией.

То есть они выбирают вкус. Вкус и наслаждение это разное. Вкус может вести вверх, наслаждение же это ВСЕГДА тяжесть, это всегда падение вниз. И хорошо, если это падение не далеко. *Вкус привлекает, а наслаждение удовлетворяет. В этом разница. Поэтому Кришна привлекающий, но Кришной нельзя удовлетворить себя, можно лишь удовлетворить ЕГО с помощью пракрити. Вкус может вести за собой без падений, но наслаждение всегда чревато насыщением, и в момент насыщения теряется вкус, забывается то, что привлекало. А это означает падение. Это сравнивают с выходом лужи нашего тела из берегов, если в неё начинает втекать река пракрити. Когда же наслаждается Кришна, то он как океан, он никогда не выходит из берегов, никогда не насыщается, и если мы наслаждаем его, а не себя, то никогда не теряем к этому вкус, потому что пракрити направлена в Кришну и не переполняет его, как она может переполнить нас. И когда наслаждается он, то наслаждаемся его наслаждением и мы, хотя действуем без желания, без мотива наслаждать себя.*

Кто-то можем сказать, что они наслаждаются исполнением дхармы, но это не так, исполнение дхармы, долга, подразумевает самоотдачу, означает наслаждение Господина Дхармы, наслаждение же себя подразумевает действие ради себя.

Исполняя дхарму они действуют с самоотдачей, жертвенно, и только потом и только поэтому получают в награду плоды. Этот тип деятельности никак нельзя назвать "выбирают наслаждения". *Они их не выбирают, как в супермаркете. Подобные наслаждения даются свыше.*. 

Причем даются не бесплатно, а только то, что заслужено в результате деятельности, *которая совершается в настроении самоотдачи, то есть без ожидания награды.*

Если же деятельность совершается с ожиданием награды, то такой деятельностью невозможно двинуться дальше чем *соприкосновение* с гуной благости.

Это легко понять, ведь если вместо того, чтобы кормить пищей Господина, съедать пищу самому, то мы получим лишь пищу, насладимся и насытимся ею, но мы теряем то золото, что Господин мог бы дать нам если бы мы кормили его, мы теряем работу, служение. За то золото, что мы получили бы от Господина, мы могли бы купить и дом и одежду и обеспечить семью, но мы выбрали насладиться пищей Господина и получили лишь её, а потеряли всё остальное. _"Истинно говорю вам: они уже получают награду свою."_

Мы насытимся быстро, т.к. мы маленькие, но Господин бы насыщался вечно своей необъятной энергией, т.к. он безграничный, и поэтому золото награды вечно бы лилось на нас, если бы мы были заняты тем, что вечно кормили его. Но мы оказались так близоруки, что последовали глупым советам своего собственного крошечного желудка. 

Ситуация выглядит именно так. Бесконечные вечные потоки золота высшей награды против симинутного кратковременного собственного наслаждения.

----------


## Амира

> В том то и фишка, что материальными наслаждениями невозможно наслаждаться не в ущерб. Их природа такова, что *наслаждения эти всегда за чей-то счет*.
> 
> Духовное же наслаждение следствие служения Кришне, поэтому вначале Кришна, служение ему, а потом паровозом следуют наслаждения.
> Тогда они не в ущерб, а от избытка. 
> 
> Имеется в виду, что когда вы служите наслаждению Кришны, то этим наслаждением Кришна делится с вами. Это наслаждение - результат вашей деятельности, поэтому оно законно.


Вы же всё понимаете. Зачем делаете вид что мы с вами говорим о разных вещах? Я же тоже самое вам говорила, возможно другими словами.

----------


## Амира

> Блаженство является частью природы души, но душа по ошибке пытается реализовать это стремление к блаженству через чувственные удовольствия.[/B] Все время разочаровывается, не понимает в чем дело – вроде бы хорошо, а ничего хорошего нет. Мы ищем блаженство, но не там, где оно есть.


Никто в этой теме не говорил о материальных чувственных удовольствиях, а тем более не поощрял их.

----------


## Амира

> То есть они выбирают вкус. Вкус и наслаждение это разное. Вкус может вести вверх, наслаждение же это ВСЕГДА тяжесть, это всегда падение вниз. И хорошо, если это падение не далеко. *Вкус привлекает, а наслаждение удовлетворяет. В этом разница. Поэтому Кришна привлекающий, но Кришной нельзя удовлетворить себя, можно лишь удовлетворить ЕГО с помощью пракрити. Вкус может вести за собой без падений, но наслаждение всегда чревато насыщением, и в момент насыщения теряется вкус, забывается то, что привлекало. А это означает падение. Это сравнивают с выходом лужи нашего тела из берегов, если в неё начинает втекать река пракрити. Когда же наслаждается Кришна, то он как океан, он никогда не выходит из берегов, никогда не насыщается, и если мы наслаждаем его, а не себя, то никогда не теряем к этому вкус, потому что пракрити направлена в Кришну и не переполняет его, как она может переполнить нас. И когда наслаждается он, то наслаждаемся его наслаждением и мы, хотя действуем без желания, без мотива наслаждать себя.*


Это бессмысленный анализ. Это всё придёт на уровне автоматизма и бессознательного если сделать правильный выбор - если попробовать полюбить Кришну за его качества, а не служить ему из чувства долга как Богу, который может нам что-то дать. Гопи ничего не анализируют, они искренне любят Кришну и все их действия выражают их любовь к Нему. Со стороны, с материальной точки зрения, их действия достойны осуждения. Но внутренне, даже делая то что со стороны кажется достойным осуждения, они остаются чисты. Они всегда служат Кришне с полной самоотдачей не желая ничего взамен. Весь смысл служения в том, что все наши достижения - это милость Кришны, а не наша заслуга. От того что мы знаем то что материальные наслаждения это плохо абсолютно ничего не меняется у нас в сознании. Но обретя вкус к высшему (милостью Кришны) - духовному наслаждению, которое приходит от того что мы бескорыстно любим Кришну, мы теряем вкус к низшему - материальному наслаждению собственных чувств. Кришну нельзя обмануть. Если вы стремитесь просто к наслаждению, то вы его не получите. Вы его получите только от бескорыстного и непрерывного служения.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Никто в этой теме не говорил о материальных чувственных удовольствиях, а тем более не поощрял их.


Игорь123 написал 

_"На Форуме я здесь для того чтоб наслаждаться от взаимоотношений с другими личностями. Мои взаимоотношения с Господом Параматмой неразвиты и поэтому не всегда меня удовлетворяют. По этой причине я пытаюсь наслаждаться лично с Вами.

Мои отношения с Вами тоже не сильно развиты и поэтому как и в случае с Господом Параматмой - больших наслаждений я пока не получил."_

на что я ответил
_"Поиск наслаждений не лучшая цель на пути к Богу. Скорее такая цель является препятствием."_

Тогда Амира ответила
_"Но такова наши природа и этого не изменить. Кришна всё время наслаждается и мы стремимся к тому же, потому что качества Кришны частично заложены в нас. Мы можем и мы должны наслаждаться духовным. Пока мы не узнаем вкус духовых наслаждений мы так и будем привязаны к низшим, материальным. Если человек не получает удовольствия от своих занятий, то он не может ими долго заниматься. Кто-то получает удовольствие от удовлетворения собственных чувств, а кто-то от удовлетворения чувств Кришны. Мы не можем избавиться от желания наслаждаться, но мы можем изменить качество этих чувств."_

Во первых, человек (Игорь 123) говорил про материальные чувственные удовольствия, и вы его поощряли тем, что утверждали, будто поиск чувственных наслаждений (о которых он говорил) - это наша природа и т.д.

В то время как я никогда не говорил что наша природа наслаждаться. И теперь вы заявляете, что мы с вами говорим одно и то же (просто другими словами).

----------


## Амира

> Во первых, человек (Игорь 123) говорил про материальные чувственные удовольствия, и вы его поощряли тем, что утверждали, будто поиск чувственных наслаждений (о которых он говорил) - это наша природа и т.д.
> 
> В то время как я никогда не говорил что наша природа наслаждаться. И теперь вы заявляете, что мы с вами говорим одно и то же (просто другими словами).


Я не отношу разговоры о духовном к материальным наслаждениям. Разве можно обвинить того человека что ищет ответы на духовные вопросы, в том что он ищет материальных наслаждений? Я восприняла слова Игоря скорее как шутку, чем серьёзно, лично у меня по отношению к нему никаких осуждений не возникло. Поэтому я вам и сказала что не вижу здесь призыва к удовлетворению материальных чувств.

----------


## Андрон

Евгений, я так понял, что смысл Ваших сообщений сводится к тому, что служение Богу первично. А с этим и так все согласны.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Это бессмысленный анализ. Это всё придёт на уровне автоматизма и бессознательного если сделать правильный выбор - если попробовать полюбить Кришну за его качества, а не служить ему из чувства долга как Богу, который может нам что-то дать....Весь смысл служения в том, что все наши достижения - это милость Кришны, а не наша заслуга.


Я думаю если кто ходит в тумане, то выход из леса для него чудо и милость. Ему проще всего всё перевести на милость, чем анализировать, поскольку как анализировать туман? В таком случае все ваши посты должны бы состоять из одного слова "милость". Но я вижу в ваших постах "если, то, потому что, от того что". То есть анализ. И это хорошо. 

Насчет "автоматического и бессознательного преданного служения", оно не потом (не придет), а оно вначале, как туман, (он всегда внизу), может быть пройдет, если удасться подняться над этим туманом, если повезет, а если не повезет, то не пройдет. Туман, знаете это всегда так, повезет, не повезет. Лучше когда ясность. Тогда не нужно гадать, и анализ приобретает смысл.





> От того что мы знаем то что материальные наслаждения это плохо абсолютно ничего не меняется у нас в сознании.


В сознании не меняется потому что мы не верим в это. Но если мы знаем каким образом это плохо, а каким хорошо, то зная, можем поверить и отнестись к этому серьезно.




> Если вы стремитесь просто к наслаждению, то вы его не получите. Вы его получите только от бескорыстного и непрерывного служения....Но обретя вкус к высшему (милостью Кришны) - духовному наслаждению, которое приходит от того что мы бескорыстно любим Кришну


Вот видите, опять у вас наслаждение впереди всего. Вы даже только что изобрели такую химеру как "вкус к высшему - духовному наслаждению". Это прелюбопытно, ей богу.

Понятие вкус смешали с понятием наслаждения, (вкус к высшему, высший вкус назвали высшим вкусом к наслаждению, хотя это разное (см выше) и противоположное, как добро и зло , то есть телега наслаждения вновь впереди лошади), и сказали, что это бескорыстная любовь такую каку сделала, то есть вновь мокнули любовь лицом в грязь. 

*Но бескорыстная любовь не приводит к наслаждению, в наслаждение превращается лишь та грязь, что есть в нас в тот момент, когда возникает любовь. То есть когда присутствует наслаждение, то любовь еще не чиста, и вкус к наслаждению (даже и высшему), это вкус к нечистоте, который как раз и губит любовь, вкус к дегтю в бочке меда. А чистая любовь возникает только когда эта нечистота из нас выйдет, не раньше. Чистый мед это когда дегтя нет совсем. 

Но вы кричите о том, что чем больше дегтя, тем слаще мед, и что цель - это деготь высшей пробы. И не нужно, мол анализировать, кушайте спокойно. Наслаждайтесь*  

И после этого Вы будете утверждать, что бесполезно анализировать? Конечно бесполезно, если предварительно смешивать несмешиваемое и потом доставать из этой смеси только то, к чему стремитесь, и продавать эту змею вместо истины? Если бы я не анализировал, то развесил бы уши на поводу у красивых фраз. Философия такая тонкая штука, что тут как раз можно и нужно анализировать, чтобы избежать искажений.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, я так понял, что смысл Ваших сообщений сводится к тому, что служение Богу первично. А с этим и так все согласны.


Андрон, служение Богу недоступно, если неправильно понята Самбандха Гьяна. С ней не нужно соглашаться. Её нужно очень четко понять. Люди пытаются говорить о служении Гопи Кришне в то время как в Самбандхе такая разруха как после тунгусского метеорита.

----------


## Амира

Евгений, вы меня вдохновили и я решила сделать анализ  :smilies: . В нашей с вами беседе также проявляется природа души - вечность, знание и блаженство. Но в материальном мире она не может проявиться в полной мере. В нашей с вами беседе практически отсутствует блаженство, так как вы его категорически пресекаете, в некоторой мере присутствует знание и в большей степени проявлена вечность, так как наша с вами беседа может продолжаться практически бесконечно :yahoo: .

----------


## Андрон

> Андрон, служение Богу недоступно, если неправильно понята Самбандха Гьяна. С ней не нужно соглашаться. Её нужно очень четко понять. Люди пытаются говорить о служении Гопи Кришне в то время как в Самбандхе такая разруха как после тунгусского метеорита.


Мы и говорим о Гопи, потому что они опровергают Ваши слова.
Без глубоких знаний Вед, без суровых аскез, без излишнего морализма, не мудрствуя лукаво, - они просто любят Кришну всей душой.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, вы меня вдохновили и я решила сделать анализ . В нашей с вами беседе также проявляется природа души - вечность, знание и блаженство. Но в материальном мире она не может проявиться в полной мере. В нашей с вами беседе практически отсутствует блаженство, так как вы его категорически пресекаете, в некоторой мере присутствует знание и в большей степени проявлена вечность, так как наша с вами беседа может продолжаться практически бесконечно.


вечное хождение по кругу...самсары

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мы и говорим о Гопи, потому что они опровергают Ваши слова.
> Без глубоких знаний Вед, без суровых аскез, без излишнего морализма, не мудрствуя лукаво, - они просто любят Кришну всей душой.


Да, да, просто сказка сказывается...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В тему наслаждений, Шрила Прабхупада предлагал очень простую практику своим юным ученикам, без всяких мудрствований:
" Приходите к нам. Пойте, танцуйте, наслаждайтесь в связи с Кришной, тогда ваша жизнь будет успешной!
Если вы устанавливаете связь с Йогешварой, тогда заканчиваются все аскезы, епитимьи. Теперь вы наслаждаетесь жизнью с Йогешварой. Таково положение преданных. Анандамайа.

ананда-чинмайа-раса-пратибхавитабхис
табхир йа эва ниджа-рупатайа калабхих
голока эва нивасатй акхилатма-бхуто
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами 
/Брахма-самхита 5.37/

Это великая наука. И мы описали всё это в наших книгах "

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Akhilananda dasа объясняет  это так : 

"Шрила Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупада говорил: "сперва заслужи а затем желай!" И написал поэму "Предостережения против мнимой преданности".
( Пракрита раса шата душини)

Здравомыслящий преданный, находясь под руководством Сад Гуру (!) и практикующий уверенно, может продолжать свою духовную жизнь получая подлинное внутреннее глубокое удовлетворение и счастье/_ананда_/ от процесса преданного служения (!)

У пракрита сахаджиев все наоборот. Они сами себе выдумывают служение, проповедь и сами пытаются наслаждаться. Это приводит в итоге в майу. Поэтому наш дорогой Шрила Прабхупада призывает к бдительности:
"Просто попытайтесь понять, что такое духовное блаженство! 
Сахаджии... Они принимают это материальное блаженство как духовное блаженство. Это называется сахаджия. Не будьте сахаджиями! Попытайтесь понять в соответствии с шастрой! "

----------


## Андрон

> В тему наслаждений, Шрила Прабхупада предлагал очень простую практику своим юным ученикам, без всяких мудрствований:
> " Приходите к нам. Пойте, танцуйте, наслаждайтесь в связи с Кришной, тогда ваша жизнь будет успешной!
> Если вы устанавливаете связь с Йогешварой, тогда заканчиваются все аскезы, епитимьи. Теперь вы наслаждаетесь жизнью с Йогешварой. Таково положение преданных. Анандамайа".


Вот это истинный путь! Отличная цитата, спасибо!

Кришна в БГ 12.8-12 тоже приводит правильную последовательность выбора практик:
"Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, направь на Меня весь свой разум. Так ты будешь всегда жить во Мне, и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений.
О Арджуна, завоеватель богатств, если же ты не можешь держать свой ум постоянно сосредоточенным на Мне, то следуй правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги (*). Так ты разовьешь в себе желание достичь Меня.
Если ты не в состоянии следовать правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги (*), просто трудись для Меня, ибо, служа Моему делу, ты тоже достигнешь совершенства.
Если же ты не можешь трудиться во имя Меня, тогда старайся отрекаться от любых плодов своего труда и находить удовлетворение в самом себе.
Если ты не способен идти этим путем, то приложи усилия к тому, чтобы обрести знание. Однако медитация предпочтительнее, чем знание, а отречение от плодов своего труда предпочтительнее медитации, ибо человек, отрекшийся от плодов своего труда, обретает умиротворение".

(*) - "правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги" - здесь используется "абхйаса-йогена" — практика Йоги (практика связи с Богом)

Т.е., по сути, Кришна говорит:
Предайся Мне! Если не можешь - практикуй предание Мне. Если не можешь - действуй ради Меня. Если не можешь - действуй без привязанности. Если не можешь - медитируй и обретай знания.

Надо сразу начинать с высшего! И снижать уровень практик, только если более высокие не получаются. И это должен быть выбор каждого человека!




> Приходите к нам. Пойте, танцуйте, наслаждайтесь в связи с Кришной, тогда ваша жизнь будет успешной!


Если бы это было действительно так, люди присоединялись бы толпами, и оставались бы на всю жизнь.
Но мы знаем, чем это в реальности заканчивается - пожизненными аскезами и жизнью по правилам.




> Если вы устанавливаете связь с Йогешварой, тогда заканчиваются все аскезы, епитимьи.


Есть хотя бы один успешный пример, когда преданному разрешали прекратить все аскезы и жизнь по правилам, предаться Кришне и остаться в ИСККОН?




> находясь под руководством Сад Гуру (!)


Тот самый Сад-Гуру, который недавно в Питер приезжал?  :biggrin1:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Если бы это было действительно так, люди присоединялись бы толпами, и оставались бы на всю жизнь.
> Но мы знаем, чем это в реальности заканчивается - пожизненными аскезами и жизнью по правилам.


Нет не заканчивается
 Духовная жизнь только начинается с садхана-бхакти, регулируемой практики под руководством. Помните? "сначала заслужи, а потом желай"




> Есть хотя бы один успешный пример, когда преданному разрешали прекратить все аскезы и жизнь по правилам, предаться Кришне и остаться в ИСККОН?


ИСККОН - это большая группа людей, объединенных Шрилой Прабхупадой. Тут сотрудничают разные люди, нет проблем совершать служение Кришне так как мы умеем и понимаем.




> Тот самый Сад-Гуру, который недавно в Питер приезжал?


Нет, конечно нет! Тот, который приезжал, он психолог, но, к сожалению, он не даёт людям любви к Богу. А Гуру определяется только этим.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кришна в БГ 12.8-12 тоже приводит правильную последовательность выбора практик:
> "Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, направь на Меня весь свой разум. Так ты будешь всегда жить во Мне, и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений.
> О Арджуна, завоеватель богатств, если же ты не можешь держать свой ум постоянно сосредоточенным на Мне, то следуй правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги (*). Так ты разовьешь в себе желание достичь Меня.
> Если ты не в состоянии следовать правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги (*), просто трудись для Меня, ибо, служа Моему делу, ты тоже достигнешь совершенства.
> Если же ты не можешь трудиться во имя Меня, тогда старайся отрекаться от любых плодов своего труда и находить удовлетворение в самом себе.
> Если ты не способен идти этим путем, то приложи усилия к тому, чтобы обрести знание. Однако медитация предпочтительнее, чем знание, а отречение от плодов своего труда предпочтительнее медитации, ибо человек, отрекшийся от плодов своего труда, обретает умиротворение".
> 
> (*) - "правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги" - здесь используется "абхйаса-йогена" — практика Йоги (практика связи с Богом)
> 
> ...


Согласна с вами, только нужно принять руководство шастр и чистого преданного Бога. Тогда невозможно будет заблудиться на этом пути. Даже в духовном мире дживы служат Кришне под руководством.

----------


## Игорь123

> Если бы это было действительно так, люди присоединялись бы толпами, и оставались бы на всю жизнь.
> Но мы знаем, чем это в реальности заканчивается - пожизненными аскезами и жизнью по правилам.


  Рагануга бхакт невозможно организовать. Организовать можно только ваидхи бхакт.

 Недавно встретил такое объяснение от Абхинанды прабху :
 "....есть две практики: ваидхи и рагануга. К Кришне на Голоку приводит только рагануга-бхакти. Ваидхи - это по сути путь дхармы, праведности, а вовсе не бхакти, любви и преданного служения Кришне. Соблюдать целибат, носить одежды монаха, брить голову, поститься, и тп - всё это не бхакти. Бхакти - это слушать о Кришне, славить Кришну и размышлять о Кришне с целью обрести и развить в себе такую же любовь к Кришне как у его вечных спутников во Врадже.

Однажды я спросил моего гуру, почему он обучает сразу двум практикам (ваидхи и рагануге), если ваидхи не приводит к Кришне, а напротив - уводит от Кришны. Мой гурудев ответил, что люди все разные и приходят в СК с разными целями и желаниями. Далеко не все способны понять и принять путь бхакти и практиковать настоящее бхакти, рагануга-бхакти. И чтобы они не вернулись к греховной жизни материалистов, вместо бхакти им предлагается путь ваидхи, следовать правилам праведной жизни. Этот путь не ведёт в духовный мир, но он помогает накопить благочестие, что само по себе не так уж и плохо. Другой важный аспект ваидхи в том, что в нём (больше, чем в бхакти) заинтересованы лидеры всех религиозных организаций: с помощью ваидхи они эксплуатируют людей. Они внушают людям, что они служат Богу, а на самом деле они служат этим бизнесменам от религии.

В 11 Песни ШБ Кришна говорит Уддхаве, что ему безразличны знатоки вед, санньяси и аскеты, которые заботятся лишь о своём благе; но если его искренне полюбит даже собакоед, то он (Кришна) готов стать его слугой."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Игорь123, вы сели на свою "лошадку" опять? Простите, * вы случайно не из ритвиков? Очень уж похоже.*




> И чтобы они не вернулись к греховной жизни материалистов, вместо бхакти им предлагается путь ваидхи.
> Ваидхи - это по сути путь дхармы, праведности, а вовсе не бхакти, любви и преданного служения Кришне. Соблюдать целибат, носить одежды монаха, брить голову, поститься, и тп - всё это не бхакти


Неужели это ВСЁ, что вы знаете о практике садхана-бхакти?! Что-то слабенькие знания - целибат, одежда, бритьё головы, посты...?
 Возможно, вы уже читали книги Шрилы Прабхупады и можете процитировать, что он писал о нашей практике вайдхи садхана-бхакти?




> Недавно встретил такое объяснение от Абхинанды прабху


А кто этот уважаемый прабху? Он принимает Шрилу Прабхупаду? Возможно он придет на форум и объяснит некоторые свои утверждения?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Другой важный аспект ваидхи в том, что в нём (больше, чем в бхакти) заинтересованы лидеры всех религиозных организаций: с помощью ваидхи они эксплуатируют людей. Они внушают людям, что они служат Богу, а на самом деле они служат этим бизнесменам от религии.
> 
> В 11 Песни ШБ Кришна говорит Уддхаве, что ему безразличны знатоки вед, санньяси и аскеты, которые заботятся лишь о своём благе


Эти гнусные намеки к чему? Объясните, как это относится к обсуждению? 
Кто кого эксплуатирует?

----------


## Игорь123

Вопросы риторические ,или мне нужно отвечать ? Какие из них главные ? На какие отвечать не нужно ?На всякий случай отвечу ,но впредь уточняйте.


> Игорь123, вы сели на свою "лошадку" опять? Простите, * вы случайно не из ритвиков? Очень уж похоже.*


 Нет. Не из ритвиков. 




> Неужели это ВСЁ, что вы знаете о практике садхана-бхакти?! Что-то слабенькие знания - целибат, одежда, бритьё головы, посты...?


 Нет. Я знаю еще кое-что.




> Возможно, вы уже читали книги Шрилы Прабхупады и можете процитировать, что он писал о нашей практике вайдхи садхана-бхакти?


  Могу посоветовать интересный анализ различия садхана и ваидьи бхакти в последнем интервью Аиндры прабху (статья написана Дханешварой прабху).
 Ссылка :http://www.userdocs.ru/medicina/10792/index.html




> А кто этот уважаемый прабху? Он принимает Шрилу Прабхупаду?


  Он вайшнав и очень уважает Шрилу Прабхупаду. С ним лично не знаком,думаю - он из Гаулия Матха.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вопросы не риторические.  Отвечать желательно, когда в конце предложения стоит вот такой вопросительный знак - ?

Вы не ответили мне: 


> Эти гнусные намеки к чему? Объясните, как это относится к обсуждению? 
> Кто кого эксплуатирует?





> Неужели это ВСЁ, что вы знаете о практике садхана-бхакти?! Что-то слабенькие знания - целибат, одежда, бритьё головы, посты...?
> Возможно, вы уже читали книги Шрилы Прабхупады и можете процитировать, что он писал о нашей практике вайдхи садхана-бхакти?


Меня не интересуют другие ссылки, только слова Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Игорь123

> Эти гнусные намеки к чему? Объясните, как это относится к обсуждению? 
> Кто кого эксплуатирует?


 Контекст вопроса : "...Другой важный аспект ваидхи в том, что в нём (больше, чем в бхакти) заинтересованы лидеры всех религиозных организаций: с помощью ваидхи они эксплуатируют людей. Они внушают людям, что они служат Богу, а на самом деле они служат этим бизнесменам от религии."

 Ответ на Ваш вопрос. Ваидхи - это путь правил и ограничений. Элементы ваидхи присутствуют во многих религиях вначале и если нет практики рагануга бхакти ,то в конце вырождаются в ритуализм и фарисейство. 




> Кто кого эксплуатирует?


 Религиозные лидеры эксплуатируют паству. Что непонятно? Ни Шрила Прабхупада ,ни БССТ - не создавали религию. Бхакти - это не религия. 
  Религия сегодня - это один из видов обмана людей и оплот атеизма.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ответ на Ваш вопрос


Я не вижу ответов на мои вопросы. Похоже, что у вас свои цели на форуме. 
И вы не принимаете этикет проведения дискуссии.

----------


## Игорь123

> Я не вижу ответов на мои вопросы. Похоже, что у вас свои цели на форуме. 
> И вы не принимаете этикет проведения дискуссии.





> Я не вижу ответов на мои вопросы.


  Откройте глаза. Я ответил на многие вопросы выше (6 ответов). Если будете вопрошать в позе прокурора - буду игнорировать.
 Какие вопросы еще я не заметил? Вот эти :"Эти гнусные намеки к чему? " 




> Похоже, что у вас свои цели на форуме. 
> И вы не принимаете этикет проведения дискуссии.


 Спасибо. Я буду изучать этикет в будущем. А цели у нас общие : 7 целей ИСККОН. В том числе и на Форуме.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Религиозные лидеры эксплуатируют паству. Что непонятно? Ни Шрила Прабхупада ,ни БССТ - не создавали религию. Бхакти - это не религия. Религия сегодня - это один из видов обмана людей и оплот атеизма.


Во первых не просите слишком многого от людей Кали-юги. Во вторых Исккон это не религия. В третьих ничего нет плохого в истинных религиях. В четвертых, если дать всю самую важную правду, то в Кали-Югу из этого тут же сделают очередной культ, как например сделали сахаджии. Поэтому Вишну попросил Шиву дать обманщикам ложную религию, чтобы обманщики делали культ из ложного, а не из истинного, и таким образом не мешали истинному.

Это проблема людей, а не лидеров. Вишну попросил Шиву обмануть обманщиков не потому что Вишну решил кого-то поэксплуатировать. Просто обманщиков развелось много. Это проблема людей, а не лидеров.

Если ребенок просит играться в песочек, то зачем обвинять отца, если тот на это соглашается? Игры в песочек это проблема ребенка, а не отца. Когда ребенок вырастет, отец поиграет с ним в другие, взрослые игры.

То есть вновь это проблема людей, а не лидеров.

Если вы дадите людям сразу выше, чем они могут принять, то 3 варианта - 1-й - вас распнут как Иисуса, пытавшегося дать выше чем люди могли принять, 2-й ваши храмы будут пусты, 3-й - ваше высшее извратят и сделают из него очередной культ, и вам придется как Будде говорить, что Бога вообще нет.

Еще Иисус говорил об этом
_«Не давайте святыни псам и не бросайте жемчуга вашего перед свиньями, чтобы они не попрали его ногами своими и, обратившись, не растерзали вас»._ 

Поэтому никто никого не эксплуатирует, оставьте, пожалуйста Вашу конспирологию. Если ребенку в детском саду давать высшую математику, это ни к чему не приведет, как вы понимаете. Ему дают то, что он может понять и принять. Но если он хочет и ищет большего, то какие проблемы? Всё это знание доступно. Но не ждите, что оно будет явно напечатано в открытом виде. Вы может быть видите, что и писания напечатаны многими уровнями. Так что же вы хотите, чтобы печатали только для вас лично, исключительно для вашего уровня? Это уже на уровне отношений гуру-ученик.

Предлагаю Вам подумать над такими 4-мя вероятными в Кали-Югу ситуации:
1) Мошенники пришли эксплуатировать праведников. Маловероятно, т.к. странно, что праведники этого не видят, а вот только вы один такой.
2) Мошенники пришли эксплуатировать мошенников. Вероятно. Но зачем вы тогда защищаете одних мошенников от других мошенников? Лидеры соответствуют пастве и паства лидерам.
3) Праведники пришли спасать праведников. Вероятно. Тогда вам лучше помалкивать.
4) Праведники пришли спасать мошенников. Тоже вероятно, но маловероятно что получится, т.к. эта паства такова, что способна принять весьма ограниченное знание, а некоторые из них (не будем указывать пальцем), уже настолько в нетерпении, что спешат распять этих праведников, ну просто от чистого сердца, что и говорить.

В какой ситуации вы себя видите?

И напоследок, побойтесь Бога. Есть цитата в Библии, в Деяниях

_"И ныне, говорю вам, отстаньте от людей сих и оставьте их; ибо если это предприятие и это дело - от человеков, то оно разрушится,
39 а если от Бога, то вы не можете разрушить его; берегитесь, чтобы вам не оказаться и богопротивниками."_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Откройте глаза. Я ответил на многие вопросы выше (6 ответов). Если будете вопрошать в позе прокурора - буду игнорировать.
>  Какие вопросы еще я не заметил? Вот эти :"Эти гнусные намеки к чему? " 
> Спасибо. Я буду изучать этикет в будущем. А цели у нас общие : 7 целей ИСККОН. В том числе и на Форуме.


Нет, у нас с вами не общие цели на форуме, я же читаю ваши посты, вижу ваши цели. Таких парней много было уже на форуме. У них одни и те же темы. Они либо проталкивают тут идеи ритвиков, либо идею, что чистые гуру только в Гаудиа-матхах. Такие люди вскормлены ядом оскорблений наших духовных учителей и не знают книг  Прабхупады. Общение с ними неинтересно и скучно. 
Так что все ваши аргументы давно известны, ничего нового. Понаблюдаю за вашей судьбой на форуме)

----------


## Игорь123

> В третьих ничего нет плохого в истинных религиях.[/I]


 Я не знаю какие религии Вы называете истинными. Но многие из тех религий ,которые сегодня вижу я - очень сильно преуспели в антирекламе Бога. 
 Многие интеллигентные и разумные люди ,видя какие вещи творят лидеры и последователи таких религий - держатся от таких религий подальше.

----------


## Игорь123

> Таких парней много было уже на форуме. У них одни и те же темы.... Такие люди вскормлены ядом оскорблений наших духовных учителей


  Я Вас понял : "Они (те парни) - плохие. Причем все. А наши гуру - хорошие (причем - тоже все)". 

 Поэтому Ваш вариант ответа на вопрос "Как определить уровень гуру" очевиден.
 Спасибо за Вашу точку зрения,она очень интересна и увлекательна, я обязательно подумаю над ней в свободное время.

----------


## Андрон

> Я не знаю какие религии Вы называете истинными. Но многие из тех религий ,которые сегодня вижу я - очень сильно преуспели в антирекламе Бога. 
>  Многие интеллигентные и разумные люди ,видя какие вещи творят лидеры и последователи таких религий - держатся от таких религий подальше.


Слово Религия, как и Йога - означает "Связь с Богом" - это и есть истинная религия:
ЧЧ Ади 1.91:
"Тот, кто стремится внимать посланию «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в настроении смиренного слуги, немедленно обретает Верховного Господа в своем сердце. Поэтому нет необходимости в иных писаниях, помимо «Шримад-Бхагаватам»".
Комментарий:
"Истинной религией каждого живого существа является его врожденное, вечное призвание, тогда как ложная религия — это разновидность невежества, которое при определенных неблагоприятных условиях обволакивает чистое сознание живого существа и извращает его. *Ложная религия господствует в наших умах, тогда как истинная дремлет у нас в сердце.* Чтобы пробудить в себе истинную религиозность, необходимо слушать «Шримад-Бхагаватам» с чистым сердцем.
Самым великим и могущественным йогом-мистиком следует считать того, кто в глубине сердца всегда думает о Верховном Господе и поглощен любовным служением Ему.
*Высшая форма религии — возвращение живого существа в его изначальное положение, когда оно поглощено трансцендентным любовным служением Верховному Господу*".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я не знаю какие религии Вы называете истинными. Но многие из тех религий ,которые сегодня вижу я - очень сильно преуспели в антирекламе Бога. 
>  Многие интеллигентные и разумные люди ,видя какие вещи творят лидеры и последователи таких религий - держатся от таких религий подальше.


Моисей и пастух

"_Однажды в пустыне Моисей встретил пастуха. Он провёл с ним весь день, помогая доить овец. Вечером же пастух собрал лучшее молоко в деревянную миску и поставил на некотором отдалении на плоский камень. Увидев это, Моисей поинтересовался, зачем он это сделал.

Пастух ответил:

— Это — Божье молоко.

Моисей был немало озадачен и попросил объяснить подробнее.

— Из всего молока я всегда собираю лучшее и приношу его в дар Богу, — охотно поделился пастух.

Моисей, более утончённый умом, нежели пастух с его наивной верой, спросил:

— И Бог пьёт молоко?

— Да, — прозвучало в ответ, — пьёт.

Понимая, что надо бы хоть немного просветить бедного пастуха, Моисей объяснил, что Бог — это чистый Дух, а потому ничего пить не может. Однако пастух упорно стоял на своём. Их спор продолжался довольно долго. Наконец, чтобы разрешить его, Моисей посоветовал пастуху спрятаться в кустах и убедиться самостоятельно, действительно ли Бог приходит пить молоко. Сам же ушёл в пустыню для молитвы.

Вечером пастух занял удобное место для наблюдения. Когда наступила ночь и взошла Луна, пастух увидел лисичку, бежавшую из пустыни. Та, оглядываясь по сторонам, осторожно приблизилась к миске и, быстро вылакав молоко, снова убежала восвояси.

На следующее утро Моисей обнаружил пастуха очень печальным.

— Что случилось? — спросил он.

— Ты был прав! Бог — чистый Дух и ему не нужно моё приношение.

— Но ведь ты сейчас должен радоваться, потому что теперь знаешь о Боге намного больше, чем знал ранее!

— Да, — печально промолвил пастух, — но единственного, чем я мог выразить свою любовь к Богу, я лишился.

Моисей задумался, ушёл в пустыню и стал усердно молиться. Ночью ему в видении явился Бог, сказав: «Моисей, ты ошибся! Действительно, я — чистый Дух. Но я всегда принимал с благодарностью молоко, которое приносил мне в дар пастух в качестве выражения своей любви. Но поскольку мне самому оно не нужно, я делился им с этой лисичкой, которая очень его любит_».

----------


## Андрон

> Ты был прав! Бог — чистый Дух и ему не нужно моё приношение.
> Но единственного, чем я мог выразить свою любовь к Богу, я лишился.


Отличная притча!
Моисей мог бы сразу научить пастуха служить Богу как чистому Духу, не разрушая его простую, но искреннюю веру. Тогда пастух смог бы сам выбрать и постепенно переключиться на более высокое поклонение. А простую веру не нужно разрушать - пусть остается для простых людей.
Думаю, преданным тоже не стоит критиковать материалистов и их простые наслаждения - а сразу предлагать духовные наслаждения высшего порядка и более совершенный образ жизни. Тогда люди смогут сами честно и искренне выбрать (помним, что Кришна - всепривлекающий!). Но и после этого не стоит критиковать земные наслаждения и материалистический образ жизни:
"*Обманутые гунами природы, невежественные люди погружаются в материальную деятельность и привязываются к ней. Однако мудрец не должен беспокоить их, хотя он понимает, что из-за отсутствия знания они занимаются деятельностью низшего порядка*". (БГ 3.29)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Думаю, преданным тоже не стоит критиковать материалистов и их простые наслаждения -


Пастух не был материалистом, просто его служение Богу в глазах Моисея выглядело "не истинной религией". В глазах же Бога это было истинное служение, которое Бог "принимал с благодарностью". 

Нам нужно быть внимательнее, чтобы то, что мы считаем не истинной религией, и критикуем, и воюем с этим, не оказалось бы истинной религией в глазах Бога. В то время как наша критика и гонения "не истинных религий" может оказаться войной с Богом.

Бог имеет индивидуальный подход к каждому. Так и мы должны быть "_совершенны, как совершенен отец наш небесный_", то есть иметь индивидуальный подход, попытаться понять людей, их потребности и возможности, прежде чем кричать на всех углах о "ложных религиях".

----------


## Андрон

> Бог имеет индивидуальный подход к каждому. Так и мы должны быть "_совершенны, как совершенен отец наш небесный_", то есть иметь индивидуальный подход, попытаться понять людей, их потребности и возможности


Полностью согласен!
"*Ревнуйте о дарах больших, и я покажу вам путь еще превосходнейший*". (1Кор 12:31)
Каждому есть куда развиваться, и каждый может найти себе подходящих учителей и слова писаний.

----------


## Игорь123

> Неужели это ВСЁ, что вы знаете о практике садхана-бхакти?! Что-то слабенькие знания - целибат, одежда, бритьё головы, посты...?
>  Возможно, вы уже читали книги Шрилы Прабхупады и можете процитировать, что он писал о нашей практике вайдхи садхана-бхакти?


 "Нектар Преданнгости" переаведен с ошибками. Они недавно исправлены редакторами ВВТ. Вам ссылки нужны из некорректных "Нектаров" ,или из исправленных?

 ЕСли кратко - вайдхи садхана бхакти и рагануга садхана бхакти - это два различных пути.
 И определения у них разные. 
 Например - шрадха -это вера в рага катху ,которая приведет к совершенству Кришна Премы. И шрадха - это вера в приоритет вайдьи садхана бхакти ,что следование ваидхи садхане приведет к Кришна Преме. Ирония заключается в том ,что ваидхи садхана - не развивает Кришна Прему.. Видите какие разные определения.Все зависит от позиции.

  В «Бхакти Расамрита Синдху» Рупа Госвами, описывая процессы садхана бхакти, говорит, что существуют два марга. Это не два уровня, это два пути садхана бхакти. Первый это вайдхи садхана марг,а другой — рагануга садхана марг. Они оба садхана бхакти и они оба начинаются со шраддхи. 

 Почитайте :http://www.userdocs.ru/medicina/10792/index.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ирония заключается в том ,что ваидхи садхана - не развивает Кришна Прему.


 В Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.2.2), Шрила Рупа Госвами утверждает:

крити-садхйа бхавет садхйа бхава са садханабхидха 
нитйа сиддхасйа бхавасйа пракатйам хриди садхйата

_Трансцендентное преданное служение, позволяющее обрести любовь к Кришне и выполняемое с помощью органов чувств, называется регулируемым преданным служением, садхана-бхакти. Преданность Господу вечно присутствует в сердце каждого живого существа. Практика преданного служения обладает способностью пробуждать эту вечную преданность_

Следуя духу этого определения, Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакура объясняет в 19 главе Джайва Дхармы следующее:

"*Садхана-бхакти* — это название особого состояния сознания души, стремящейся к чистой духовной любви к Богу, и совершающей для этого определенные действия с помощью своих материальных чувств и ума".

*Садхана* - это способ обретения нашего истинного духовного богатства - сад дхана.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ваидхи - это по сути путь дхармы, праведности, а вовсе не бхакти, любви и преданного служения Кришне. Соблюдать целибат, носить одежды монаха, брить голову, поститься, и тп - всё это не бхакти


К Садхана-бхакти можно причислить все, что помогает нам развить любовь к Кришне, помня о Кришне и не забывая о Нем. Тем не менее, в Бхакти Расамрита Синдху, Шрила Рупа Госвами перечисляет основные шестьдесят четыре анги (составляющих) садхана-бхакти, начиная с предания себя духовному учителю, получения посвящения и следованию по стопам предыдущих Ачарьев. Все эти шестьдесят четыре анги естественным образом включены в девять главных видов преданного служения описанных в известном стихе из Шримад Бхагаватам 7.5.23, в котором Прахлада Махараджа Говорит шраванам киртанам вишно смаранам и т.д.

Из этого стиха следует, что :

*Садхана* - это практика, с помощью которой мы вовлекаем все свои чувства и ум в слушание (шраванам) святых имен Господа, а также в слушание описаний Его облика, качеств, окружения и деяний. Регулярно слушая о Нем из уст духовных учителей, Мы рассказываем (киртанам) о Нем другим, и помним (смаранам) об этих трансцендентных качествах и деяниях сами. Мы стараемся служить лотосным стопам Господа (пада-севанам), поклоняемся Ему в форме Божества в Храме (арчанам). Мы возносим Господу молитвы (ванданам), стремимся быть Его слугой (дасйам), считаем Его своим лучшим другом (сакхйам), и посвящаем свою жизнь и всего себя Господу (атма-ниведанам). С помощью подобной практики Садханы, обусловленная душа может пробудить свою врожденную любовь к Богу, которая сейчас, в силу обстоятельств, находится в спящем, дремлющем состоянии.
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=46&Itemid=185

----------


## Андрон

> К Садхана-бхакти можно причислить все, что помогает нам развить любовь к Кришне, помня о Кришне и не забывая о Нем.


Только представьте, как было бы потрясающе, если бы мы сами могли выбирать те практики, которые действительно помогают именно нам развивать зародыш нашей любви к Кришне! И вежливо отказываться от тех, что конкретно нам не помогают. В Ведах столько разных духовнейших практик! Каждый найдет себе по душе! А сколько прекрасных практик в других религиях! И никто бы не обвинял друг друга в нарушениях! И никто бы не падал - люди просто меняли бы практики в поиске наиболее эффективных! И никого бы не выгоняли и не отстраняли от служения! И все бы делились друг с другом своими успехами! И искренне уважали и поддерживали бы выбор других! И все бы любили друг друга бескорыстно и необусловленно, и принимали бы со всеми отличиями во взглядах и практиках!..

Впрочем, свобода выбора - это уже рагануга-бхакти!
А садхана-бхакти - когда за нас выбирают другие...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Только представьте, как было бы потрясающе, если бы мы сами могли выбирать те практики, которые действительно помогают именно нам развивать зародыш нашей любви к Кришне! И вежливо отказываться от тех, что конкретно нам не помогают


А кто ж вам мешает выбирать? Или вас принуждают и заставляют чему-то следовать? :biggrin1: 




> И никого бы не выгоняли и не отстраняли от служения!


 А откуда вас выгоняли?

Я считала всегда, что в нашем обществе добровольные обязательства.

----------


## Андрон

> А кто ж вам мешает выбирать?


Поэтому я и держусь рядом с религиями - чтобы оставаться свободным в выборе  :smilies: 
А сближаться я много раз пытался - и тут же обжигался...




> Или вас принуждают и заставляют чему-то следовать?


Это называется "навязанная услуга": хочешь принять гуру - изволь следовать правилам...




> А откуда вас выгоняли? Или вы просто фантазируете?))


Меня-то просто неоткуда выгонять  :biggrin1:  "Ниже пола упасть нельзя"  :biggrin1: 
Но многих гуру изгнали, и многих преданных отстраняют от проповеди...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но многих гуру изгнали, и многих преданных отстраняют от проповеди...


Кого изгнали?
Что касается проповеди, то ограничить могут лишь тех, кто отклоняется от указаний Шрилы Прабхупады. Зачем в организации те, кто сеет между преданными вражду, раздоры и беспокойства. Никого кроме них не ограничивают в публичной проповеди. Так что не поддавайтесь лжеслухам!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шрила Прабхупада, фрагмент лекции:_
Преданный - это тот кто заботится о других, в этом разница между демоном и преданным.
Для чего я назначил джибиси? Чтобы члены джибиси ездили по храмам и проверяли, чтобы преданные вели себя должным образом. Любой проповедник, у него нет никаких проблем и его не очень заботит свое положение, но его заботит судьба обусловленных живых существ. Преданные всегда заботятся, чтобы занять всех служением. Почему мы не рекомендуем уединение? Мой Гуру Махарадж это не одобрял. Потому что вы будете только спать и думать о женщинах.

----------


## Андрон

> вы будете только спать и думать о женщинах.


Обожаю думать о женщинах  :biggrin1:  Особенно о таких как Гопи  :angel: 
Но, как говорил Гёте, "хотеть недостаточно, надо действовать"  :biggrin1: 

А Вы не могли бы привести столь же позитивные цитаты об отношении к женщинам?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А Вы не могли бы привести столь же позитивные цитаты об отношении к женщинам?


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post172442

----------

